# IUI Girl's Turned IVF - Part 65



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies

Happy chatting 

 

Love Emxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

me first!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Me second   

Hoping we can fill thread one with lots of positives

sending everyone lots of  

Twinkle x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

3rd and about to start 3rd IVF, maybe its an omen


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Pam i'm here too. How do I do this chat room thingy


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

ooooh new home to go with my very sore head this morning 

Morning girlies xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Morning Zuri

Why have you got a sore head?  self inflicted?

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

yes


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING ZURI!!!!!!!!! 

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Evil woman!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Flatterer!  

I hope you feel better soon xxx

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Morning Sue and Zuri

Sorry you have a sore head Zuri, was it to much drink?

You ladies got anything nice planned for the weekend 

Twinkle


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have got absolutely nothing planned this weekend - apart from the ironing!  You?

Haven't discussed with DH yet what he wants to do.  A bit windy today to sit outside.  Watching Keith Floyd on TV at the moment, waiting for DH to make my lunch!

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

after about 3 months of the booze i didn't take it slowly as advised last night - i was p!ssed after my first voddy and coke! oops! but that didn't stop me! i think after about 8 later i got home somehow

No plans as yet for this weekend - bit windy here too hope the sun comes out later

x


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

My DH is at work all weekend so im home alone    so going to start my assignment but up to now all ive done is think about it    

Twinkle


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, you have to have a good plan first....!

Zuri - I haven't drunk for 4 years!  I don't know what would happen if I had one now!

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Sue really? wow? why? how?  I was gagging for a drink last night its first since the BFN - i don't drink at home more of a social drinker but I definitely needed it last night


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

One too many really stupid things when I was drunk!  Last time I did something I regretted I said "never again" and stuck to it!  Also DH is allergic to alcohol so we don't have it in the house!

Sue


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Afternoon all!  

Nice cosy new home here... thanks Em. 

Hope you’re all having a lovely weekend. I stayed in bed an extra hour this morning and read my book with little doggie curled up beside me. DH has gone off for the day so I’ve the house to myself. We did two laps of the park at lunchtime, so plenty of exercise there, and I’m now curled up in front of the snooker (avoiding the ironing that’s staring at me from the next room!)

Wiggy, I forgot to say before, yes that’s a brilliant idea about us just chilling out in our cake/book shop and letting the customers serve themselves    I have just baked some cookies here today – fancy one to try?    How are you getting on will the OCP?  Not long to go now til down-regging hopefully. Actually, I hope you’re having a fab time shopping in Manc this weekend and won’t read this til next week!! Can you please remind me again, why the steroids? 

Harriet – what type of pharma you in? Hubby is in the generics business! 

Sue, sorry some of my posts make you blush...    I sometimes think I can say things on an internet board I wouldn’t dare say anywhere else, so I’m not that ‘open’ in real life, I promise. Check me out on ** honestly, I’m quite shy really ...   Where are you going on holiday next week? (nosy me!) 

Bel, how’s things? How are you getting on? Have you worked us all out yet? (and if so, can you let us know?)

Pam, please share the house saga story? I’m an avid property-fan – love all sorts of property programmes, admiring houses, looking at websites... dreaming about moving but it isn’t going to happen any time soon! 

Zuri, no wonder you have such a radiant smile on your ** pic?! Your wedding day, wow! Such a happy day! Are you looking as chirpy today? Hee hee   Hows the head now? Vod and coke... yum yum... I miss it (just a teeny bit!) I had a little bit of champers last night myself as I had something to celebrate... but I’m not saying anything til MONDAY (and no, it’s not ttc related!) 

Twinks, how are you getting on? You must be due for a scan soon? And if you think you’ve lost your dignity with a few scans and things, wait til you have to GIVE BIRTH  

Nicks, how are you getting on? Can't believe it's almost 2 weeks since EC! I'm feeling fine today, bit tired but that's it

I’m very jealous of all you gals having consultants visits and sandwiches and chocolate cake and the likes after EC?   I just had me, dh and the odd nurse popping in to say hello (who caught me peeling off the heart monitor sticky things and about to start on my needle in my hand!) I was offered some biscuits, in fairness, but I brought my own (yummy Nigella recipe ones!)

Back to the pessaries! A bit tmi now (look away now Sue if you prefer   ) but last night as soon as I put the darn thing in, it shot back out again! I really had a tough time ‘squeezing’ my pelvic floor muscles to try to keep it in on the 2nd go?! Anyone had this trouble? It reminds me of the ET actually; when the doc put the speculum in it shot out a few minutes later... she said I had very strong muscles... down there  

Ladies, I’ve been trying to encourage another FF to join us this week... I suspect she is browsing but a bit shy to introduce herself just yet – so if you’re reading this (you know who you are!) then please join us soon  

Here's a big group hug to y'all for being such great great support during this horrible 2ww


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Clomidia said:


> Sue, sorry some of my posts make you blush...  I sometimes think I can say things on an internet board I wouldn't dare say anywhere else, so I'm not that 'open' in real life, I promise. Check me out on ** honestly, I'm quite shy really ...  Where are you going on holiday next week? (nosy me!)


I am the same Clomi - I would talk about things here that I wouldn't talk about in "the real world". Perhaps that cloak of anonimity helps!

I can't check you out on ********, I don't know who you are - you will have to PM me the details!

Not going anywhere interesting on holiday. Just going to England to visit family.

I have done absolutely nothing today, we curled up on the sofa and watched Madagascar 2 this afternoon.

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi ladies

I'm like you sue ive done absolutely nothing either today, just lazed on the settee watching rubbish on the tv brousing the internet and chatting with friends on ********, need to get my   into action to collect DH from work shortly.

twinkle


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Well today we have spent 5 hours sorting the cellar out!! lots of spring cleaning, and was very ruthless throwing stuff out - feels good!

Clom very intrigued about what you were celebrating??!!!!!!!     glad you like my wedding pics - a few stone heavier since then and maybe my smile isn't sp radiant these days 

Twinkle - you deserve a relaxing lazy day you bloody dop enough!!

I don't think Sue is that shy really i reckon she's a little minx really, after all she does live in Holland!! I bet she takes sneaky trips into Amsterdam regular 

Hello Cloms friend whoever you are come and join us - the ore the merrier  x

Well not feeling so bad considering my state last night - head is fine just a bit tired, done all the sorting out now - brought all summer clothes up from the cellar and put winter clothes away and just finished tidying up so barbie going on in a minute then feet up and watching some stuff on sky plus 

Hope you all enjoy the rest of the weekend

x


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh Zuri - i could do with you coming to my house to help sort my stuff out, ive got 2 bedrooms to clear out, need someone to be ruthless with things and have a good out clearout

Twinkle x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

being ruthless is a good feeling i have throw clothes out that have been in boxes for years just thought I have to get rid as i don't even know I have half of them 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Last time I went to UK I took 5 bin bags full of clothes for the local jumble sale!  But normally I never throw stuff out, I might need it in 10 years!  

Sue


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Evening All,*

*Harriet* I am trying so hard to be positive, its a bit of a kick in the teeth to have to abandon a cycle and then start another straight away so my hormones and emotions are all over the place but once I get started again i will be fine. It will be good if we can meet up in London.

*Clomidia* glad that your presentation went well, what was it for and what field do you research/lecture in? My house is an on-going disaster, It went on the market last year after we saw a house we both loved, it sold within a week unfortunately it fell thru 2 weeks before we moved, back on the market sold within a week again but we lost the house we wanted cos they rented it for a year so it fell thru. Then we found a second house put it back on market- couldnt sell and lost 2nd house, then found 3rd house (you bored yet?) it failed the survey and a year later the original house we wanted is back on the market 100,000 cheaper   so we dropped our price 80,000   had a cash offer last week and celebrated wildly only to find out the next day her husband is being done for fraud and the money is frozen , then we got anothe couple who came.... said they would put an offer in 'tommorow' 2 days later asked for a second viewing, loved it- said they would put an offer in 'tommorow', 3 days later said they would like to view thw house again , loved it, would put an offer in tommorow  then nothing for 4 days and they then said could they view it today for 4th time    viewed it today - loved it and said they will put an offer in on Monday    we are getting stressed out and they have spent more time in the house than us this last week, worried they are casing the joint or gonna be wanting squatters rights and mum thinks I should check the valuables are still here  

In my head I have now linked the success of moving to a successful IVF so as I approach it starting next week with this all going on I am all over the place - bet you wish you never asked  . Oh and regarding your strong muscles down there- you made me blush 

*Zuri* Sounds like your follow-up appointment went really well, if this cycle fails I will be starting again in September too, although I am hoping this wont fail!!!. Loosing weight is a nightmare, re the oestrogen I am obese and mine wont raise so definitely not to high!!! I so need to loose weight again though. I agree with the testing, it would be a lot of money after just 1 failed cycle after all with the odds as they are not many will get pregnant first time, thats what I am telling myself now anyway . Glad you let your hair down last night and had a drink or 8   that was me last weekend 

*Wiggy* glad that the karotyping results were negative, hope you are having a fab weekend, I would love to watch dancing on ice, not sure about the football though  dont think missing a day OCP will make any difference I wouldnt worry 

*Twinkle* now I am sure you said this am that you were going to write your assignment, and then later that you spent all day on the sofa  did you get any assignment done then?, I havnt done any I was at work all day , a day on the sofa with my lap top sounds like bliss, how are you feeling?

*Sue* 4 years without alcohol   not even a sip?

Well I had better be off, am watching Britains got talent have been at work all day so i deserve a telly break  

Pam


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd love to be watching the footy and not dancing on ice  such a tomboy! 

Pam your house sale sounds a nightmare but 100k cheaper? Wow!

Wiggs hope you're enjoying your weenend - glad your results came back negative x

X


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

footie    men running around kicking a ball - why   . We only dropped because they did and we want that house, if we loose it we will have dropped too much for any of the houses we want so will be off the market and back to square one!!

Whats everyone doing tommorow? I am working but anyone else got any nice plans?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm a bit of a footie fan Pam  although my team are about to be relegated ;(

No plans tomorrow maybe a walk I'd bike ride and then English quiz night in the pub later 

X


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Pam... re your house ... F**king hell!!! Nightmare! I don't know how you are coping with it! When we bought our house six years ago, we were selling two properties to buy one... it was horrendous and our solicitor kept bu&&ering things up... I thought I was going to explode... but it seems like nothing compared to your situation!!! 

Sorry I made you   ... I   myself when the doctor told me!! How embarrassing! (DH just smiled!) 

Zuri, well if you ever fancy a trip to Wembley for the footie you're welcome to bunk in with us! We are just down the road (and have regular visitors on cup final day!!) Hoping to get tickets this year, going to see my uncle next week to check if he has any! 

Had a bit of a wobble last night... saw the tiniest spec of pink ... panicked and thought oh god it's all over. Have been trying to pick myself up ever since... just about hanging in there


----------



## Lilly123 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all and yay for new home

Hope everyone is well

Glad u have a new plan zuri... fingers crossed for u

have a lovely sunday everyone

xxxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm bleeding   

It's light but it's increasing... 

Cx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh no clom! When is test date? Really hope it's late implantation bleeding - you know where we are thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

OTD is Weds, 16dpo. Tomorrow is 14dpo. It's not looking good is it? Sh!te Sh!te Sh!te


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh Clomi – I will be hoping and praying that the bleeding stops soon.   

Wonder how Nicksy is getting on.

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

*Clomidia* I am    that the bleeding stops, squeeze those ultra tight muscles of yours and tell that little embie to snuggle in and behave    

Hope everyone had a nice Sunday, I stayed in bed late as I didnt start work until 12.30, just got in and am making some tea now. I never drink at home but not sleeping very well at the moment with everything going on, DH is at work for the night so am going to allow myself a drink or two before bed to see if it helps  thats my excuse anyway 

Pam


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry about the tmi here... Spotted all last night every time I went to the loo... dark brown blood, and there's more this morning. 
I'm sorry to say this is the end of the line, although I still haven't got AF proper, I'm expecting it to come sometime today/tomorrow

Hope Nicksy has better luck


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Clom I am so sorry I really really know how you feel (been there twice now  ) and no matter what people day saying they hope its implantation etc... we just know ourselves - but i do hope some miracle happens and it is bleeding because of twins or implantation or something - are you tempted to do a HPT?

Hi everyone else - sorry for quickie post but need to get on with jobs today might be back later xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

No Zuri, not going to test til Weds, as instructed, as at least that way we'll be over the worst of it! 
I got a bit weepy writing my diary (but then I am such a drama queen!) but otherwise I'm doing ok. I'm looking at the positives from it all .... (long may that last!) 

Thanks hun


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

I think being weepy over something like this is very much OK and to be expected it's a huge let down and disappointment

Nicks how are you doing? you've been quiet? hope all is OK? x


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Hope you all had lovely weekends

Clomidia: I am so sorry hun. I really, really hope that you are mistaken. This really 

Nicksy: How are you, you've gone very quiet. I'm guessing that you are keeping a low profile due to the stress of the 2ww

Pam: Any news on your serial viewers yet? I really hope they sort themselves out soon. I have been much more relaxed with my diet this time. Last time I stuck strictly to the book, no caffeine, alcohol etc. This time i'm going to be more relaxed. 

Wiggy: Hope you had a lovely weekend and you bought lots of lovely things

Zuri: Naughty you for getting drunk - but I don't blame you at all!!

Lilly: Hello

Twinkle: Hi

Sue: Am loving your new ticker

Well I am in such a grump today. I have got that I hate Monday and everything feeling. Am soooooooooooooooo bored with my job just want to go on maternity leave!!

Had some very strange pains at the weekend, very much like ovulation pains - which is odd because I am on the pill? I was doubled over in agony. The pain then moved to my bladder area. I still have some mild pain today. Any ideas anyone??


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Sorry about going awol. We were down in Birmingham on Friday. I have been keeping up to date with you all on my iphone though  

Clom - Come on cycle buddie, I hope the bleeding stops and it turns out to be not important. I am praying for you and your embies. 

Zuri - Hiya honey, did you have a good weekend? I am guessing you are a Newcastle fan?? I am glad that you now have a plan of action. 

Sue - wow - you heard the heartbeat - how absolutely fantastic honey, made up for you. xx

Twinkle - hows are other pregnant lady!

Wiggy - hows the job hunting going hun? I bet the weather was gorgeous at the weekend where you were. 

Hi Harriet -  I have absolutely no idea what the pains are honey - have they eased now. Our bodies are really very weird down there  

Hi Pam, Lilly, Kat and anyone else I have missed. A big hello to you xx

Well a bit of news from here. I did a test this morning and it was positive. We are so very happy but very apprehensive at the moment. I have rang the hospital and they have booked me in for an early scan on the 11th May. I can't believe our one little embie made it against all odds. 

Much love to you all and thanks for all your support, I truely mean that and I pray every day that this thread will see each and every one of us with our BFP! 

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow Nicks congrats!!! when is OTD? so happy for you!! xx

and even though you don't deserve it with your good news a big    for guessing i am a newcastle scum fan! I am a Boro (Middlesbrough) fan 

Are you Blues are Reds?

once again massive congrats!! xx so nice to get a positive first time round and not have to go through all this hell again!!


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Zuri and sorry that I presumed you were a Newcastle fan   to me. 

I am a red Liverpool fan - DH is a blue everton fan so it is fun in our house. 
xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

so Nicks was when OTD? was it today? or did you sneakily test early? I bet you are on cloud 9??!!


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Nicks: Huge huge congratulations for you. I am so happy for you. It is amazing that that 1 little embie made it!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

oh god yeah I forgot nicks just had the one also - it just goes to show with nicks and sue it only takes one x


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks girls, I know the mightly one!!

Not sure when OTD is to be honest. They just said around 2 weeks so I thought I would test today because I couldn't wait any longer. The hospital seemed fine with the result too. I was convinced they were going to say that I had to test again on Tuesday or Wednesday and ring them back. 

I have just got a few niggly little aches and pains - nothing serious, which I am hoping is completely normal. 

xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats Nicksy, I knew you would do it with your one golden embryo


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Clom - hows it going honey? I have been thinking of you all morning and   that the bleeding stops. 

xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't think it's gonna stop hun, it's all over for me


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry honey


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

it is so horrid when you get such good news and bad news on the same day !!

*Clomidia* I am so sorry the bleeding has stayed, still keeping everything crossed for you  

*Zuri* what have you been up to today?

*Harriet* any urinary symptoms?, not got a urine infection?. I have constant pain in my ovaries while I am on the pill I am always convinced when I have my pill scan that they will find something wrong, but so far they havnt- maybe its just them resting , not long now until you start?

*Nicksy* Woohoo              congratulations on your  that is such good news you must be so happy   that all goes well 

*Wiggy* how was your weekend, looking forward to hearing all about it

Well as predicted the stoooooooooooooooopid people have not come back with an offer on the house today    what are they doing   I so hope that they do want it after all this but seems less likely. Only a few days to go until I start again   

Pam


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Pam I thought it might be a UTI too, but don't have any other symptoms. Even thought it could be an ectopic it was so painful but I did a test and it was BFN! Dunno what it is. I did have pain last time I took the pill so hopefully this means I will get 10 lovely eggs again and 1 BFP (that stays)!

Can't believe those annoying people still haven't put the offer in! 

One day until my follow up appt (hopefully get DHs fragmentation results and the karyotyping) then 2 days until my pill scan - woo hoo!


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Harriet* yes i hope it is nothing, I was in agony a few days ago with left ovary but I had it both times on the pill. I cant believe I/we start again so soon   god all of a sudden I dont feel ready, feel a bit better mentally the last few days though, but by tommorow that may change . I still dont have an appointment for my scan though, I am having it done locally and they said they would ring back today- maybe its my phone no-one rings back


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow Harriet & Pam, your treatment has come round so quickly. I wish you both all the best of luck. How long are you down regging for? Your protocols are pretty different to what I did so I don't understand the others so much. 

Are you both at the same clinic? 
xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Nicksy - yes we are both at the same clinic but Pam has her scans done locally due to her living on a teeny island! We downreg for 1 week all being well and then start with the stimming. Can't believe you got a BFP today you seem very calm! Did you have any symptoms at all?

Pam and I also discovered that we went to the same uni at roughly the same time, so our paths would have undoubtedly crossed. Pam where did you live while you was in Guildford?


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

What a news day to come back to   

Nicksy, wonderful news I'm delighted for you and your DH    You must, quite rightly, be over the moon. You're going to be one of those lucky ladies that we will be telling others about, "you only need one golden embie, just look at Nicksy" etc etc   

Clom, a bitter sweet day for you, I'm so sorry hun, it's all so so [email protected] I know. Like Zuri says, we all want it to be implantation spotting but when you know it's not your time you know, don't you. (Hope that makes sense.) You know that we are all here for you in the coming days, weeks etc because sadly it takes more than a day to get over them.    God, hope I'm not depressing you even more   

Hi Zuri, hope the hangover was worth it and you had a great night   

Pam, OMG those people must be the most frustrating ever. You're right the est agt will be p'd off with them by now. I would be asking what they could possibly want to see for a fourth time and if its something specific then perhaps they could ask as you might be able to answer their questions without all of the inconvenience of another viewing. This is all probably a bit late now though sorry. Just one last thing, because I'm feeling very irritated on your behalf, they either need to make an offer and show some commitment or walk away, anything that they could possibly want to know now will be brought up on their survey and title searches etc. Arghh, these people,    

Harriet, hi, hope you get some answers at your follow-up and that the results are in in time    

I'm supposed to get in touch with Lister today to find out when to book my pill scan for - this is what Dr T told me on Friday. I started the OCP last Monday and have already booked the scan for next Monday as per the LP with OCP schedule I was given yonks ago. I'm now worried that they are going to tell me that I have to delay for a week or something. Problem is I can't as this is all quite tightly booked around a holiday we have early June and I don't want to wait another month. We'll be in May and won't have gotten anywhere, the last time we had a proper cycle was last September and it will be dragging on too long.

Hi Twinks, Sue, Lilly and everyone else. I have a feeling I've forgotten someone really obvious   

We had a great weekend in Manchester, did a bit of shopping, bought some new running gear and some spring/summer clothes. The Dancing on Ice was amazing and the footie match was really good too, the score was 4 - 2 to Dh's team (thank goodness  ) and it got really exciting towards the end. I think that I'm becoming a soccerette   

Need to get some ironing done and shave my legs etc so I can road test my new running shorts tonight, it's ages since I've bared my legs above the knee     in public of course   

Oh and the OCP is making me go crazy, Pam you mentioned about feeling anxious the other day and I have been the same, been having really stupid worrying thoughts and a bit tearful.


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi to all, hope you’re all keeping well

Clomidia – I am so sorry it’s not worked for you     

Harriet – I know what you mean I had that I hate Monday feeling today, I needed to be in two places at once this morning  

Nicksy – so pleased for you and your DH, know what I’ve found the hardest the wait until the scan, you must be on    

Pam -    to those people don't they realise what a stressful time us ladies are going through at the minute. Have you done any more work on your assignment yet, I’ve still not touched mine  

Wiggy – so glad you had a great weekend, not too sure about the footie though, neither I nor DH can stand it. Did you have to mention ironing I’ve got the biggest pile to do?  

Hello to everyone else

Twinkle


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Harriet* less of the tweeny weeny island, its not as small as Wiggys Island 

*Nicksy* the Lister always d/regs for a week and Harriet, wiggy and me are all d/reg for a week a few days apart, has your news sunk in yet?

*Twinkle* I am off tommorow so determined to get some done, and am going to do an hour tonight to while DH is at work as I have 2 study days on Wed/Thur and most of it meant to be done by then  it wont be but I need to at least get started  especially as I have 2 lots of assignments to do by May 7th 

*Wiggy* glad that you had a good weekend, I am getting so fed up of not hearing about the house. We were told definitely today we would hear... and we didnt  I just dont think they can be interested if they just never get in touch- they are not visiting again  DH is getting so  as he was so sure this would be the one 

Pam


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi gals  

Thanks so much for all your kind words... I'm sure it hasn't really sunk it yet as I'm taking it all a bit too well so far   Of course I am so very disappointed, but I just feel like at every stage we were challenged with the fsh and the AFC etc etc and so each step was a blessing. I really feel very lucky that we got as far as EC/ET as they were amazing experiences and at least we know we did our very best. I'm not sure when we'll go again, hopefully in July/Aug sometime, depending on what the consultant says when we go back. Oh and no, I still haven't done a PG test yet - well, OTD is tomorrow and there's no rush now!! - but I got AF yesterday and she's nearly gone today now, which is normal for me... so I guess everything is back to normal, another good thing I suppose. 

I didn't bother with the cyclogest last night either! And I drank half a bottle of white wine...   ... oh but it was lovely!! (and I'm regretting it now!) 

Wiggy/Pam/Harriet - I can't believe how quickly it has come round for you all - wishing you all loads and loads of luck.  

Twinkle, good luck with your scan this week! 

Nicks, has it sunk it yet? I think you and Twinks and Sue need a "PG after IVF after IUI" thread  

Pam, I would seriously   those viewers and tell them where to go. If they are causing so much trouble now, I can't imagine it would get any easier if they made an offer! Walk away girl, walk away! Hope the study days go well! 

Sue, how are you feeling? you must be looking forward to your hols! The weather is fab here in London at the mo, 18 degrees yesterday and 19 expected today. I sat sunning myself in the park at lunchtime with my little doggie (til he got a bit too hot and panting and I had to bring him home - Hot Dog!) 

Zuri, how's you? I'm trying to convince dh a trip to Zurich is needed sometime... oh and I'm transcribing all day today too so will be FBing too if you feel in need of a distraction! 

How's everyone else? Sorry if I've missed people!! 

Every cloud has a silver lining gals and I heard yesterday that my funding bid was successful; I've got funding for four years research now which is just amazing. No more worrying about trying to find a job when my current project finishes in the summer. I'm very pleased (of course I would rather my news was the other way round, a bfp and no funding, but I'll take what I can get!    )


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Just a quickie

Morning everyone hope you are all well and nicks has it sunk in yet? 

Clom - I am not sure if I am right or not but a high FSH (what is your FSH anyway) doesn't affect egg quality, you got a good few eggs if you do have FSH and the antral scan also doesn't affect egg quality - I have normal range FSH but my antrals were only 4 but i still got 9 eggs - i don;t think you should worry about quality with high FSH or a low antral scan - i know it is worrying and it's hard not to like Harriet with her AMH results she responded amazingly well with 10 eggs and she had raised FSH and a low AMH result 0 i think the results can only be taken 100% seriously if you respond poor from those results - if that all makes sense? Nicks and Sue ar here to prove it - I know they prob haven;t had the results but Sue only getting one egg collected I bet doesn't have optimum levels of FSH or AMH and still got pregnant and Nicks with only her one little eggie that fertilised still got a result so I really think it just a cruel luck of the draw at our stages at the moment

Hope that helps

Not feeling so great at the moment - I am taking a bit of a break/back seat from FF (not so much this thread but definitely all the others) it might only be down to just feeling a bit rubbish at the moment and by next week i might be blabbering away again but I feel like I am getting a bit too consumed by this place and maybe it's not healthy - but I promise i'll still be catching up with you girls and will probably only contribute on this thread for now anyway

Right off to the shops on my bike and to see what items i can buy to balance on my bike again 

x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Zuri 

I'm sorry you are finding it tough right now, and understand you needing time away. We are all here for you, whenever you want to chat (or just tell us funny stories about shopping with a bicycle!)  

Sorry, I didn't meant my egg quality per se wasn't good - what I meant was, we were realistic about success because we were told at the outset that it would be harder to get to each stage because of the fsh level - the info sheet they gave me on fsh says quite bluntly: less chance of eggs, less chance of good quality eggs, less chance of fertilisation, less chance of good embryos, less chance of implantation and .... increased chance of miscarriage - woopee, what a happy day I had when I read that one!!  

My fsh is 11.7, which is elevated but borderline - high is 12 - 15. Combining that with the AFC of 7 is an indicator (and I stress only an indicator) of diminishing ovarian reserve. Not unusual for me though as early menopause runs in my family. I do agree though that it's a cruel lucky of the draw thing and that's why we're by no means giving up. 

I'm very hopeful for the next cycle


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ah i didn't realise Clom that high FSH also meant low egg quality - there are girls over on the PR thread who have FSH 50+ even 100+ and stories of pregnancies

I get confused about my levels as i think my FSH was 4.3 or something but my AFC was only 4! I am sure i will have low AMH if it were to be tested

With early menopause running in your family and your current levels as they are make you feel you need to rush back into it? I felt a bit like that and still do but need a break now so September it is for me but i do sometimes worry that I am wasting time

Have you had your AMH tested Clom? and is your infertility unexplained?

I wont be disappearing much from you guys more so on the other threads but if I do go awol for a few days you know why  just keep going up and down, don;t feel bad so much just feel a bit flat and I sometimes wonder if this forum and all the knowledge it gives me is too much - i worry about so much stuff re IVF but if i hadn't come on here then i wouldn't know it all - but then its good to be armed with knowledge so its hard to know what to think sometimes

I'm also questioning how much i want kids and if i am wanting them for the right reasons, I have a lovely life here and lovely friends and a of my my friends are 40 and 50+ who have never had kids and I can see benefits to their lives - i am surrounded by quite a few childless ex pat couples as i suppose not having kids means they can travel about more hence why they are ex pats and i also love traveling and would love to move to other countries with work - but deep down niggling away at me i just know its something amazing i am missing out on and i worry that when i am older i will regret it if i haven't tried my best - I am really torn! I am not a naturally maternal woman i don't actually like other peoples kids much and still feel scared thinking about our life with kids in it - but equally as scared thinking about life without kids - god it's such an emotional drain all this isn't it 

sorry for waffling on but nice to get it off my chest how i'm feeling

x


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Clom - I am sorry about the result but glad that you have thrown the nasty cyclogest away!! I am glad that you are getting back into the treatment too - have you spoken to your clinic yet? Fab news about the funding too. I know you would have preferred it the other way but just think that when you get your BFP in a few months you won't have that to worry about. 

Zuri - Sorry that you are feeling down in the dumps honey. I am glad that you will carry on posting here because I really would miss you.  You know where I am if you need me.  xx

Wiggy - can't believe that your cycle has come round so quickly and that you, Pam & Harriet are all cycling so close together. I got your little note on ******** too - thanks honey  

Pam - Hi hun, how are you? 

Harriet - Hiya sweetie, hows the pain in your tummy? 

Twinkle - is your first scan coming up honey? 

Hi to anyone I have missed xx

Well the news is slowly sinking in - just wish I didn't feel so worried about it all. I really need to avoid some of the topics on FF as they talk about chemical pregnany and miscarriage and to be honest, I don't want to even think about all of that. 

The weather is gorgeous here again - I wish I could get out in the garden for a little bit. I might try this afternoon when I get some of my work done. 

xxxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

I am meant to be working so will catch up with personals later, I just wanted you to know that I blew you all lots of bubbles, Harriet & Wiggy for luck with the next cycle, Nicksy, Twinkle and Sue for your BFP, Zuri cos you need a big hug   as you are down, Comidia, big hug to you too and congratulations at the same time    

Pam


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

PS you all end with a 7 now for luck


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon lovely ladies 

I wanted to quickly pop on to say MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS  to Nicksy, I am over the moon for you lovely, here is wishing you have a healthy 9 months - what a wonderful Christmas you will have lovely xx

Lots of love

Kat xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Just popping on to say a quick hi as you know that ironing I mentioned yesterday, well unfortunately it hasn't done itself    Wanted to say fab news about funding to Clom, glad you have had some good news hun. Gonna send Zuri loads of     and will be back later to sort you out


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All
This is the first chance i've had to get on here all day, but its been quite quiet so I guess you are all busy

Pam: Thanks for the bubbles, i reckon i'm gonna need them. I feel so negative about this cycle. Maybe its a defence mechanism. I can't believe you haven't heard anything on your house yet

Wiggy: I hope you are getting that ironing done. Have you booked your scan yet? You'll be pleased to know that our karyotyping tests are available too, DH's are normal but they didn't comment on mine   I guess we will find out tomorrow at our consultation. There goes another 130 squid!

Nicksy: Glad that it is starting to sink in now and I see you have updated your ticker. Do you have to go for a blood test or are they happy for you just to go for your scan next month? Try not to worry about chem pg, although I know that its difficult. Just enjoy being pg for now.

Zuri: Sorry you are feeling deflated. I know how you feel. One of the things I was most upset about was that I wouldn't be having a 2009 baby   not sure why that bothered me because i might never have one!! I know what you mean about not being very maternal, i am exactly the same. Sometimes I think its a case of wanting what you can't have

Sue / Twinkle: Hope you are both ok

Clomidia: Glad that you seem to have such a positive attitude to the treatment and congrats on your funding. What is the research you do? Do you not want to say I know how secretive you academics can be?!!!

Anyway i am off to yoga now to balance my chakras   God knows they need it. I will update you all after my consult tomorrow, keep everything crossed girls!


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Harriet, how are those chakra's, all balanced I hope!! Hope yoga relaxed you, sometimes those nurses are a bit of a pain in what they will and won't say. I'm sure it will all be fine tomorrow and better to hear these things from the Dr's who can at least explain the results. Let us know how you get on, we'll be thinking of you   

Zuri,     I think that you are feeling what we have all felt and thought at some point a long the way so please don't think that you are alone. Sometimes a break away from FF is what you need, but I like to think of our small little group on here as friends who happen to be going through similar tx rather than the other way around. I hope that we do still hear from you, and not only about IF related things, because I enjoy our chats! Take as much time as you need hun but we are here when you want us.   
I think that just the fact that we have to go through tx makes us consider what life would be like without children and as a result we tend to think about what we would do etc that would make us happy. Those who don't have to go through this won't ever find themselves in the situation when they have to give it a second thought. Maybe it's our internal defence mechanism kicking in, like someone saying to us you can't have children and us saying that's fine because I never wanted them anyway! (I get a bit stubborn like that sometimes    ) In someways its good because it means that we're not putting all of energies into one outcome, hedging our bets so-to-speak.

As for maternal feelings, well there's probably only two other children that I've have a real fondness for. It's very difficult to bond with other children and most people, if they are honest, will tell you that they don't like all children. However, it would be very different with our own because naturally they would be the most beautiful, cleverest, gifted children the world has ever known   

When I grew up we never had any pets so when DH wanted us to get a cat I was against the idea, about 2 years later I gave in dreading the amount of car hair I would find all over the place. Within weeks she became the most loved cat and now she means everything to me. So whenever I have any doubts about how much I want children and if I will like them I think about her and how she managed to turn me around. Just thinking about how I would manage with kids though scares the living daylights out of me, I don't think that I would sleep ever again for worrying about them   

I think it's good that you're having a break from tx for a while. Is there something else that you are going to try and focus on?? I felt that I had not done loads of things over the last few years just in case we fell pg so I decided a few weeks ago that I wasn't going to put anything off anymore. Hence I left my job and am looking for another and am also training for the half marathon. I know that I proably won't do the half as it is 3 weeks after tx and I won't be able to do much training in the 5 weeks before the run but I'm not thinking about that now and will see how it goes. Did another run last night, 6 miles, so just under half way there!

Hi everyone else, Twinks, Sue, Nicksy what are you up to? Pam are you still studying? Oh Clom, I am on ** I will pm you my details though no tx talk if that's ok.


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Girls I've just been a little nosey and noticed that Spooks has had her baby, all safe and sound though no more details. Also Leicesterlou has only 2 more days until her due date! Where on earth does the time go


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes Wiggy, I am still studying   from 10-3.30 then walked the dogs came home, made DH tea and started again at 7   got a load more to do tonight.... but isnt the apprentice on  , keep checking in on here to keep me sane


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

the apprentice is on tommorow not tonight   no excuse now


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi everyone how are you all 

Pam – Study days oh I wish I had those, thank you so much for the bubbles you are so kind 

Clomidia – congratulations on the funding 

Zuri – sorry that you’re not feeling too good lately, I understand how you feel, I was feeling like that after our IUI’s, I love our chats and your stories about carrying large items on your bike I have a lovely picture in my head   

Nicksy – I know exactly how you feel I read about chemical pregnancies and gt myself in a right state one weekend that I rushed out first thing on the Monday and brought another test just to make sure. I don't think it will sink in until the scan  

Kathryn – how are you doing 

Harriet – How was your yoga, did you balance your chakra’s

Wiggy – didn’t know you were training for a half marathon; I must have missed that one. 6 mile run last night gosh well done I could never do that  

Well I have my scan tomorrow afternoon and I am dreading it, I’m so scared been feeling sick with nerves all evening, don't think there’ll be much sleep tonight,   that there is a heartbeat

Take care speak to you all soon

Twinkle 

Ps I’m on ** if anyone wants my details


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Well my chakras are all re-balanced now and have just had a lovely dinner of lasagne. Unfortunately DH is watching the footie, so its not all good  

Twinkle: Good luck for your scan tomorrow, that seems to have come round quickly, but not for you i guess. What time is it? I'll be sure to keep everything crossed at the right time

Wiggy: I think you're right about the nurses they do seem to be inconsistent. I am   that the last few tests come back normal, especially for DH. Its weird isn't it but i'd rather there was something wrong with me than him. Is this  . Well done on the running, you are putting me to shame. Is it true that your island is more teeny than Pams like she said?  

Pam: Well done for continuing with the studying

Hi to everyone else, its been pretty quiet on here this week. Maybe its because Pam has joined us


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Harriet - Its at 2.30 thanks for your thoughts x 

Twinkle


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Harriet, well yes Pam is right about us in this instance, we are a little smaller but then you know what they say, the best things come in small parcels right Pam   
I was more nervous about getting DH's results then mine, I guess I could handle whatever they throw at me but DH is a whole different matter, I would just rather go through that pain then have him go through it I suppose  

Twinks, good luck for tomorrow, I can understand your nerves but I'm sure they're all for nothing. Be thinking of you, let us know how it goes if you have time


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats perfect Twinks because my appt is at 10.15, when I am done I will focus all my good thoughts your way!

Wiggy  / Pam: I cannot comment on either island as I have not visited but i'm sure they are both beautiful!

I wish this football would finish I think DH is going to have a heart attack soon


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Wiggy and Harriet your thought mean so much

Twinkle


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow twinks xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Still studying


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Well sorry I have been a bit rubbish today about personals- still have ironing to do so am gonna make it quick

*Clomidia* glad that you got your funding and so are secure for the next 4 years, its no consolation, but at least something good has happened 

*Zuri* I am sorry that you are feeling down, i think it is totally natural and you will have good days and bad. I know what you mean about FF becoming addictive and sometime too much info is bad but it also gives us hope that there are people in worse situations than us who do get pregnant so it will happen to us one day too 

*Nicksy* try and stay    we are   that your little one sticks 

*Harriet* good luck tommorow with your follow-up, hope your karotyping tests are OK, I dont even know what they are   

*Twinkle* I am doing my Masters by distance learning so no study days there, but for my management degree I have study days, only problem is i have to do some of them in may days off . Good luck with the scan tommorow I will be thinking of you 

*Wiggy* well I guess they do say size doesnt matter   

Right really have to go, I have just realised that I never did any washing today so all my clothes are dirty so now i need to put them in the washing machine, wait 40 minutes so that I can hang them up to dry as cant tumble them and then get up and iron them in the morning   just as well I have insomnia, at least now I can go and print up my work to take tommorow and sort my files, oh and guess what........... no news on the house   they cant be interested  

Pam


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Clomi hun – sending you all the love and hugs in the world, I am so sorry to hear your news.  I so wish it was another result.  Remember we are always here for you if and when you need us.  Many many congratulations on the funding! 

Harriet – hope the pains have eased.  How are you chakras doing today?  Hope your DH recovered from watching the football!

Nicksy – I am sooo chuffed for you hun.  I have had a lot of niggly pains, so bad I have even been doubled over in pain.  The hospital said it was nothing to be concerned about, it is just the body changing, things moving, baby growing etc.  Oh yes, the worrying of the 2ww is going to last another 8 months!  I know exactly what you mean, I read today about the chances of miscarriage and wished I hadn’t.  

Pam – I hope you get an offer soon and not from those stupid timewasters!  Thanks for the bubbles!

Wiggy – glad you had such a great weekend.  Have you spoken to the Lister?  If you find a way of training the ironing to do itself, please let me know!  I have a ton to do before the weekend.

Zuri – I know how you feel, I have had stages of taking a step back from FF, and once I have recomposed myself I have come back.  But I can only echo what Nicksy said, we would miss you.  I think taking some time out and thinking what you really want is a good idea.  Whatever decision you decide to make is one that you should both be happy with, not just now but in 10 or 20 years time.  I am not naturally maternal, but I knew that I wanted children before it was too late.  I would like to have spent another 5 years travelling, doing things that I have always wanted to do and have children later, but at the grand old age of 37 I know that we couldn’t afford to wait those extra years.  We have postponed all those other things until our 70’s!  Feel free to waffle, that is what friends are for.  

Twinkle – let me know your ** details (by PM, of course) and I will add you!  Good luck tomorrow!  Hate to break it to you hun, although my scan did reassure me, I was still worried until the next scan (that I had today and everything ok)!

Not much else going on here, just trying to catch up after my few days away.  Fortunately work don't have any other plans for me in the short term (touch wood!)

Love and hugs to all!

Sue


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone 

How are we today? The weather is totally gorgeous here, I sunned myself at lunchtime... 

Pam – sorry you haven’t heard anything from those people on your house but I personally think that one might be a blessing in disguise! Thank you so much for the bubbles – I need them!! Btw, I love your doggie pic! 

Harriet – how did you get on today? Are you feeling any better? Have the pains gone? I am being secretive about my funding – but I’m very open about it on ** – so Zuri knows! 

Wiggy, how are you feeling now? I hate the OCP too. Did you get your scan sorted out?  That’s a lovely story about you loving your cat – my dh is the same now with our dog. He wouldn’t be without him and it makes me see the ‘paternal’ side of him I’d never seen before (he dotes on him!) 

Zuri, how you doing today? Sorry to see you were poorly on **. Hope you feel better soon. Re your Q about early menopause etc, I think we’ll just wait and see what the doc suggests when we go back for our consult. Trying to keep an open mind but it’s hard, of course. I’ve not had my AMH tested, but we are, in the main unexplained, although we’ve got this fsh thing now, and dh results tend to yoyo a bit – sometimes great, other times sh1te!  

I know how you feel about thinking you might never have a family. It opens up a whole new world in one way, because you can travel, do what you like, have more cash etc, but I feel like I’m stuck in some kind of purgatory some days because all my friends are having kids and we are still here – getting no further – and they are moving on and making plans and talking about schools and blah blah blah... I feel a bit trapped sometimes – hmm... like one of those silly Hollywood movies where the adult travels back and becomes a kid!   Because I suppose I don’t think I’ll ever really feel ‘grown up’ if I don’t have a child – it’s a next-generation kind of thing... Sorry, I’m waffling here, not sure if it makes any sense at all!! 
PS I’m not a big fan of other people’s kids either!! 

Nicksy, hope you’re keeping positive.    Yes, it's great news about the funding – now I just have to be as successful persuading the PCT to fund another ivf – lol! 

Twinkle – how was your scan? Hope it went well hun 

To all you studiers – keep it up ladies! 

Our news - well, it's OTD and it was of course a bfn. I rang the clinic and the nurse called back this afternoon and was lovely, said she was sorry to hear that, and offered us a consult follow-up. So we are back on 18 May as we got a cancellation - yaay - so we'll know more after that and will be able to think about possible next steps. 

We haven't told people yet - I'm dreading that bit! - but I'm out with my best friend tonight for drinkies (she's the only one who knows) so I'll have to see how I get on. Champagne here I come    DH's best friend is also, by coincidence, coming to stay tonight, so the boys will have some time together. Dh had it really rough on Monday too, as when he went into the office one of his colleagues announced she's 12 weeks pg - and only found out last week because she wasn't feeling well - she thought she had a bug...    Ohh dear, poor man didn't take it well at all - and she knew we were doing ivf... but he said she did tell him 'diplomatically'... I hope so   

So, better go get myself changed and ready to hit the town - heading into Covent Garden to do the tourist thing xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Sue - crossed posts - delighted your scan went well today   

and thanks hun


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Hope you are all ok. 

Pam - Thanks for the bubbles hun - they seem to have shot up in the last few days.  You will be pleased that the apprentice is on tonight  

Clom - do you live in Central London? Covent Garden sounds a brill place to go on a lovely spring evening like tonight. Have a great time and get yourself drunk! I always wonder how women can get to 12 weeks pregnant and not know anything about it   Its like the ones where a baby pops out and they say, I didn't even know I was pregnant. 

Sue - How did you like Chester? Thanks for the good wishes. Glad that your scan went well. 

Zuri - I have seen on ** that you are not well too. Hope you are feeling better. A weekend on your own too? I would come over if I could, fancy some nice sunshine. 

Wiggy - Hey hun, hows you? Thanks for finding out about Spooks. I knew Leicesterlou was going in this week as Sammysmiles sent me a message the other day, telling me about her. I can't believe where the time has gone either. 

Harriet - How did your appointment go today honey?

Twinkle - how was your scan honey? 

Hi to everyone else. 

Well all ok here. I just wish I could sleep better. I have absolutely no problem falling asleep but I wake up in the middle of the night for a wee and last night I was having all kinds of irrational thoughts when I could feel pressure in my tummy. In the daytime, it doesn't bother me at all but at night I get myself all worked up. If I'd never suffered a miscarriage I wouldn't feel like this and I would enjoy it, but at the moment I am just bloody worried sick. 

What Clom said the other day really hit home, that she would rather get a negative than lose another baby.  

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Nicksy: I can understand why you are worried hun but try to stay calm as the stress does you no good. At the end of the day what will be will be and you will get through it. I'm sure that your little embie is a fighter and all will be well though. Did you say your scan was May 11th? Only 2.5 weeks. Just try and think one stage at a time  

Twinkle: I hope your scan went brilliantly today and you saw a little hb

Sue: Didn't realise that you was having another scan today, great news that all was well

Zuri: Whats up? Hope you feel better soon

Wiggy: Helloo

Pam: How annoying about your house  

Clomidia: Great news about your follow up appt thats too far away at all

Well my appt went well today. DHs fragmentation tests were great, only 10% fragmentation which means great fertility apparently. Our karyotyping was also normal (Pam this is where they look at your chromosomes to see if there are any translocations, bits of one chromosome on another etc). And so were my NK cells (this is for Wiggy, they were 13% and 0.69 I think). The cons was also shocked by the difference in my AMH and even rung the lab for clarification. Of course they said it was correct but i am still suspicious. All of this means that they don't know why the last cycle ended in chemical pg, Nicks did you have a reason for your miscarriage ages ago? So we just have to go again and hold our breath and keep everything crossed!!

Tomorrow I have my first scan (with hairy legs because my wax appt was cancelled   and hopefully will start dr on Friday!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Nicksy – I wake up in the night as well.  Fortunately I can find decent TV on!  

First of all, your thoughts are not irrational.  There is always a chance of things going wrong, albeit a small chance.  We have wanted this for so long, and it is natural to be worried that it will all be taken away from us.  The way I look at is, that worrying never helped anything, so I try to put it to the back of my mind as much as possible, which isn’t easy.  I agree, I would rather get a BFN than a BFP and then a m/c.  All we can do is hope that everything will be ok.  Remember – stress doesn’t help the situation.  

Harriet - all these test results baffle me!  Good luck tomorrow!

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

me too Sue!!!!


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Evening All,

Well i was up until 1am last night and then today went on my study day thinking Ah a day to put my feet up, well it was presentation skills and they announced that tommorow we have to do a 20 min presentation each, and when we drew straws I am first   so now have to come up with something to present tommorow morning  another late night then. We rang the estate agent today as we still had not heard and she said that she missed a call from them yesterday and didnt get the message until this am and then she was busy all day so hadnt had a chance to contact them   doesnt she realise how desperate we are for news  do they or dont they want it, are they putting an offer in or not Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh   deep breath, deep breath  

Sorry I will shut up 

*Sue* that is such good news that your scan went well, does it look like anything you can recongnise or a little blob on a screen still? I have seen so many scan pictures that people say look at the little head and arms etc etc etc and I just see a white blob  maybe when its my own   

*Clomidia* sorry for your BFN  I guess it wasnt a suprise seeing as you had AF already, hope that you have a good night out tonight at covent gardens with your best mate, I am sure she will give you a big hug- champagne and some cocktails will sort you out. I am increasingly intrigued by the avoidance of the subject that you are researching/ work in   my mind is racing ahead with all sorts of interesting job descriptions for you 

*Nicksy* I am sorry that you are so stressed out about having a misscarriage, I so hope that you manage to calm down, have you done accupuncture or anything that may help you relax as all this extra stress and lack of sleep wont help. Not long until your scan so  

*Harriet* I am glad that all your results have come back normal, could the consultant come up with any explanation as to why the AMH has changed so drastically? I am hoping to start d/reg on Friday too after my scan so we may be starting together   that we have 3 BFP for you, wiggy and me     I am also feeling negative about the cycle, I just cant help it I keep wondering whether i will even make it to EC again this time but am trying so hard to not get , neutral will do, I think as you said its a natural defence mechanism 

*Wiggy* Not long now until you stop working?? Oooo I am so jelous  

Pam


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

PamLS said:


> *Sue* that is such good news that your scan went well, does it look like anything you can recongnise or a little blob on a screen still? I have seen so many scan pictures that people say look at the little head and arms etc etc etc and I just see a white blob  maybe when its my own


It was weird Pam, it looked more like a blob than last time! It was really a quick in and out session with the gynacologist. It felt he was more doing it for his benefit than ours, if you know what I mean. With the other consultant it was "here is the head, here is the arm" etc. With him it was more "oh there is a heartbeat, that is good - move on"! The pictures we did get were very dark and therefore not clear at all. But I suppose as long as the heartbeat is there, there will be many other opportunities to get a clear photo!

Curled up on the sofa under my blankie watching DH blast at cute bunnies on the Wii. There is only The Apprentice interesting on TV tonight.

How annoying that you have to come up with something at the last minute. I hope you will manage to get a good nights sleep soon. I won't even say what I think of those people that may or may not want to buy your house! I hope you get it resolved one way or another soon.

Sue


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

OK, Now I am going mad     , the estate agent just rang and said that the people have been in touch- they have spoken to a surveyor who said he has seen houses in the area and its not worth what we are asking for it    now seeing as every single house in the street is totally different how can they say that when they have never been in, then they questioned whether we had planning permission for 3 different things (which we do) and said they will be in touch tommorow    

How many times have they said 'tommorow' and what are they playing at now, they obviously want us to drop again- we just dropped so much

WIGGY- ANY IDEAS ? 

I start d/reg in 2 days and just need to know what is going on   

Pam


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

They are playing stupid games with you.  Perhaps they should go 4 times into every house on the street. 

I wouldn't hold you breath if I were you!  What is the saying - tomorrow never comes!  I bet the estate agent is getting pretty  with them as well!  Sounds like they are manovering towards offering you a much lower offer, if you ever hear from them again. 

I know it is difficult, but don't try to stress too much, d/regging will take enough out of you.  

You know where we are if you ever need a rant.   I will keep everything crossed for you, both for treatment and the house sale.  Sorry I can't offer much advice, I have never been in contact with anyone so annoying in a house sale!  

Sue


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Sue, it doesnt look hopeful does it   DH is so so desperate for things to work out he has become more and more obsessed with it all I think its his way of coping with the IVF failing etc ... a distraction, while I worry about IVF he obsesses with the move and think is really going to hit rock bottom if this falls thru, he is being unrealistically positive that all will be well


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello to all

sorry no personals just a quick pop on before bed its been a long day. Sorry i tried to post earlier from my mobile but the network must of been down as couldnt get on internet, text or call    as i my wonderful sister made tea for me while DH went out and celebrated  

We have one baby on board, the second didnt make it, but we are happy that one did. saw the heartbeat which was amazing, DH had tears in his eyes  

Thankyou for all your support and kind thoughts

Twinkle


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Many many congratulations Twinkle!  Yes, that first scan with the heartbeat is very emotional.  My clinic said they have tissues if I need them!  

Sue


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Twinkle, that's brilliant news about the heartbeat! You must be thrilled! wow!!! Did you get pics? I think I would be SOOOO excited I wouldn't care if there was one, two or five of them in there   

Gosh, I'm SO jealous of you and Sue and Nicks today!!!  

Pam, sounds to me like they're messing you around and are trying to wangle a lower offer. Who's this surveyor? Call their bluff and ask them and tell them you want to speak to him! Hope your presentation goes ok today. 

Nicks, sorry you are worrying, and I know it is normal and we will all be a bit like that if we get a bfp. You just have to trust everything will be ok - it won't be long til your scan and please god you'll see the wonderful heartbeat too. I really think stressing about it isn't going to effect the outcome either way - what will be, will be - so please try to relax (that word again!) and enjoy being PG. You will have your bubs in 8 months time!!     Hmmm, yes, I know what you mean about "surprise" pregnancies - it seems a bit odd to me, but then I'm a suspicious ole ***** at the best of times! 

Sue, I'd love the bunnies game for the Wii -trying to get it at a reduced price though    I managed to brave the Wii fit myself yesterday and today - I've gained 4-5 lbs over the course of ivf. So I'm back doing my step and boxing etc and trying to lose it again. Might aswell throw myself back into asap 

Harriet, glad your results were all good. I know how frustrating it is to have a chem pg and all I ever got from the docs was "it's a really good sign that things are working" which is just heartbreaking, especially when you've been given no reason why it wouldn't work otherwise. I really hope it is a good sign for you hun and that this one's a keeper. 

Gosh girls, the time has flown and you are all cycling again! It's going to be months before I go again I'm sure, so I'm a little bit envious - the scans, the EC/ET, it truly is an amazing process and I wish you all loads of   with it. 

AFM, I had a few drinkies last night but didn't overdo it. I even managed to get myself home in good time and no hangover today. DH had a good time with his bF too - who it turns out has been told they'd need ICSI to get pg again (they have one child conceived through clomid) - so they both really get the whole process and I think it was really fantastic that the lads got together this week. 

Got to ring my family now though and break the news and I'm dreading it... has to be done though! Still feeling positive but I'll see how I get through the next hour!! Tissues at the ready I think...


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Clom - so sorry hun.   Will you be able to get another cycle funded do you think? When  are you looking at going next? Glad that you had a good time last night, it is amazing when you start talking about IVF/ICSI how many other people have to go through it too. It's like it is some horrible secret that you feel you can share when others talk about it.   I keep remembering that it is 1 in 7 couples that have trouble conceiving naturally.  I will pm you my ** details. 

Sue - thanks for your wise words of advice honey - I knew I could count on you.   I had a much better nights sleep last night and I am going to try and enjoy it all. It's silly getting myself so worked up. Whats the saying - the things you worry about, very rarely happen! Please God  

Pam - Yes it does seem like they are playing silly buggers with the offer on the house. Have you heard anything more today yet? Some people really **** you off don't they? 

Twinks - I am made up about your scan - well done you for looking after little baby so well. 

Zuri - Hope you are ok hun  

Harriet - I didn't have a reason hun for my miscarriage/ chemical pg - they said it was just one of those things. Saying that we have never had any tests done. The doctor did say that they are really common and normal fertile people (no offence anybody  ) would not even know that they had had a chemical pregnancy, they would have just thought it was a late period.  Me being silly would have thought it was less common in IVF because they can see what kind of embies they are putting back and normally only choose the good ones. I am obviously completely wrong on this but I thought the main reason for a chemical pregnancy was the quality of the embie or abnormal fertilisation.  
Anyway I am hoping and praying that this cycle is the one for you hun!    

Hey Wiggy - hope you are ok hun  

Well we are going away to Scotland this weekend for DH's golfing break. I am planning on just taking it all incredibly easy and I am going to ring up in a minute and book my treatment - I want something relaxing. I went to my Nan & Grandad's grave the other day and put flowers on. I thanked them for helping us and asked them to look after our little graowing baby. I looked a right berk crying at the graveside but I just got really emotional. I am finding that my temper is really short at the moment - I just don't seem to have any patience with DH or anybody. He understands though and I am trying my best  

So thats it from me in a nutshell - I am incredibly hormonal, still getting my little twinges, have about 150 wees a day (or so it feels). 

Much love to you all
xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Twinkle* that is fantastic news, you must be so happy 

*Harriet* Scan today?? hope all went well 

*Nicksy* a weekend away with rest and relaxation and some pampering is probably exactly what you need. I am sure your hormones and emotions are all over the place at the moment especially with added stress of worrying about m/c 

*Clomidia* glad that your DH has someone he can talk to and that you had a good night out with your b/f, hope it goes OK telling the family  

*Wiggy* you OK? not long now 

Pam


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Pam – I am off on holiday tomorrow night, so if I don’t “speak” to you before, I want to wish you tons and tons of luck!

Nicksy – sending you more anti-stress hugs.  When I am in England next week I will be nipping to the churchyard to thank a few people for looking over us and giving us this precious gift which I hope they will continue to keep safe.  Feel emotional just thinking about it.  Hope you have a great weekend!

Harriet – hope everything went well today.  I have been thinking of you.

Sending love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi girls

sorry just a quickie, I have been keeping up with you all but not posting still feel lousy  

Twinks and Sue fantastic news on your scans it's all now so real for you both

Pam sorry your house sale is still causing problems

Nicks enjoy your weekend away and try and relax all will be OK xx

Where's Wiggs? are you OK?

Hi Clom hope you're OK

Hi Harriet, Kat, Lilly and everyone else

off back to bed 

x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi All,

*Harriet* spent all evening worrying about you because you didnt post after your scan, hope all is OK

*Sue* Have a fab holiday and a lovely relaxing time

*Zuri* Hope you feel better soon 

*Spy Clomidia* how are you today 

*Wiggy* where have you gone?

*Twinkle* Done any work yet?

*Nicksy* How are the stress levels today?

Well bad news from my scan, only 1-2 antral follies seen, so am feeling very   as feel like it an indicator for another cycle that is going to fail  all was well with the scan though so just waiting for the call from the Lister to tell me what to do now...

Pam


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

So sorry I didn't post yesterday Pam, I had the afternoon off work so DH and I went to a photography exhibition at the natural history museum, then had a wander around Hyde Park and by the time I got home I was exhausted! Anyway the scan went ok, exactly the same as last time, lining was too thick (8.5mm), so I have to go back next Friday to see if it has thinned out. I wouldn't worry about the antral follicle count, the sonographer didn't tell me mine, she just said there were a few follies. Also Zuri had a bad antral follie count but got 8 eggs soo its too early days to tell. Have you increased your protein intake? Try and have protein with every meal (inc breakfast) and also a protein shake every day.  I started dr this morning, feels weird to be going again so soon. I just hope the outcome isn't the same.

Zuri: How are you feeling, sorry you have not been well. 

Wiggy: Where have you gone? Are you ok? Did you see the apprentice?

Nicksy: Hope you are feeling ok and you enjoy your weekend away

Hi Sue / Twinkle and Clomidia


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Just one extra question, they have booked me in for my first scan 5 days after starting to stim, isn't this too long? I looked back and last time I went 4 days after stimming?


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sorry have been awol for a few days.

Twinks I am so pleased that your scan went well, am hoping at some point in the future we manage to experience the same. What happens now, do you have another one booked??

Sue, ditto, I hadn’t realised that you were having another so soon, though it may not have felt that quick to you! Is it because you are going on holiday?? What are you doing on holiday, visiting family/friends or chilling out somewhere quiet?

Nicks, not long to go til now, you are doing so well holding on in there   I hadn’t realised that you had had a m/c before but I can understand your worrys, and when things like that are on your mind it seems to be all you read and see on here. Thinking of you, hope you enjoy the weekend   

Pam,    Harriets advice sounds good. I don't think I've ever been told what my afc is at the pill scan, then my cons is like Zuri's he doesn't say much    Oh, what was that other question that you wanted to ask me?

Clom, are you still celebrating your funding?? I think there’s still mileage in having a few drinkies to celebrate this weekend    Pleased that you had a good time with your friend the other night and that your DH was able to chat about things with his mate too. I think men do need to talk about it sometimes but are probably more reluctant than us – must be that macho image they like to present   

Zuri, sorry to hear that you’re still feeling like [email protected] hun    Is it some sort of flu bug that you’ve got?? Thing is when you feel like that you don’t even have the energy to enjoy a good film or book. Hope you’re feeling better for the weekend. I saw on your ** that you’re home alone, I am too on Sat til Sun morning. If you’re at a lose end and want to chat on ** or something let me know………..

Harriet I usually have a scan 7 days after d/r then about 5 days after stimms. Are you d/r on synarel? I collect my drugs on Monday.

Well I’ve had a manic few days as my nan was rushed to hospital on Wed afternoon, she was released later that night (too early in my opinion) so we are all popping and keeping an eye on her. She lives with my pop, they’re both in their 80’s in a wing at mums, and mum is 1 of 5 and I’m 1 of heaps of grandchildren so it was a bit like the waltons in the waiting room at the hospital ** She seems to be much better now though, think she was doing too much and her body telling her to slow down. Anyway, things like that leave me exhausted so I was pretty knackered on Wednesday night and then yesterday had catch up to do. Work is draining at the moment too and with the ocp effects I’ve been feeling like I’ve had all of the life sucked out of me. Fingers crossed I can get back to normal and stop taking the ocp next week. Scan on Monday, I just called them up and told them that it was booked, didn’t really give them the opportunity to change it!

Well better get on, at least it’s Friday eh girls!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

just a very quickie as head is pounding 

Pam I had 4 antrals at my baseline scan and I got 9 eggs 8 mature and 6 fertilise, my FSH is in normal range and don;t know AMH but don;t go fully on the antrals


Hi Wiggs lovely to hear from you sorry about your nan hope she gets better soon xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry, no time for personals - just wanted to say BYEEEEEE! before I went on holiday - speak to you all in 10 days!

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello ladies! I know a few of you will remember Leicesterlou from the IUI thread, well she has had her little girl , Georgia Louise. I have attached a link to her announcement page.

Sorry to butt in  but I know how much we used to chat 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191952.0

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Saaaaaammy!!!!  You know you can butt in any time!   Thanks for the link, I have posted!  I am keeping up on your gossip through your diary!

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Oops   Caught lurking  

I did PM you about your good news but I bet you were inundated! I have been working out it we will be on the trimester threads together. I would love it if we were. x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I know, I am so sorry Sammy.  I am just very tired in the evenings (do you have that?), I am waaaay behind with my PMs.  I hope you don't think that I didn't appreciate it.  I keep planning to get up-to-date, but it never works out!  

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

great news thanks Sammy for letting us know, I PM'd Lou the other day to wish her lots of luck  x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

*Harriet* glad that all was well with your scan, I was worried about you  I will start increasing my protein from now on  not toast for breakfast then, will have to be bacon rolls   I would be the size of a house by EC assuming I make it which seems unlikely 

*Zuri* How are you feeling now? any better physically and mentally? thanks for the info on your scan, it gives me some glimmer of hope but have felt  all day regardless  I keep seeing babies and pregnant people and thinking I will never be there and how would I cope with life without my own child - I know I am being melodramatic and self indulgent but any hope of entering this cycle with a positive attitute flew straight out of the window

*Wiggy* It was about the house - again- sorry , the people rang on wednesday (not monday as promised) to say that they had spoken to a sureyor and he had been to houses in the area and didnt think our was worth it and they would ring back tommorow (yesterday- and didnt) but thet still want it   do you think they playing games with us and are gonna come in with stupid low price? all the houses in this road are 100% different so thats crap about the surveyor, he hasnt been in and the houses are from tiny to massive on this road 

*Sue* Have a lovely holiday 

Pam


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

still feeling terrible it's progressed into a super duper migraine also which doesn;t help, just want to cut my head off 

Pam so sorry you are feeling so upset about your antrals I remember feeling the same, this is why i joined the PR thread I was told I didn't have many eggs left and would be lucky to get 5! was devastated then i responded really well in the end and got 9 eggs which was really unexpected - but already 2 people on our 'non PR' thread have already proved that it can work with just the one! so it can happen keep positive

Sue enjoy your hols

sorry girls for not keeping in touch more, just feeling lousy and now on own all weekend as hubby away plus my friend is dropping her dog off in the morning so dog sitting all weekend with her dog and mine - hope they get on!

x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Zuri* you ill or      either way

*Harriet* sorry forgot to answer, scan is day 5-7 post stimming, and as my lining has always been OK never had one after d/reg. My next scan is 7th May so after 6 days of stimming, last time it was after 7 days first time after 5 days- it all just depends

Pam


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Girls

Feeling a bit better finally but haven't a hope in hell in catching up properly so apologies

*Wiggs* are you enjoying your day to yourself? Where has hubby gone? yes I am home alone all weekend, hubby flew back to the UK yesterday morning and is back Monday night - he's gone to a stag do and he so doesn't want to go but he is best man, had an email off him earlier and bless him he said they'd just arrived in Blackpool and it is full of people in shell suits and yoofs in old 80's Metros boy racing, said he is too old for it now and can understand why blokes when they have kids don't want to go on these things anymore but that he hasn't got any kids so hasn't got an excuse  ah bless just wanted to give him a hug

I've been trying to keep busy rather than wallow on the sofa so have been to the shops on bike this morning for some groceries, then decided i wanted to do some pots on patio this afternoon so went down to the shop on bike, bought various plants which i had in bags hung over each handlebar then got 2 huge bags of compost and balanced them over the bike seat and walked back to the flat, i tell you I need a donkey!!  i suppose a car would help! but then the shop is only over the road 

*Harriet* happy birthday for tomorrow do you have anything planned? Harriet where are you at with your cycle? I am lost with everyone, read you have been for a scan? is this a baseline before or after down regging?

*Pam* how are you? any further progress on the house sale? just sent you a ******** friend request, think it's you anyway saw you on Harriets and Wiggys profile so I think it's a good assumption 

*Nicks* and* Sue* hope you are both enjoying your trips away

Well I quoted on a HUGE HUGE job yesterday which will pay hopefully for another IVF - the last big job i did in March will pay for the Sept IVF and this new one will pay for another if the Sept one doesn;t work and a holiday! - this is so out of the blue for us, I earn rubbish money and have for years but got a new client over here with lots of money as its a pharma company and they pay mega bucks - i sent the quote in yesterday thinking there is no way they'll accept this and i got a reply back saying great we'll send the quote onto the client now - they mark my quote up and then quote their client so if they weren't happy with mine they'd have said - so I am definitely going to book us a holiday in November as we haven't been away since last June, because of treatment we have not been able to afford it but now we can as there will be some dosh left over so thinking Thailand in Nov whether i am preggers or not  feeling quite excited already thinking about this, prob is i haven't told hubby my plans yet! he's not a holiday person and thinks they are a waste of money   plus I still haven't got green light on the quote yet but fingers crossed 

Right gonna get off the comp now before my headache creeps back, I have had the migraine from hell alongside the cold from hell - avoided computer and TV today to try and keep it at bay - working so far

Speak soon xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Just thought I'd quickly log on to see if there is any news and I find a lovely post from Zuri    You're sounding a bit better hun so hope that you're feeling better and whatever flu/bug thing you've had is past the worst.

THE most fab news on your new work contract, that's amazing, certainly takes the pressure off doesn't it. I think that just knowing you can go for a holiday if you need one will make life seem that much easier. I'm sure you will get the contract, could be just the sort of good news you need     

Am loving the sound of you doing all of your shopping on your bike    You're going to have to get a basket and panniers fitted    Your poor dh having to endure a stag do, don't want to offend anyone from Blackpool, but I went there a few years back because my DH was playing in a snooker competition that was staged there so I can well imagine the scene that your DH described. I know what he means, I don't think we need kids to know that we're just not up for that type of partying anymore, but having kids means that you've got an excuse not to! 

My dh is playing in the island snooker against Jersey so he is over Pam's way this weekend. In the past I would have gone over and had a bit of shopping/pampering whilst he was playing but our cat has been in the cattery a bit lately and has been backwards and forwards to the vets that I just don't think it's fair on her. From having had no plans for this wk end, I have managed to fill my day! I met mum at 8.30am this morning, went to a spinning class then went into town with mum bought her a new top and necklace as it's her birthday and had lunch with her then met a friend for coffee and I just got in. My friend had her 1 yr old with her, she's quite sweet but I find the voice that she uses to talk to her so irritating. It's as if the baby can only hear the highest of pitches    Then tonight I'm babysitting for my nephew so I'm taking some food around there and going to cook myself dinner and then veg in front of the telly. They won't be out late as s-i-l is 22 wks pg. So that's me really, DH is back in the morning. I need to quickly finish off a bit of house work that I started yesterday.

Harriet I hadn't realised that it's your b/day tomorrow, hope you have a great day and that you are thoroughly spoiled, you deserve it    Are you out tonight??

Better get on with that housework then, speak later everyone,


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,  

Just a really quick one to say good luck to Wiggy for your scan today   

Will be back after work to catch up
Pam x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ooooh thanks for reminding me Pam, good luck Wiggy xxxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Girls

Thanks for your birthday wishes. I had a lovely weekend, went to a moroccan restaurant in london with some friends on saturday. Bit of a later night and too much alcohol but.... then yesterday we had a bbq for family which was lovely. 

Wiggy: The best of luck for your scan today, seems you had a nice weekend too

Zuri: Sorry you have been feeling so poo. Your bike and shopping trips always make me giggle

Sammy: Thanks for telling us about Lou, I have been thinking about her

Pam: Thanks for the advice re: the scan, the only thing that worries me is that I have an important meeting at work on the same day as my scan next week. I have to leave at 10am at the latest otherwise I won't get back in time. This gives me 1 hr at the lister which judging my past experiences isn't long! Any news on the house front?

Sue: I hope you enjoy your holiday

Nicksy: How are you feeling?

Clomidia: Are you ok? 

Hi to Twinkle too


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Hope you’re all good. It’s pouring down here today, really grotty, I hope Sue that you’ve got better weather for your holidays!

Nicksy, is it tomorrow you have your scan?? Only 1 more sleep……..we’ll all be sending       your way   

Harriet, hope you had a great birthday, any nice pressies?? Can I ask, do you have to have a scan after 7 days of d/r or do you just go straight into stimming? 

Pam    hope you’re feeling a bit brighter today. Did the nurse or cons call you back on Friday, what did they say about your scan?? We've all had those horrible dark days when we just don't see any way forward but they do pass, and your's will too. I know that there is very little that we can say right now to make things better, but I think that this thread right now is proof enough that you don't need a whole punnet of eggs to get a positive result. An old saying but it's quality over quantity!    

Zuri, hope you’re nasty cold is on it’s way out now and that those pooches didn’t give you too much trouble over the weekend. Is it today your DH is back?? I’m thinking Kiss Me Quick hats and sticks of rock!!

Kat, hey hun, hope you’re ok ** Not long now til your holiday and your consultation, so much to look forward to ** 

Twinks, how are you feeling? Have you started with any symptoms yet or is it too soon still? You’ve probably already noticed by I have added you on ** **

Well I had my scan with the cons that I don’t like and he was bordering on being human today which is good   He said that my ovaries were nicely suppressed and that the lining was thin so hopefully Lister would be happy with that. He said the follies that were there were tiny but I didn’t feel brave enough to ask how many there were, he was still grunting at me at that stage – so ignorance is bliss, for now!
The Lister called back and said ok to d/r tomorrow, 2 sniffs twice a day and then start stimms next Tuesday reducing the nasal spray to 1 sniff twice a day and book a scan for Monday 11th which will be the 7th day of stimming. I usually have a scan after d/ring for a week but they seemed ok to not need it this time. Saves us some money!

Right, got to pop off to collect my drugs


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all 

Been away for a few days with dh; it was lovely and we really chilled out and enjoyed ourselves. We’re still not sure what we’re going to do from here, mostly we’re hoping to go again in a few months but we’re keeping an open mind til after our cons appt next month. Part of me wants to just forget about it and move on with “life without children” but I know that feeling will pass, and I will want to go again soon. We also had our counselling session at the clinic on Friday and it was mentally exhausting. We were both pretty frazzled afterwards and definitely needed the time away. 

So how’s everyone else? 

Nicksy, I hope you guys had a great weekend away – lots of golf for your dh and lots of pampering for you! I’m not sure if we can get another cycle funded – our PCT only funds one. But I’m going to ask the cons if they can re-apply for us. 

Pam, I’m really sorry to hear about the two antrals on your scan. Are you still waiting to hear from the Lister as to what to do next? Will they see you again? I know everyone has different stories to tell, but I had 7 antrals at my scan and got six eggs. I know how hard it is and it’s not what you wanted to hear but please try to stay positive; you will get through this! (and I like the idea of being a Spy... yes! You aren’t a million miles away from what I do actually!!  ) 

Zuri, are you feeling any better?   How did the dog-sitting go on the weekend? Great news about the quote – I really hope you get it! And I’m so glad you’re still shopping with that bicycle! I love Blackpool, btw, for pure entertainment value!!  I have to laugh when we go out (I visit family up there regularly) and see so many young things out wearing next to nothing in the freezing cold!  

Harriet, glad you had a nice afternoon in London last week. Sorry you’ve had problems with lining – does that mean you’re down-regging for a bit longer? My first scan was 8 days after starting stimming, btw! Happy birthday too;  hope you had a great night and got spoilt rotten!  

Wiggy, yes I am starting to celebrate my funding now – it’s been such an up and down week it was hard to get excited about it til now, but I’m back in the office tomorrow so suspect it will all be more real then! Dh bought me some lovely new clothes on the weekend though, as a congratulations! Such a sweetie!    How’s your nan doing? And did you pick up your drugs? Great that you got the all clear to start stimming! So exciting now... Did your dh win his match? I am enjoying the world championship snooker at the moment  

Sammy, thanks for letting us know and big congrats to LeicesterLou – time really has flown there! 

Twinks, hope you're doing ok  

Hope I haven't missed anyone... take care all x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Clom,

Great to hear from you! Pleased you had a lovely weekend away, where did you go? Sorry if you said last week    I can be so rubbish sometimes. Does you doggie go with you or do you have someone to dogsit for you? Ahh bless your dh for treating you, they can be sweet sometime's can't they.   

I swing in and out of the life-with-children and life-without-children scenario's. At the moment I'm trying to live my life as I would want to at the moment and not constantly thinking what if I'm pg by then. A friend has asked me to join their all girls team to run a leg of our local marathon in August so I have agreed (I'm actually really excited about it) and if I have to pull out I will, but at the moment I'm going to carry on and train as if I'm doing it. When I think about what we would do without children I like the ideas then other times it seems as if it would be the worst thing in the world.  

In some ways I hope that you do have more tx because it would be a shame to only give it one go. This thread doesn't really support this at the moment but so many get bfn's on their first attempt, you are not alone. Having said that it does become a whole different ball game when the funding is pulled   

How was the counselling, did you think that it was worthwhile? Did they say or ask more than you were expecting?

DH lost his snooker, he's still gutted, the inter-island competitions are taken very seriously and though it sounds like he was unlucky that's no consolation to him. In fact last night he couldn't watch the world championships because it was giving him flash-backs    Thanks for asking after my nan, she's doing ok, a little better but I think that mum wants to take her back to the dr tomorrow for a follow-up as she's not 100%. At least it's making her rest, her and my pop usually go into town each day on the bus do some shopping and bus home. Then they walk down to the supermarket (about 5 mins away) to get their groceries each day, she is 81 and he is 86    I know it's important that they keep going but I do think they should have some rest! I know I will if I get to that age  

Have got my meds all sorted in the fridge. Do you ladies that have sniffed synarel to d/r do it exactly 12 hours apart or just when you wake up and when you go to bed, I can't remember


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi to all

Sorry Ive been awol for the last few days been crazily finishing my assignment just finished it ready to hand in tomorrow, only have no ink in printer so will need to rush to college to print it off before probably just making the deadline  

We've still not managed to tell our parents about our BFP was hoping to get them all together this weekend but DH parents go away for the weekend  , so we'll just ave to wait a few weeks longer.

Twinkle


----------



## Rex (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi all, thought I would drop a quick line - to say 'hi' and sort of introduce myself.  We've been on clomid, done 2 IUIs and now about to embark on IVF.  Nothing wrong with me or DH - all unexplained, which is so v frustrating.  

I guess I wanted to know if anyone here is contemplating IVF in May, or even had IVF - its just that I'm just so scared at the moment and that fear is taking over my life - any tips on how to cope.  I just specifically my fears generally are (a) juggling work (b) all those drugs.  

Twinkle - congratulations! well done you, do let us know how esctatically the parents take the news.  

Clom, glad you had a fab holiday, weather has been fab!. 

and hi to everyone else.  
  to all


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi all!

No personals, sorry - just wanted to let you all know that I miss you!   Week with family going well, haven't fallen out yet!  Trying to cram as much in as possible!  Will catch up when I get back!

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi all just logged on to say hi using dh iPhone will just answer wiggys. Question. Sniff 12 hrs apart and u only need a scan between dr and stimming if your lining is too thick. Speak to u later


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone

*Zuri* what work do you do (or is it a secret like secret spy clomidia )? that is such good news that you now have the money for your next cycle  I love your bicycle shopping stories   people must laugh at their goes that mad english woman again who uses her bicycle like its a donkey  

*Wiggy* 'D' day... how are you feeling, all sniffed up? did you get my text?... ooo I wont mention snooker       how many days left until you become a lady of leisure? if you are ever looking for anything to do I can send you some assignments    I dont mind sharing, I am such a generous person   I e-mailed Jaya today and just got a vague it may mean only 2 follies but may not   she is so helpful  

*Harriet* how are doing now that you have got started, feeling any more positive? couldnt you change the day of the scan, it says any day between 4-7 so you could change it by a day if you need to?     Sorry i missed your birthday, hope you had a nice day 

*Sue* Glad that you are having a lovely break and getting on with everyone 

*Twinkle* Cannot believe that you have not told your parents yet, I think I would have gone along the streets with a loud speaker by now   Congratulations on finishing the assignment, although I am very jelous, all mine got to be in next friday and soooooooooooo behind 

*Agent Clomidia* ? ? ? ? ? hot or cold   , Glad that you and DH managed to get away for a few days, I think time together is so important with all this stress, when is your follow-up appointment? what was the councelling session like then if you left mentally exhausted? did it help at all?

*Rex* Hi  

Well I am feeling a bit better, only problem is I broke my tooth in half yesterday so now need the dentist which is A) VERY expensive in Jersey and B) not great timing   Jaya said it shouldnt be a problem though so guess I need to pull myself together and make the appointment seeing as my entire face is killing me   hate dentists  . Well I was meant to be studying tonight after work but doesnt look like thats gonna happen 

On the house front, the people that 'apparantly' want it got their secretary to phone the estate agent and say they still want it but are in back to back meetings and will call her tommorow   if they say tommorow we will hear one more time I am going to find out where they work, go to their office and        them over the head until I get an offer   they are taking the p**s, their 'secretary' is phoning the estate agent a week after they said the offer would be 'tommorow'   ooo wish someone else wanted it so that i could tell them where to go 'tommorow'  

Ah well, maybe I shoud have a bath, work in the am 

Pam


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning girls

Sorry I have been rubbish the past few days keeping up - been getting over this cold still and just not had the energy to catch up with everything

Hi *Pam* - I'm a freelance graphic designer and i work from home - nothing as exciting as Clom  and I am pretty much a part timer too as i hardly ever have any work in! I sort of put my work to the back bench when we moved here for my husbands job. Glad my bike stories make you laugh, going to try and break the Guinness world record of how many things i can carry and balance on my bike 

Pam your dentists in Jersey can not be as expensive as my dentists here?? a filling here costs about £180, hygienist costs about £100 and a root canal costs about £800!! i have to go and have 2 fillings but due to IVF we have been putting it off as we can't afford it yet! hope you get your tooth sorted

Hi Wiggs - sorry your hubby lost at snooker  but it is a bloody boring game!! how's the sniffing going? when do you start stimming?

I am with you on the kids do i want m or don;t scenario, i know we discussed this once on ** chat - I think its maybe a coping mechanism for us incase it doesn't happen

Sue hope you're having a nice holiday

Hi Nicks did you have a nice time away and did you get pampered? thanks for my ** pic comment  i am blushing at all the comments - feel like i was fishing for compliments but me getting a fringe cut is a major deal and everyone wanted to see it! i have wanted one for years but every hair dresser has said no because i have the wrong type of hair for it - i.e thick and wiry - this morning i think they are right!! it was sticking up at a 90 degree angle from face this morning! oh dear - thank god for GHDs!

Clom how are you? glad you had a nice trip away, those last minute bookings and unplanned trips away are the best and is just what you probably needed xx

Harriet hows things? and where are you at with your next cycle? I am lost with everyones cycles xx

Hi Twinks hows it going? xx

Welcome Rex x

Well nothing much to report from me, been suffering with this cold for a week but had a strange break from it on Sunday and some friends came over for the afternoon and it turned into a stupidly drunken afternoon on our terrace! drank so much and got so hammered! then woke up on Monday feeling like **** again hangover and cold still here 

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Wow this thread has been quiet lately, and I haven't helped either! I've been in the office Mon - Wed and sitting where others can see me so no FF for me  

Zuri: Maybe you had swine flu  . Sorry you have still been feeling pants that is so annoying. I can't believe how much the dentist costs over there! I'm dr at the moment hun and Friday will hopefully start stimming. That means   EC should be about 14th May. I feel ok, slightly headachey and have put on even more weight, goddamn drugs! 

Pam: Are you feeling anymore positive hun? My acupuncturist said that after people have had failed cycles they go around with negative feelings all day long so we should take a few minutes to think posititivly every day. I'm going to give it a go. I think I will try to reschedule my first scan, I really don't want the stress of worrying about whether I am going to miss my meeting or not. Those people buying your house are soooo annoying! I hope they put an offer in soon

Rex: Welcome. Tips on coping   . I think the first cycle is the hardest because its all unknown territory and you feel there is so much riding on it. All I will say is take each step at a time and try not to think about the whole process too much. Also I found acupuncture really helped me. TBH the drugs etc are a doddle its the 2ww which is difficult. 

Twinkle: Well done for finishing your assignment on time. I can't believe you still haven't told your parents!!

Wiggy: I was sorry to hear about your nan, I hope that she is on the mend soon. Hope the sniffing is going ok too!! Hate the way it makes you feel like you have got a cold!

Clomidia: Its nice you went away for a break, we did the same after our BFN and it did us the world of good. We said that whatever happens this cycle we will go away for a little holiday. 

Sue: Hope you are still enjoying your holiday and the sun is shining for you

Speak to you all properly tomorrow
H


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Morning all  

Welcome Rex, sorry you have to be here but I wish you loads of luck.   If you browse this thread you’ll see we’ve had three BFPs recently – so there is lots of success with ivf. And Pam, Harriet and Wiggy are all cycling at the moment too.  I’m not sure how to advise you on the whole process itself – take it one step at a time really, and to be honest, I didn’t find it too bad, but I have a lot of flexibility in my job, so I was able to switch days I worked to fit round appointments, and I think that made a huge difference in terms of stress. I also worked from home some of the time (mainly when I was stimming and EC/ET week) so it made things much easier – is that a possibility for you? I would also advise plenty of rest and no big plans – I found I was tired more than anything else – especially on down-regging – and it helped to just relax and rest on the weekends. And we told our friends and family, which meant no sneaking around to take jabs/sniffs etc, which reduced stress for me personally. I kept a diary (see below) and there are others there also keeping them, so it might help to read a few of them maybe? We are also unexplained – or at least we thought we were up til we started the ivf, then we found out we needed ICSI and also I have rubbish hormones – so even though it didn’t work for us, it certainly helped us in terms of trying to find out what is going wrong. Unexplained is such a frustrating term! 

Hi Wiggy, we went to Whitstable in Kent. We love it there. The weather was fab and we had a great time – and doggie came too! It can be tricky finding places that take dogs so we were very lucky to get a last minute booking – and it meant we had a four bedroom house in the middle of the village! Loadsa room   Thanks for your kind words on going again – I think we will, but it’s just hard to even think about it all right now. I just want to hide away from any mention of children (not possible in the real world though!) And sorry your hubby lost his match (and it's not boring ZURI!)! And by the way, your nan is the same age as my FIL!!! So a sprightly YOUNG thing then! 

The sniffer should be 12 hours apart but when I was doing mine the clocks changed and the nurse said it was fine to shift it by the hour and not to worry – it was earlier anyway, so I wasn’t adding time on, but I stuck to 9am and 9pm the rest of the time. 

Twinkle, well done on getting to deadline! Hope you get a great result!  

Sue, hope you’re having fun on hols!!

Harriet, how are you getting on? Ooops, just saw your post now - you start stimming Fri?! Wow. That's so exciting. Thinking lots of   thoughts for you. Funny what you said about your acupuncturist, I haven't gone round feeling negative at all, I have tried to keep positive thoughts flowing. Although I'm feeling rough today so some good advice just when I needed reminding 

Pam – quite warm!!   Sorry to hear about your tooth – I hate dentists too. Dread going. Hope it fixes soon! I too wish you could tell those buyers to b*gger right off! Any news? Have you started sniffing? 

Zuri – how did I miss the ** hairdo? I’m going on there next for a peek! Glad you are feeling better.   Don’t beat yourself up about getting hammered on Sunday – I envy you! Lol! I went back to work yesterday (into the office I mean) and it was quite a long day. I was in desperate need of a glass of wine when I got home – managed to have one and then fell asleep on the sofa! At 9pm. Pah! I am rubbish at this drinking lark now!  

For those of you asking about the counselling, we have got a lot out of both sessions. The counsellor has been very supportive and encouraging, and picks out the good points and tells us what a lovely couple we are, etc etc!   But it’s also tough because you spend an hour talking about what happened, and what you might do next, and how you feel – so it’s an enormous amount of thinking and talking in a condensed period, iykwim. So that’s why we both feel exhausted afterwards. I would recommend it, but it’s not easy, I guess. I think it’s worth taking up everything that is offered to you though, as I didn’t know how I was going to feel in advance, and at least now I know I did my best…. 

DH and I actually talked about doing some assistance/counselling ourselves for couples starting out on ivf/tx. We’ll talk to the cons about this next month I guess. 

AFM, I am feeling rubbish today. Really tired and a bit sad. I think my hormones must be getting back to normal!!    DH has gone travelling for work now, he’ll be back tomorrow night so it’s just me and the little doggie. I have also put another 1lb on so that’s 5lbs in a month. I know it was over-indulgence, Easter, getting away, etc, but I just want to get back to being happy with my weight again. Did my wii-fit though and burned some more calories, and got all my WW stuff out again! 

Better go, gotta work from home today and not getting much done


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie from me, as I’m at work. Our internet connection went down at home on Monday night and we haven’t been able to get it sorted yet    I need to go to look at getting a new router today and hopefully that will fix the problem.

Nicksy, was it yesterday that you were having your scan?? Sorry if I have it wrong, but if not hope it all went well    Hope you had a lovely weekend.

Sue, pleased that you’re having a good holiday, take it easy though!  

Harriet, thanks for your message, I’m sniffing 12 hours apart. I inject the cat at 8am and 8pm so am sniffing at that time too! Are you going straight into stimms on Friday or do you have a scan first? I think that I’m going to have acu before and after ET, might try the person at the clinic that they talk about on the Lister thread.

Pam, wouldn’t it be lovely if you had some other buyers that just come along and put in a high offer and leave those other muckers high and dry!!!!    I’m pretty irritated on your behalf about the remark from the surveyor    do you know which one it was?? Surely your agt would have asked, I would have! I would almost be tempted to call them up and find out what basis they are using to make these claims. Are there other properties for sale on your road? Has he been inside your property before, does he know how sound the structure is etc. Oh, the cheek of the man! Not really sure if, in the long run, it will help matters though.
Sorry to hear Jaya was a bit vague, I think that it just goes to show that it is not a solid indication of how many follies you will have and that we will only know once you have started stimming. Frustrating I know, because you want to know what is going on now. Did you decide which dose of meds to go with?   

Zuri, pleased that you’re starting to feel a bit better    Sounds like a fab Sunday afternoon, sort of one I could do with! We’re out with friends on Friday night so I may have a couple of glasses of wine, what do you think, I don’t start stimming until next week? I don’t need much for me to get drunk now a days! Sounds like I must try and get on to ** to check out this new hair style then!!!

Clom, hope back-to-work isn’t too bad for you hun.    For what it’s worth I put on weight last year whilst cycling too, and I didn’t have the excuses of Easter or anything    I just hope that I manage to stay as I am this time around, can’t afford to buy any more clothes! Thanks for the info on the counseling, I do find it very interesting.

Sorry if I’ve missed anything, trying to type quickly!

Oh, hi Rex, good luck with your tx. As someone else said there’s a few of us cycling at the moment, but also a few bfp’s to keep us all inspired!


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

I missed you all but was keeping up with all your news on the iphone  

Wiggy - Hi hun, how are you doing? You are going to have to remind me when you start cycling again? I can't seem to keep up with people at the moment   I wish it was my scan yesterday! Nope I have got to wait until the 11th May unfortunately. 

Clom - I went for counselling when I was originally going to do egg sharing last year. I found it really good as did DH (even though he normally thinks stuff like that is a load of rubbish!) They really do get you to open up and talk about yourselves. I was in tears at mine and felt a right fool.  Hope you are doing ok!  

Zuri - I really love your hair! I know I have only seen pics of you on ** but I couldn't believe how different you looked - I thought it really suited you. I know what you mean about the ghd's though. I wake up every morning looking like worzel!!  

Sue - Hope you are having a lovely holiday. 

Harriet - hiya hun. Are you cycling the same time as Wiggy hun? Have you started d/r yet? Hope you are ok  

Pam - poor you - I am so sorry about the messing you are having over your house and now a broken tooth too. I hate the dentist aswell so I know how you feel. Hope everything sorts itself out for you on the house front though. Houses are a real pain in the   when you can't get rid of them. 

Rex - welcome to the thread honey. IVF does seem so overwelming but once you get going with it, it doesn't seem so bad. 

Well we had a lovely relaxing weekend. DH enjoyed his golf. I wasn't allowed the spa treatment because I needed to be at least 13 weeks pg. I did get a lovely manicure instead though. It was just lovely to be able to relax and not think about anything like housework and work work. Back to it now though   and my house is a real tip. I though my little pooch was going to have a heart attack when we picked him up this morning - he got so excited to see us. Poor little bugger - I am convinced that he thought we were leaving him in the kennels forever. 

Much love to you all

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Morning All

How are we today?

I am working at home today hoorah!


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Harriet, how are you doing hun? 

It has been very quiet on here lately. Have you been d/r for 7 days now? How are you feeling? When do your stims start? 

I was contemplating doing a ticker but don't know whether I am jumping the gun!!

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm ok bit stressed today. Had a run in with one of my friends, i won't bore you with the details but its basically to do with the fact that they all think i'm being weird lately. Some of the know about ivf some don't  . I also went to pick up my gonal-f and instead of a nice easy pen they have given me the bloody vials you mix yourself   . Apart from that all good, I start stimming (hopefully) on Friday.

I would start a ticker after the first scan but then i am superstitious, I don't even get my drugs out until the day i need them!


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry that you've had a run in with one of your friends. It's very difficult - the pressure is unbelievable when doing IVF, it really is an emotional rollercoaster that people don't understand until they have been through it. I hope you manage to get it sorted out.  I am going to DH's great niece's birthday party on Saturday. Its hard to believe that we went to it last year and I had just found out that I had a negative on my IUI. It makes it all a little bit easier to stomach this time around. 

I can't believe that your stimming has come around so quickly! I don't really understand the gonal f pens as we had menopur and that was a bloody pain in the bum mixing all the vials up and making sure that you are drawing everything up. I suppose you get used to it after a few days. I have got everything crossed for you honey for this time.    I want all my old IUI mates to get their BFP's really soon 

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sorry for the radio silence, I have been told by our broadband people that when I get in later I will have the connection back. I didn't want to take them at their word so I thought I better quickly post before I finish work!!

Harriet, I'm sorry that you had a run in with your friend, it's so difficult isn't it, although they may know and try to understand, unless they've been through it they can't fully realise how we feel and what we go through. I hope that things settle soon    Hmmm, hadn't heard of gonal to be mixed, have to say don't like the sound of that! When I went to collect my gonal the other day they were 4 short and I have to get them at the end of the week - maybe there is a shortage at the moment   

Hi Nicksy, I'm a little superstitious too so not sure if I would do a ticker I would be too frightened in case I jinxed anything. Of course I don't want to put you off, oh goodness I think I'm digging myself a hole here    

Hey Pam, how's that tooth?? I hate the dentist, in fact they have VERY NERVOUS written in bold and highlighted across the top of my notes, I usually end up   and that's just for a scale and polish!! Are you going straight into stimming on Sat??

Hi Zuri hun, what you up to??

And Twinks, Clom, Rex, Sue and everyone else, hopefully I can catch up later from home   

I'm not sure if it's the d/ring drugs, but after a really stressful afternoon in the a very unhelpful IT shop and on the phone to telecom engineers I actually started     how much of a wuss am I


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Haha Wiggy   Don't worry about digging a hole - I have lready decided it is too early. I am going to wait until after my scan. Although if that goes to plan - Please God   I will probably then want to wait until my next scan!!

What a bugger about your broadband - thanks for going undercover to post at work


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi girls 
It is a bit quiet on here at the mo. 

Nicksy, hope you're doing ok. Any ms yet? Has it sunk it yet?

Harriet, sorry about your friends' reaction.  Good luck with the stimming this week!! 

Wiggy, sorry you are feeling  Hope you get your network sorted soon. Are you starting stimming this weekend too?

How's everyone else?

AFM, I am hormonal monster. I had a huge tantrum tonight and dh has gone out without me. All because I really mucked up a booking in work and am now double-booked for a conference and a weekend away with my best mate the same blooming weekend. GRRR. DH didn't help by saying that it was probably the ivf drugs that affected me so I didn't realise the dates overlapped... and that just made me  because I HATE how ivf *infects * everything in your life sometimes.... so I slammed round the house and generally stomped about. I am a hot-and-cold type of person - so I've blown cold as quickly as I was hot, but dh decided he didn't want to chance it so he's decided to go it alone to our friends...  I just texted him to say I've sat on the naughty step for 35 mins (one for each year of my life) and my bottom is now sore so can I get off... luckily he laughed, so I guess all is forgiven. I am just feeling moody and cranky and PMT-ish I suppose. Stooopid hormones. I guess it's good, cos it shows they're getting back to normal, but it's doing my head in at the same time. I'm worse now than I was on ivf!!!   

So that's my rant... anyone else feel like sharing?


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Ah Clom, sorry to hear your feeling like this    It can get so rubbish can't it   

I've had to try and keep my feelings in check the last couple of days, I can be in a perfectly good mood one minute and then DH does something, very minor, and I can feel myself getting cross and generally p'd off with him    Thing is with my DH is that he doesn't recognise the early signs then carrys on oblivious which ends up adding fuel to my fire. Then he stays around trying to get me out of my bad mood which by then is a fruitless exercise, if only he would go out and give me some space like your dh. Oh they mean well don't they!!

Have you managed to re-organise your double booking or should I not ask


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh wiggy, you made me laugh    Our poor dh's - they can't win, can they? Mine dug himself into more trouble by bringing the whole thing up again when I said I wanted it left...   for him...  so hence he gave up and left me in the end  

Trying to move things around ... fingers crossed! I was so looking forward to a girlie weekend away I definitely don't want to sacrifice it for ... work!!


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Your right Clom, they can't win, but they don't do too badly out of this whole tx malarky do they   

Hope you manage to get your girlie weekend away, you definitely deserve it


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Where is everyone today   have you all moved to another thread 

Sorry I have been busy for the last few days, I have been trying to take twinkles lead and get some work done but have also been so tired d/reg that keep not getting anywhere near as much done as I should 

*Zuri* you can get direct flights from Jersey to Zurich so when you go for the guiness book of records for the most that you can carry on your bicycle I will come over and judge for you and take some piccies . Still havnt been to the dentist, just living off Paracetamol and wondering how deep the whole is where the tooth broke off hoping its not storing more problems for me. The dentists here and there sound similar prices, think I pay the same for scale and polish but more for root canal  soo expensive but I cant just put it off. Its good that you are working part time and so have time for the IVF it is so difficult fitting things in around scans and appointments and then I have to go off sick to fly to London etc- oh well  Oh and I agree about snooker being such a boring boring sport  

*Harriet* I agree with your accupuncturist, I think that I do go round all day every day with negative feelings now . I was thinking the other day that not a day goes by without thinking about IF and IVF, its so horrible . I am feeling a bit better as the week has progressed and been busy at work so not thinking about things as much as possible. Have you started your stimming injections today? good luck  and I wouldnt worry about people thinking you are acting differently,   that you get a BFP and then you will be happy and back to your old normal self. I think IF changes us to be honest 

*Clomidia* OK I give up   well for tonight anyway . Hope that you are feeling a bit better, this is such an emotional and hormonal rollercoaster isnt it, one day I feel  and the next . Hope your hormones get back to normal soon . I had a bit of a tantrum today as well rrrr everything annoyed me today 

*Wiggy* How is the d/regging going? hope you feeling OK. I am so hoping that someone else comes and puts an offer in as well but so far nothing . My tooth is still broken, I am hoping that it will grow a new side   but so far nothing . Maybe once I start drinking more milk   yes stimming tommorow- feeling a bit nervous about it all cos thats where it all went tits up last time and not feeling that I could cope with that again  Oh well am trying to stay      Any news on the job front? have you applied for any of the jobs you were looking at? when do you finish at the estate agents?

*Nicksy* Glad that you had a good weekend, its a shame about not being able to have all the planned pampering, you will have to go back when you are 13 weeks . So far I have managed to avoid my little doggies going into kennels by getting my brother to dog sit but he is in Guidlford for 6 months so my dog sitter has gone and if this cycle fails I definitely need a holiday so not sure what will happen to my poor babies, cant bear the thought of leaving them in kennels 

*Sue* hope you had an amazing time- not sure when you are back but just thought I would say hi 

Well I am tired again now after that  Well we didnt hear back from the estate agent so i rang this am and said getting p***d off with these people, who gets their secretary to phone and if we loose the other house I am taking this off the market as I have had enough. Also said gonna put it on with another estate agent to generate more interest and she said that she will open view it for me next weekend so am gonna see what happens but I have had enough  DH hasnt though he is still clutching at straws and desperate so fingers crossed  

Been trying to get as much study done as possible cos me and DH have a few days off together now so dont wanna spend them studying but have a masters assignment to do by next friday and 2 parts of my modern manager course to finish too by then   wish I didnt have to work full time and study full time 

Hope you are all well

Pam


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Pam: Your life totally exhausts me!! But glad that you have got some of your assignments done. Try not to worry about the stimming, I'm sure it will be better this time, you are on a different protocol and you are eating! I will get praying for some lovely juicy follies for you. When is your next scan? Can't believe those people are still messing you around - so annoying. Why is it you want to move? Could you maybe put it off until the housing market improves?

Clomidia: Sorry you have been a moody cow   but I know how you feel. Since i've been down regging I have picked fights with 4 people and even walked out on the NHS consultant yesterday. I think I have blown my chances with the free IVF!

Nicksy: How are you doing? Only 10 more days until your scan!

Sue: I'm wondering if you are back from your hols yet and whether you had a nice time

Wiggs: How are you hun? Enjoying the DR?  

Zuri / Twinkle; You both ok?

Well I had my scan today, all was well with the lining and they let me start stimming. The nurse was a bit of a pain though, she was in such a rush that she dropped my injection on the floor and still used it   I am now stressing about infection! Pam HELP!

I mentioned on the lister thread that I had a run in with the NHS yesterday to cut a long story short the cons told me that my u/s scan had shown a query polyp and I would have to have a hysteroscopy before going on the waiting list for IVF. I was so stressed out last night because i thought i would have to cancel my cycle but lister said there was nothing there so i'm still going ahead. It is worrying though its hard to know who to believe.

Right i'm off now, have good weekends all


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning girls

Sorry I have been a rubbish FFer lately - its odd when not doing treatment - it all seems in limbo and I am also back to enjoying life again so i suppose coming on here brings all the sh!t of IF back - but I am reading and keeping up to date I just don't feel as chatty and able to participate as much

Anyway hope you are all doing well, sounds like Wiggs, Pam and Harriet it's all becoming systems go for you 3, wishing you all sooooooo much luck and hope you'll be joining Twinks, Sue and Nicks soon, me and Clom will hopefully be there by Autumn 

*Pam* who flies from Jersey to Zurich? might have a look at flights and see how much they are - would love a trip back xx sorry all the sh!t is still going on with your house sale! what a nightmare it all is! IF is bad enough and stressful but they say buying and selling a house is one of the most stressful things in life so poor you - you have double the stress xx

*Harriet* sorry the NHS hospital were a load of crap!!  I'm sure the injection would have been ok I think she wouldn't have used it if it was - well i hope she wouldn't! Sorry about the run in with your friend Harriet, all my friends think I am a bit weird too! wonder if they were in our shoes if they would act a bit weird!!   one friend rang me the other day and I had not heard from her for about 6 months and she actually said she felt really guilty calling me after just having her second baby! sort of nice that she's aware but makes me feel like a f'ing freak that she can't call!  

*Sue* - where are you? are you still away on your jollys?

*Twinks* have you told the family yet? x

*Nicks* how are you? glad you had a nice time away sorry you couldn't get pampered but you have the perfect reason 
*
Wiggs,* my lovely friend Wiggs how are you? how's the down regging going? hope you're managing to stay sane  xxxx

*Clom* my lovely how are you doing? me and you are in the same limbo land aren't we - its a funny empty feeling but its also quite liberating I really am feeling back to myself enjoying life again being sociable again and able to speak to all my 'normal' friends again! its made me realise how sh!tty it all was during the IVF cycles although at the time i thought it was all OK and I was handling it all OK

I hope your hormones have calmed down now clom and the naughty step did its trick for those 21 minutes 

Well its our 5th anniversary today and I have been told we are going out at 6.30, no idea what he has planned but i know it's a meal - we've not been out for a meal together for 8 months + so am looking forward to it - he did say Clom that the ******** status made him realise he had to plan something  but he didn't get me a card   and then took the mick out of my card to him as I am not very good at expressing myself in words! I am the bloke of our relationship! when he writes me cards he expresses soooooo much - I am a bit rubbish but at least he got a bloomin card eh!! hehe

Well I have just washed my hair for the first time since the hairdressers on Tuesday and I just hope I can make my unruly hair look like it did after the hair chop! a bit nervous that I am going to be going out tonight looking like an idiot with a sticky up fringe! 

Right hope you all have a lovely weekend and bank holiday (ours was yesterday)

xxx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello to all

Its been very quiet on here the last few days, hope your all enjoying the bank holiday weekend

Zuri -No we have not told parents still DH wants to tell them all together and its proving not easy to get them free on the same night, still nobody knows, its lovely having our little secret

Twinkle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Pam - hope you got your tooth sorted. If I was you I would tell your Estate Agent to forget ahout those *bleep* timewasters. They are causing you more stress than they are worth. Hope you get the assignment done in time.

Zuri - hope you are feeling better. Congrats on your anniversary. Hope you had a nice time.

Clomi - glad you got on well with the councelling, we found it really helpful. Hope you are feeling better, and good luck with the weight loss.

I am usually the type that has to have a good tantrum and then I calm down. DH knows the signs and keeps clear! When I have a go at him, he just says "I love you too" and that usually brings me down a few degrees! I was reading one of those pregnancy books and remarked to DH that I was reasonably calm and unhormonal, that came back to haunt me 3 hours later when I told him to run over the guy directing the cars off the ferry if he didn't let us off *NOW*!!

Nicksy - glad you had a lovely weekend away.

Harriet - I hope you get things sorted out with your friends. I had a few people thought I was weird when I was undergoing treatment, I just kept my head down and kept a low profile!

Wiggy - hope you are feeling better.

Sorry - no news from me. We got in at 6am and I really should be sleeping! I will update everyone when my brain is functioning more!

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all,

*Sue,* great to hear from you, hope you had a lovely holiday. Enjoy your sleep  

*Zuri,*   don't keep us in suspense, where did you dh take you Me and my DH are the opposite way around, my dh will usually get me a card but he often feels that the printed words inside are enough, whereas I like some written words.

I know what you mean, when you're between tx and everyone on here is talking about their tx you feel in limbo. I think that it's great that you are feeling 'normal' again and enjoying yourselves, that is how I've been feeling for the last month. Definitely puts you in a good place, emotionally, for when you do start tx again. We do come out of the bfn misery in the end and I'm pleased that you that you're doing just that. If being on ff makes you feel a bit down or miserable then I quite understand you staying away for a while, but if it's because you're not doing tx at the moment please don't feel like you have to lay low, you know we (esp me) love to hear from you and your latest adventures on your bike  

How did you get on with your hair yesterday?? Your photo on ** looked gorgeous, I'd love to have my hair like that!! My hair is neither wavy or straight, it's what my hairdresser calls bendy   Basically means that however I want my hair to look a lot of effort is required  Why or why can't I have the sort of hair that looks great when you get out of bed each morning  

*Harriet* and *Pam,* how are you both getting on with your stimms? Pam, hope you managed to do your injection last night without arousing suspicion of anyone else in the restaurant   How have you been feeling whilst d/ring? I've been quite irritable and tense the last few days but this has coincided with a teeny weeny little hang over yesterday and a sort-of AF arriving so maybe it's all linked?? I was expecting just a little break through spots but it's been heavier than I expected / remembered.
Are either of you doing the milk, protein, pineapple juice things this time?? Whats the other thing, oh, hot water bottle isn't it?

*Pam*  hope you had a few interested parties from your open day. Are you only with one agent now then?? They seem to have had it for sale for a long time. Would you go multi agency, though I presume it's more expensive, or would you go for a sole agency with another agent? Is there any negotiation on rates with the agents, some do here.

*Harriet,*  did you make up with your friend or are you going to lay low for a bit?? Whatever you do, don't feel bad about it, you're going through a lot and they couldn't possibly understand how you are feeling especially as we tend to change on a daily basis   I'm staying away from a friend of mine at the moment she only has to say one word for her to annoy me, her being pg with no. 2 probably has something to do with it   I've also been speaking my mind at work, but as I'm leaving on Friday I figure I have nothing to lose, poor things, there's me and 3 guys and they're all feeling the brunt of my hormones at the moment  

*Nicksy, * hope you had a good weekend anyway, despite not being able to enjoy all of the planned pampering. Did your DH enjoy it?? Hope you're little doggy Smudge has recovered from his weekend away too! Have you got plans for the Bank Holiday??

*Clom,* hope you've managed to stay away from the naughty step for the rest of the weekend   And that you've managed to re-organise and still go on your girly weekend away. How's your DH is understanding of everything??

*Twinks* I can't believe you haven't told anyone, yet I agree what a lovely secret for the two of you to have. I read on your ** status that you're along this weekend   hope you've managed to get out and do something  

We went out with some friends on friday night, they don't have children and I don't think that they want any so it was really nice chatting and not having any children or talk, or similarly feeling that the subject of families was being avoided, it just wasn't an issue. So that was great, I had 3 glasses of wine and work in the night with a massive hot flush and banging head ache. The hot flush passed but the head ache stayed around for most of the day and I grew more and more irritable.   Last night I just didn't know what to do with myself, I didn't want to stay in but didn't want to go out   
Tomorrow we've got our local horse racing event and my dh's work is sponsoring a couple of races so we are there for lunch beforehand entertaining some of his client's. Thing is I just had a look at the guest list yesterday and one person on it called up my work on friday really annoyed with my boss, thankfully he's on a different table to me but hopefully he won't reaslise where I work, someone's bound to ask. Last day at work on Friday - yay - still haven't heard back from that job yet, I called last week and they said that there was a lot of applicants and that they would let me know. Maybe no news is good news  

Have a lovely Sunday everyone


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Morning Girls

Wiggy: Lovely to hear from you. I know what you mean about the dr making you irritable. I was exactly the same and even had a right old go at the NHS cons - I don't think I'll be hearing from them again  . I'm not doing too bad with the stimms except the GP messed up and prescribed the wrong gonal which instead of a pen is a mix your own, it seems more fiddly than the menopur. Last night DH did our first jab and I have a massive bruise, not a great start! I'm also doing the hot water and having a daily protein shake to keep my protein intake up. I'm not bothering with the nuts or pineapple juice. Have been having a few ovary twinges so I hope this is a good sign (after the AMH result I am terrified!). Glad you had a lovely night out the other night even if you did end up with a nasty hangover! I went out last night too, had a lovely meal and lovely creme brulee hmmmm. When do you start stimms?

Sue: Glad you had a nice holiday and that you have started reading a pg book, that is very exciting!

Zuri: I hope you had a lovely anniversary, it'll be 4 years for us this year. Looking forward to hearing what you did

Pam; How are you? Still busy with your coursework? I guess you have started your stimms now too, hope you're getting on ok

Twinkle: Its lovely that your pg is still yours and DH's little secret.

Clom: Hiya

Nicksy: Hope you are ok too

Right today we are off to buy a matress for our new bed then off out to lunch with our annoying friends. Have to go really to keep up the pretence that I am "normal" - wish me luck


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning Wiggs

Well had a night of 2 halves - went out had a drink before hand (vodka and redbull for me to wake me up!!) hehe then went on to the restaurant, never been to it before and it was beautiful my ideal restaurant small rustic Mediterranean with a very small eclectic menu - basically 3 meat dishes and 4 fish dishes - love places like that and the food was divine! i wore a new white top though and went to cut into a small roasted cherry tomato and it spurted tomato ALL over me!! so had to make a mad dash to the ladies to attempt to get the tomato out!! so the meal was lovely food amazing and we were chatting loads and was all relaxed, then went onto a swanky bar after and had several Mojitos!! got a bit merry (cheap date these days since IF - can;t drink as much as i used to) i used to be able to drink 15 vodkas and coke and still be standing

So we headed home around midnight and arrived home, we started chatting about when we have kids and how we'll bring them up - when we are both merry we get a bit argumentative and we started arguing loads and then i ended up storming off to bed, he's still asleep so no idea how today is gonna be! so annoyed that we started bloody arguing over kids that we can't even bloody have!   

so am a bit annoyed

Oh and wiggs he finally got me a card and put me to shame! i daren't even read the contents of it to you all as I think you'll need some sick buckets hehe he is so soppy and romantic but we always end up bloody rowing these days

Glad you had a nice night out with non kiddy couple, we have some friends who don;t have kids and it's so refreshing to go out with them and not hear all about kiddywinks

enjoy the horse racing later

Hi Harriet just saw your post - hope you survive the annoying friends lunch  is this the one who said you have been acting weird? 

x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning Girlies,

well how is everyone today?

*Zuri* I know its not funny, but its the sort of thing I would do end up in an argument with DH about something that isnt an issue even yet, blame the hormones and drink . If I was you I would just pretend it never happened, you were both drunk just act like you cant remember and go and give him a cuddle in bed  the restaurant sounds lovely- and the tomatoe, well I do that every single time I go out and DH rolls his eyes and asks if I need a bib  he is totally used to it, I tell him if he had big boobs he would have the same problem as they get in the way between my mouth and table  do you have anything nice planned for tonight?

*Harriet* hope you manage to have a good time out with your annoying friend  it i so difficult at the moment being in treatment I wouldnt worry about what they think, your true friends will understand how you are feeling and why you are not yourself at the moment 

*Wiggs* Last week the day before AF I was also feeling  and  and was being so argumentative with DH i knew I was but just couldnt help it  but feel better now. I had a glass of wine last night, figured it was before my stimming injection so one glass wouldnt hurt. We went out with SIL and BIL and had a really good time, SIL doesnt have kids (BIL does from previous marrige but grown up) and me and SIL talked really honestly about how we feel cos she always wanted them too. After the meal we went back to their for a coffee and I mixed my drugs there. It was lovely really not worrying about it.

Re the estate agent, I am on with 3 agents but only one is doing anything  the other is working alone and broken her wrist but she has the house we want so got to keep her happy and the other, one of the biggest estate agents in the Island has shown no interest in the property since putting it on their books . Oh well we will see .

*Sue* Glad that you had a good week and managed to get home without murdering the ferry man  

Well off to finish some work, I am determined NOT to spend all of my week off studying but still have another lot to do yet  I hate it when you have a week off and nothing nice to show from it  . Not sure what I am doing re the pineapple, nuts etc .. had my first injection last night so just started. I had stomach cramp yesterday before I started and still have some so not sure if it is good twinges or just a continuation. I need to get some protein shakes and will try and do the hot water bottle but i dont have any nuts or pineapple juice and not sure how much 60g protein is even   I am so organised 

Pam


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

OK one hot water bottle now burning my stomach   and 17g protein eaten in the form of 1 tin of tuna, I cant eat 3 tins of tuna today    oh and I still have stomach ache but think it might me wind and not ovaries working   but I have had a chat to them about growing little buds and no repeats of the last cycle


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

beware of the hot water bottle Pam! i still have the scars


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Zuri*- did you make up with your husband? Last time I was stimming I burnt my stomach and had massive red patches all week, i was worried that i had cooked my eggs   I dont learn though 

*Twinkle* I cannot believe that you havnt told people yet, I would not be able to keep my big trap shut that long and would have told everyone


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pam thats funny I thought it was just me that was an idiot, but mine wsa a nasty burn took 6 weeks for it to heal, i did have an excuse though - after my laparotomy op in Nov i lost the feeling in my tummy, still don;t have it back now - so when i had the hot water bottle  on tummy i didn't realise how hot it was, i didn't even feel any pain from the very deep nasty burn! my tummy all blistered - quite nasty and very embarrassing trying to explain it away to my doc!


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi pam and zuri i know what u mean about hot water bottles i once burnt my arm on one as i fell asleep whilst holdin it at night, pam my sister knows and a couple of very close friends but its been so long in happening we want to enjoy it together before the parents try to take over    speak to you all soon Twinkle ps sorry if this is off internet on phone x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Where is everyone 

*Zuri* are you calling me an idiot?   at least you have the excuse of not being able to feel yourself burning  

*Twinkle* I guess I can understand keeping it to yourself but I know I would never ever be able to do it, my mum is aware of every injection I take so dont think I would ever get away with it  I think she is as desperate for me to have a baby as I am bless her 

*Wiggy* are you starting stimming today? good luck you are on gonal arnt you so not lots of mixing required?

*Harriet* how are you feeling? I have been feeling tired all the time and every now and then imagine pain but think it is psychological more than anything  not much going on really I dont feel .

*Nicksy* how are you feeling? any more relaxed about things?

*Sue* hope you have settled in at home, is it nice to be home?

*Clomidia* hi hope you are having a nice bank holiday

Well we went to the boat show today and walked round loads of million pound yachts that I have no hope of ever affording  it was amazing seeing inside the boats with 3 double bedrooms and en-suites and fully fitted kitchens and utility rooms, it was amazing- wish I could afford one   could take it off around the world. We took the dogs for a walk on the sand dunes afterwards and stopped for an ice-cream and watched people attach themselves to kites and jump off cliffs  mad . Its been a nice day, SS and SD came round for tea, I made meatballs and now might go and have a long soak in the bath 

Be back later
Pam


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

I’m having to type this into word as I am in the office today!!

Pam: Glad that you had a nice day out the other day and had a drink or two. I can’t see that it makes too much difference. We deprive ourselves of so much fun with this infertility malarkey. It sounds promising that you have had some twinges and glad that you have given your ovaries a talking too!! How are the jabs going? Is it menopur you are on? I wish I was this gonal is a pain in the bum because I have to mix it myself and it doesn’t seem to dissolve!!

Wiggy: How’s it going for you? I guess you would have started stimming by now too. 

Zuri: Such a shame that your anniversary night out ended with a row. Don’t beat yourself up too much about it though. Its inevitable when you are under so much pressure. Lucky you having Thursday and Friday off! I am always envious of Switzerland this time of year

Clomidia: Anymore hormonal tantrums? I hope not or you will be wearing the carpet out!

Twinkle: Hello

Sue: Come back and tell us how your holiday went

Nicksy: How are you hun? Only 6 days to go hoorah!!

Well I had a lovely weekend. Saturday I did some gardening and enjoyed the sun then went out for a lovely dinner. Sunday we went out for the meal with annoying friends which wasn’t too annoying and then yesterday another friend came over (who is also having baby probs) for dinner. So we spent the afternoon complaining about people with babies. Hoorah. The stimming isn’t going too badly although the mixing of the gonal is a pain in the bum. I keep spilling it everywhere and it doesn’t seem to mix. I am also worried that nothing is happening because I’ve not had much discomfort at all, just slight twinging in the ovary area. Last time I was in pain after a couple of days! Oh well I guess I will find out on Thursday. It doesn’t help having the crappy AMH hanging over my head.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning girlies

It's very quiet on here lately, Nicks and Sue where are you? please come back just because you are preggers we wont disown you  

*Harriet*, what a pain that your Gonal needs to be mixed and not in the handy little pens, is it cheaper though? I always think Gonal is so expensive because of the fancy pens - I had Gonal and Menopur on last cycle so still had to do the mixing - hope the stimming is going well though, when is your first scan? Glad your meal out with the annoying friend went well and even better you could have a good ole moan with the friend going through the same
*
Pam* - how you getting on with your stimming and when is your first scan? do you have to go to the Lister for the scan or can you get it done in Jersey? hope you have lots of follies showing. Sorry wasn't really calling you an idiot, just elated to know i wasn't the only silly one  Pam those boats sound amazing!

*Wiggs* you are very quiet lately are you Ok? where are you at with treatment? stimming soon? xx

*Twinkle* - you are doing so well not telling your family, i'd struggle to keep it from my mum in fact i think she'd be the first to know before my husband if he wasn't here when i got the result

*Clom *where are you? hop you are OK? are you feeling similar to me? in IF limbo 

*Nicks* how's it all going? you've been very quiet hope all is OKxx

*Sue *hope you had a nice holiday - where did you go?

Well all OK here, me and hubby OK, it was just a silly drunken row it was pretty much forgotten about and not been discussed since!  it got me out of my wifely duties though so all wasn't bad  and now I have the AF from hell so getting out of wifely duties even more  glad that AF arrived pretty much on the dot which is good news, wondered if the back to back cycles and drugs may have caused problems but it seems nothing ever budges my periods, 28 days every month! but it is heavy and painful though so think the drugs have had a bit of an effect

Hope you all had a nice bank hol yesterday, it rained here all day so was glad that ours was on Friday instead 

Really struggling to get motivated at the moment as usual! just wasting days doing nothing! feel annoyed that when i haven;t got any work on i should make the most of my days but i just spend all day in the apartment fannying around - really annoying myself! good news is though we popped over the road last night to look at a gym and we are going to join - my health insurance will pay half the annual fee as well which is a bonus! so going for a tester day next week then hopefully we'll join and it will give me some motivation to do something get fit and lose weight (well that's the plan!) i bet in 3 months i have stopped going 

Right that's it from me, nothing much exciting to report

Lots of love to you all

x


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hiya girles, 

Hope you are all ok!

Zuri - I am here hun! Thanks for not disowning me too   Sorry about your row with your DH - I had massive one with mine last night over something so pathetic it's laughable. Anyway I ended up storming off to bed and he slept in the other room. He was still in a mood this morning but sent me a text on his way to work asking if I was his friend. I saw on ** that you slept through an earthquake - what the hell happened there??  

Harriet - Hiya hun, sorry that the gonal is being a pain in the bum for you! Glad that you had a lovely weekend - was the weather nice down in London? 

Pam - Hey sweetie - ooohh, the boat show sounds amazing - I must remember to pop to the next one and buy my lovely yacht   Hope the stimming is going ok for you  

Wiggy - Hi hun, you are stimming too right? wow 3 ladies all going together. Is it this Friday that you are finishing work? Smudge was ok after his kennel trauma   He was really well behaved for about 1/2 a day but is now back to his naughty best (head in bin, chewing the post etc etc). 

Clom - Hi hun, how are you? 

Sue - hey hun, did you have a lovely holiday - how are you feeling? 

Twinks - I can't believe that you haven't told loads of people too. Although there was no way round it for us as they all knew about treatment. 

Have I missed anyone  

Well, we didn't do anything this weekend really. The weather was so miserable yesterday. Another week down for me. Every night I get in bed and say Thank You to whoever for getting me through another day. I am still sacred that it is still all going to be taken away from me but I am getting slightly more positive as the time passes. I felt really sick when I got out of bed this morning and was gipping (you know like when the toothbrush catches the back of your mouth  ) for ages. That soon passed though. I am hoping that this is all good and that little bubs is getting extremely comfortable for our long journey!

Much love to you all

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Nicks what you mean "Thanks for not disowning me too  " I aint disowned anyone!! 

All sounding very real for you especially with the morning sickness!

x


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

You said in your last post that you won't disown me and Sue for being preggars. I didn't mean thanks for not disowning me too (meaning you have already disowned someone) - hope that makes sense.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

yes that makes sense Nicks I was jesting with you as it sounded like I had already disowned Sue hehe


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Zuri - sorry I thought I had upset you!

So how big was the earthquake??


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

me, upset? don;t be silly 

no idea on the earth quake didn't feel it but apparently 5 point or something on the richter scale

x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey girlies   

I'm here, had a bit of an up and down weekend, not a lot going on just feeling happy one second and then    the next - usually due to something DH has said that I've taken way out of context!!

Zuri I'm sure there's a joke in there about the earth moving for you but I'm not witty enough to know what it is    Sounds like you had a lovely start to your anniversary evening    Glad you and your dh made up, those alcohol fuelled rows always seem like a better idea at the time don't they, I know I've had a few of them myself!

Harriet I start my stims tonight. Have a big note in the kitchen just so I don't forget. Think I'm going to do mine at 8pm each night, I guess it's fine to do it the same time as d'regging?? I forgot to reduce my nasal spray to one sniff this morning so I emailed the nurses and they said it was nothing to worry about. I'm sure that I'm going to mess up and do something wrong    
How are you feeling, many twinges around the ovaries or is it too early yet?? Do you have a scan this week? That gonal sound like a right pain in the wotsit!
Your weekend sounds lovely and you survived the annoying friends - extra bonus points for that!! I'm pleased that you have a friend you can rant to without the worry of causing any offense. 

Pam I'm so impressed that you had gotten on with your studying so well and not let us or ** interrupt you    Is it this week that you are off with your DH? Hope you have a lovely time! Ditto ? to Harriet, do you have a scan this week?

Nicksy, pleased to hear that you've started with some symptoms, that must be a relief for you    Hope you and your dh are all lovey dovey when he gets in tonight   

Sue, did you ever tell us where you went on your hols?? Hope all is good with you   

And with you too Twinks, hope you're weekend was good   

Clom, hun, what are you up to, not still on that naughty step I hope   

I mentioned last week that we had a problem with our internet connection, well the very unhelpful computer shop told me I needed a new router which cost £100! It turns out the problem was with the service provider and not the router. DH has been telling me I need to take the router back to get a refund but I'm a wimp and they're so unhelpful in the shop that I was dreading it, but I just got back fro there, thankfully they gave me my money back, no questions asked. It makes me think that they knew they were trying to sell me something I didn't need but regardless I feel like I can take on the world now!!!


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I will catch up properly later I am just about to go and make tea but just wanted to ask while harriet and wiggs are on-line when your scans are? mine is thursday at 8.45   . Good luck stimming tonight wiggs, I will be back on line later if you or anyone free for a chat

Pam


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Pam

Mine is also on Thursday at 9am. I'm dreading it tbh cause I don't think much is going on at the moment  

Wiggs: Did you ever find out who our famous friend was at the lister? If so can you PM me? My curiosity has got the better of me!


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

I know Harriet, will PM you, so we are scanning 15 mins apart but I will be in Jersey, today have started panicing about it and feel   not depressed or down until today I have felt nothing really not up or down just like nothing was happening but today am just tearful on and off. Not feeling much now either just bit of AF like pains, not the kicked in the stomach pain I had in my first cycle   am peeing myself  

Pam


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oooo famous friend? tell all

Good luck all you stimming and scanning ladies

I didn't get any pains until a few days before EC so don't worry too much girls

x


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Ah thanks Zuri, I guess i am just a little freaked out because the first time it was quite painful early on. Maybe its different drugs different feelings


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all  
How's everyone? 

Twinkle, how are things? Have you managed to get your parents and inlaws together yet? I’m sure it will be a very emotional time!  

Wiggy – how are you feeling now?    Hormones still going up and down? Mine certainly are! Yes, dh is very sweet – he very kindly took himself and our little dog off for the day yesterday so I could just have a lie in and a mope around the house – I needed it. How did the horse-racing event go? I stimmed the same time as sniffing, btw, no bother.  Hope it goes well for you hun!!    And only three more days til you finish work – woohoo!!   

Harriet, I have just about managed to keep myself off the naughty step this weekend – but luckily I’ve wooden floors – lol! That’s a bit mad about your NHS cons disagreeing with the Lister? Glad you let rip though! How’s the new mattress?!   Sorry you were having lunch with difficult friends. I am definitely avoiding all my friends with kids right now, I just need some time to myself. Sorry to hear the gonal is a pain but do I remember rightly that you got your GP to prescribe it for you? So you didn’t have to pay much? Maybe that’s why you got the ‘old-fashioned’ format!   Hope the stimming is going well otherwise, and can’t wait to hear news of your scan on Thursday.  

Zuri,   I am glad you are feeling better now. Sorry you had a bit of a twisted end to your wedding anniversary, but glad you enjoyed it up til then! And I am another one who spills things on her clothes! I’m a bit of a wuss on the drinks too – had a few (small) glasses of vino the other night and was wobbly going to bed –yikes! Easy date me! Sounds like you got a lovely card – awww! No wood though eh?   Cheeky you saying you were getting out of wifely duties! I am demanding mine a lot right now – lol!!    
I think you are a bit ahead of me in the ‘feeling good’ states though chick, you were right, it takes a while to kick in and now I’m really feeling it. I’m in limbo alright, but in a different way, because unfortunately – unlike you – there is a stoopid glimmer of hope every month and I can’t believe I am going back to that way of thinking again.      I am counting the days til our cons meeting though. 

Pam, how’s the tooth? Did you get your assignment done in time? Good luck for Thursday pet, I will be keeping everything crossed it is third time lucky for you!    It seems to have come round so fast though – do you have a possible EC date yet? Or are you taking it one step at a time (very wise if so!) Any news on the house? 

Nicksy, glad you’re doing ok and that your little furry friend is back to himself! Did you miss him terribly? We are leaving our little dog in kennels for the first time in June – I am wondering how he is going to get on? He is such a sulker when we’re not around I suspect he won’t eat for the whole week! Although he was in kennels before, as he’s a rescue, this is the first time we’re leaving him in one – I just hope he doesn’t think we’ve abandoned him. Oh and he eats the post too! Well, he pulls it from the door and leaves teeth marks on everything!  He’s curled up in a ball in his basket next to me now (unbeknownst to him we are going to the vets tomorrow! )

Sue, tell all about your hols? Hope you had a great time! I can’t believe you are 10 weeks gone already – that has just flown by!  

Well the good news is that the girls weekend away is back on!!   Yaay! So I have a lovely month of June to look forward to now – a week away in Italy, then a couple of days at a conference in Dublin, then the girls weekend at Champneys, then another conference in Wales.... ooooh, lots of nice food and drinkies and sightseeing! Oh, almost forgot – my birthday too in all of that! (and Zuri’s!) 

But the bad news is I’m finding it hard to get out of bed in the morning nowadays.   I feel so very sad when I wake up, it’s horrible. I know it’s normal and it’s part of the grieving process, but I am just so teary and sad all the time. My mind is constantly whirling: Why oh why oh why do we have to go through this? What horrible things did I do to deserve this? Is there an end to it? I know how selfish that sounds and I hate myself for thinking it. I’ve had a few tears, on and off, but I’m really just taking it a day at a time. What else can I do?    I’m also really busy in work as I’ve been asked to do extra days from now til June – so I won’t have as much time on t’internet as I’d like! Plus, it’s deadline time for coursework (as Pam and Twinkle know!) so I’ve a load of scripts to get through and mark before the end of the month! Lots of fun weekends for me then! But it’s good to keep busy and I promise I will try to post regularly, and that I am not avoiding you guys! 

I am so excited for our Three Degrees (sexy stimming ladies!) - or should that be our Three Stooges     Anyway, I am keeping everything crossed for you all.  

Sorry for the misery me post. If I’m honest, I really just want to try again, but I know I have to wait. I've waited nearly four bl00dy years now though. I'm not sure how much longer I can keep doing this... grrrr


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh Clom      I'm so sorry that you're feeling so [email protected] at the moment, I know that you know this, but it is normal what you are feeling and it will pass and you will start to feel stronger and happier. In the mean time we are here for you to listen to all your rants, afterall we've done it enough ourselves     
I'm pleased that your dh is being so supportive and understanding, it's so easy for them to under estimate what we go through and the effect that it has on us. Give yourself some time, (if you can sounds like you're quite busy at the mo), to veg out and mope if that's what you want to do. There's lots to look forward to in June, loving the Champneys weekend btw, which one are you going to?? And hopefully by then you will have started to feel a bit more like yourself again. 
I'm the same as you, each month I hope that we might have that miracle natural positive, and of course it hasn't happened, but it does for some, particularly in the months after tx (so they said on another thread.) Do you have a follow-up consultation coming up?? 

Pam my scan and bloods are on Monday, day 7 of stimms. I start my steriods the same day, quite nervous about them. With all of this talk about swine flu, doesn't seem to be the time I want to be travelling through airports with my immune system suppressed    I'll try not to watch the news, I'm sure it's being blown out of proportion.   

I asked the person who's flat in London that we stay in today if we are ok to stay there again and it's free so we are good to stay there, so that's one more thing sorted. DH has arranged a few work things to do whilst we're in London which is good as it means he won't have to take those days as holiday but I was worried I was going to be left in a hotel room by myself. I'm sure that there are loads of things I need to get arranged / sorted out but can't think what they are?? I've done the cattery .......

Have done my first stims tonight, can't believe it was last Sept since I last used those Gonal pens, seems a lot more recent until I got it out of it's box and couldn't remember what to do next   

The racing went well yesterday, we lost more money than we won but that was always expected    Two woman, maybe 5 years older than me, asked during conversation if we had children and each time I said no they didn't know what to say    I hate it when that happens, I don't mean it to be a conversation stopper but it's not the sort of thing I can lie about. I usually end up talking about my nephew and they then talk about their children and all is fine again - very annoying for me though.

Better get this lap top off my lap and get a hot water bottle on I suppose


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am having a funny day really, I feel fine and happy and everthing and keep feeling like bursting into tears over stupid things, an advert , thinking about my grandparents who died 15 years ago , the feedback about my assignment that said it needed a better structure but the content was fine , visiting MIL grave  and the dogs being so sweet  what is going on  

*Harriet* yes I am on Menopur, I have 6 vials to disolve it takes forever and I become obsessed about 0.002ml that if I was at work would not even consider but keep thinking it may make the difference to my poor response or not   feeling fairly relaxed about things until today, I have been so busy I have been trying not to think about it, but like you with the AMH cloud I have the cancelled cycle cloud that never goes away and I keep finding myself   which dont think I have done for years. Sorry mixing the gonal is such a pain, If it doesnt dissolve roll it gently between your two hands gently or just leave it with some water in for 5 mins. Good luck for thursday and scanning 

*Zuri* yes I have all my scans done in Jersey and then go to the Lister for EC (   that I make it that far), its good that you have a gym just across the road, and I cant believe your insurance will pay, that so good. Hope you have a good time. Is there any way you can get any more work or do a course or something? not nec an academic one maybe something like potttery or wine tasting or photography  (I have done all 3  ) I have decided I need to learn to ride a horse this year , over 10 years I had 5 lessons, went, was terrified and left again saying I would never go back but somehow or other I just always wanted to learn to ride so have decided.... I am going to do it this summer   oh and going to go swimming 3 times a week as well, I told DH about my plans and he just laughed  

*Nicksy* glad that you are feeling sick  it must be a reassuring sign for you, I am glad that you are feeling a bit more positive each day- oh and when you come and buy your yacht over here please can I borrow it sometimes? I am qualified I did a 4 month navigation course a few years ago so can pop across to France - it will only take 30 mins in that thing and we can have lunch   they are soooo lovely boats- I want one    

*Wiggywoo*   on starting stimming and for remembering what to do  I am sitting with a wheat bag wrapped around my stomach and have discovered a good source of protein.... Ben & Jerrys Ice-Cream   . Cant you get DH to take the router back? I probably would . I wouldnt worry about going thru airports, the risks are very low get some alcohol hand wash and just clean your hands with that alot and not touch your mouth and you will be fine. Seroids dont supress your immune system much especially when you are only on them for a short time, its long term use that is more likely to cause problems, some people are on them for years and years. What dose are you on?

*Clomoidia* sorry that you are feeling so down, sometimes work manages to cause a distraction but other times it is just an added stress that you dont need . You have a lovely month ahead of you and I so hope that it provides you with some distraction and fun and gives you a break from all this c**p. When do you think you will cycle again?. It is so hard and when I had a BFN and abandoned cycle I buried the feelings and it hit me a few weeks later, but it does get better   Can you get out of doing the extra days at all? 

*Sue* where have you gone?

Well I am on holiday and spent the day in a child protection training course that I had to go to, then got home and received feedback on one of the sections of my management course saying I needed to re-structure it  it is about 60 pages now  cant wait to hand it in and have this module done. My masters research proposal has to be in on Friday and I still have not chosen a research question or even a topic  Emergency Department Nurses understanding of IVF?  somehow dont think it is really and A&E related subject and they would say no  Rrrrrrrrrrrrr I just cant decide and need to decide fast and get working on what I am going to do  . Still have not heard from the estate agent, the people have not rung her back so think they have just messed us around for 3 weeks

Oh well, another fun day of study tommorow   the joys of holidays, only 18 months to go and no more study   if only I could quit work too  

Well better go and get some more protein (AKA Ice-cream  ) Zita said to have protein- I am being good  

Pam


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I had 3 PMS telling me about the famous Lister girls - thanks girls 

*Pam* queen of courses  yes a course would be a good idea but a) have to find an English language one and b) they cost! really i should be sending the money and time on learning German but I'm a fat arsed lazy cow and i do sod all! even if there were free English courses i'd find an excuse not to go!

Sorry your assignment didn;t get a better result - I would never be able to do an assignment - its impressive you doing all this and treatment too! I am thicko! 

*Wiggy* great news on the stimming, can't believe its come round so quick! how long to do have to go over to London for? great you can get to stay in a flat and not a hotel. The earth moving jokes weer already made on ** 

*Clom* - so sorry you are feeling down, I know exactly how you feel and it really does hit a few weeks after, I am largely feeling a lot better now but i have down days and toady was one of them but it does take time - I hope you feel better soon and sounds like you have lots of things planned - i forgot we were both Gemini babes  nope got no wood just a card and a meal but it was a lovely meal (ignoring the silly argument now  ) and oh how my husband wishes i would demand wifely duties, my libido has disappeared along with my left tube!!

Regarding the glimmer of hope Clom - my first AF since my BFN turned up yesterday and guess what!! I was disappointed, they remove a tube and tell me the other is mangled and redundant and I still hope beyond hope for a miracle happening so you are not crazy - but I clearly am    

*Harriet* try not to worry but I know its hard not to xxx

[fly]*SUE!!! Where are you?*[/fly]

xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Zuri* far from being a queen, I was a reluctant peasant and had no choice, they were written into my job desciption 2 years ago so I wanted to get them all done ASAP before babies seeing as I knew doing a masters, a management degree, a child protection training course, a teaching qualification, an emergency nurse practitioner course and having a new baby wouldnt be a good combo. Little did I know that all the places would come up at once and I would be having 3 rounds of IVF and doing them all this year as well as an advanced life support course and paediatric course   2 years ago I was sat on my fat **** with not a care in the world which is when I did pottery, wine tasting, cooking, photography and navigation courses   they were far more fun 

Maybe no courses then   get a German book and use google translate


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pam are you a nurse? I am confused as to what you do and all these courses you are doing, master, business, child protection, are you going to be a jack of all trades all singing all dancing nurse or something with every skill in the world? sounds like you have taken a hell of a lot on and kudos to you! x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Zuri* I am a Sister in A&E so when I got the job almost 3 years ago I was told I needed a management qualification, and it took this long for the place to come up, I help teach child protection but have to do a formal NSPCC qualification in June to enable me to go solo (although I dont wanna go solo) and the masters... well that is required if I ever wanna progress so I applied for it before my interview 3 years ago so that I could say I was doing it and look good on the CV, little did I know 3 years later..............   
Oh well, need to do some work today cos if I get cancelled again tommorow I will be  all day and get nothing done and my work is due in on Friday ... seeya later x


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Girls
Just logging on quickly to say hello and that I'm thinking about you all. I've had another busy day at work today which I guess is good as i'm not focusing on my ovaries all day!

Pam: Good luck for tomorrow, I hope we both have a bumper crop of eggies growing - thanks for the tip about the gonal.


I won't be able to post straight after my scan tomorrow so don't worry (Pam). I will try and catch up at some point!

On Friday I am working from home so there will be more scope for posting


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

just a quick good luck to Harriet for her scan tomorrow and Pam is yours tomorrow too? and Wiggy? i get confused xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

hi girls, quick message from me just to say good luck and thinking of you to pam and harrier tomorrow fx my scan is on Monday. Just going to watch siralan now, night all x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Good luck Pam!! xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Wiggy, Harriet and Zuri, I am pooing myself tonight- dont think I will be able to sleep tonight plus I have been in SOoooooo much pain today am worried something is up  all will be revealed at 08.30    

*Harriet*          dont keep us waiting too long  

Pam


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oooo Pain = lots of follies


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning Girls,

Well I just got back from my scan, I so hoped that the last abandoned cycle was a blip related to my diet seeing as my bloods are normal, but no another poor response from me even though I have been in pain all week- the consultant said prob cos I am constipated     well Rt ovary has 2 follies 14mm and 15mm and a 5mm one and left has 9mm, 4mm and 5mm so he thinks maybe only 2 follies again but possibly 3  . They have faxed the Lister so will wait for them to ring later.

Do I continue??

They said last time it prob a one off so cancel but if not a one off and its never going to get any better do I continue, we need SSR so another 3 grand this time and I can only afford another 2 goes at IVF I think so continue with this or abandon and take the summer off?

Harriet hope that you are having better luck than me

Got to start and finish a research proposal now today as it has to be submitted by 5pm tommorow and still have not chosen a subject   totally distracted now too  

Pam


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pam really sorry your scan wasn't better - i saw your posts on the OR thread and the responses and I agree with them - go for it - compared to many over there you are having a response some of them would never have so go for it, remember Sue didn't have a great response either and she only had one embie and look at her now

I know it's tough and you are probably gutted now but also remember you could get more, at my first scan i had 4 or 5 follicles showing, don't know the sizes as wasn't told but then by the last scan i had more - hang in there

x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks Zuri,  I think the problem is the 2 runaways, if it wasnt for them i would have 6 follies but they are too big and the others too small


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Clomidia how do you work in research     bloody positivist, naturalistic and critical theory paradigms are driving me mad     I have no idea which is which or which research approach goes with which    I have only just chosen a subject    think I will be driven crazy this year


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Pam, I have just popped on to say I am sorry about your response but that you should absolutely go for it. Zuri is right, look at our Sue and her success! Also they thought I was responding perfectly but it turned out all my eggs were crap and they only got one to fertilise and look what happened to that one  

Hi Zuri - how are you hun. 

I have been lying on the settee all morning - feel absolutely crap. The thing is I wished for it so I can't tell it to go away now  

xxx

PS - Who's the famous Lister Lady?


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi- me again

Jaya just rang back, she thinks my 2 run aways have run too far away and that I may ovulate before the next scan as I am on such a low dose supression. She wanted me scanned on Saturday but they cant do it here so she ummed and ahhed about me flying to London for a scan in case I have ovulated by Monday. Then she said scan on Monday then if cant do Saturday and see where we are from there but thinks there will only be 2. She has reduced my Menopur from 450 to 300 regardless of when I scan  

Any thoughts? feeling so     now I hoped that she would say there is time for the others to catch up  

Pam


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Pam,

Sorry that things haven't gone as well today as hoped and that you're feeling     

How would you feel about going for EC with the two if they are still going well on Monday? If this cycle and the last one are any indication, it may be that you might not get a big response, and if that is the case then it may well be worth going for it with these two. Of course, I'm sure there are other things to consider and I know that your DH has to have SSR so naturally you want to make sure that this is the right cycle for you.
Did Jaya give you any indication as to whether this is the sort of response that you can expect now or if she would change things differently on another cycle. You need to make sure that you are as fully informed as possible before making any decisions.

Nicksy, great to hear from you hun and although I don't like to think of you feeling awful I'm pleased that you have lots of pg symtons if you catch my drift  

Hey everyone else    Feeling shattered, I've done loads of housework this afternoon and my cousin and aunty will be here in 10 mins as we're going for a run together    I really don't feel up for it, at least I can have an evening on the sofa when I get back


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Guys

Pam: I'm so sorry you have had bad news today, I really feel for you. I agree with Wiggy's comment you really need to be fully informed before you make any descisions. I would leave the descision for now and see what Monday brings. After all Jaya could be wrong about the front runners

Nicksy: Sorry but glad you are feeling poo  

Wiggy: I can't believe you are going running, the pain has really kicked in for me now so can't imagine running!

Clomidia: I hope you are ok

Kat: Thanks for the PM hun

Sue / Twinkle: Helloooooo. Sue where are you?

Well I have had a very eventful day, I thought I would have a heartattack at one point. Remember I said I needed to leave my appointment at 10am today in order to get to a meeting in London for 11? Well guess what I didn't leave until 10.35!!!! I was scanned on time by the lovely Liz and the good news is that I have 10 follies on the right and 8 on the left. My 2 largest follies like Pam are 14 and 13 mm so i guess its also possible I could lose these but the other ones seem ok so i'm keeping everything crossed. Liz also spotted the famous polyp! It seems to be shy sometimes   but 2 doctors confirmed that it was still ok to proceed. After the scan Liz promised to push me forward and get a nurse to see me but I wasn't seen until 10am!! I had also forgotten to take my nasal spray that morning and had none with me so then I had to wait for a prescription!! Another 30 mins later and 56 squid worse off I finally left in a cab!!! I ended up taking the spray 3 hrs late, do you think this matters?  

So now i've got my feet up cause i'm knackered!! I reckon EC might be earlier than next Thursday.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Great news on the follies Harriet, high FSH and low AMH pah! 

Pam so sorry i really don;t know what to say - I do think the PR girls can advise you best as they understand all this a lot more - I really hope on Monday all is still Ok with those 2 follies

Hi Nicks and Wigg x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

*Nicksy* sorry that you are feeling crap, hopefully it wont last too long when do you have a scan 

*Wiggy* thanks for the message, I was actually feeling quite positive this am cos had so much pain last night, I just cant believe every time I start to feel positive something kicks me down again . I have another scan on Monday, I think you scan then as well dont you? mine is at 9.30 Jaya wouldnt discuss canceling yet she said it seems like whatever they do I respond in the same way. She thinks I may ovulate before Monday so said lets see then if they are still there. Not sure how I will cope with being told that during my scan . Dunno what to do if there is only 2, spend 50% of my IVF fund on 2 or wait and try again, my heart says go for it my head doesnt know 

*Harriet* 18 follicles   glad that the hiding polyp isnt going to be causing you a problem. I am sure that the nasal spray being late wont make a difference 

*Zuri* thanks for the messages  how are you feeling?

well if this cycle gets cancelled I will have to leave you to it and just lurk and see how you are doing cos I dont want to pull you all down with me, I feel like I have a massive ache in my chest and am wandering around smiling while at the same time I want to scream and scream and cry and sob that its not fair ... but instead I will just smile and pretend all is well and have sat at my lap top all day trying to get my work done cos its got to be submitted tommorow - what a **** week off 

Pam


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Pam, I am so sorry you didn’t get better news today.   Are you any closer to making a decision about what to do? Is it possible to get some other professional advice? I know you have been here before, and it must be awful you poor thing, but perhaps in some strange way it might help you make a decision? What I mean is, thinking about what happened last time, do you regret having your cycle cancelled? Or do you think it was the best thing to do bearing in mind the circumstances? So, could you apply the same approach to this situation? You know, if last time you felt you wanted to keep going, but you weren’t given the chance, then maybe you should keep going this time. On the other hand, if hindsight tells you you did the right thing by cancelling and thinking about going again in the future, then perhaps that’s what you should do? 
Also, remember I only had 3-4 dominant follicles and ended up with six eggs… 

And as for research theories, they’re not my strong point I’m afraid…  

Harriet, that’s brilliant news about your scan. Good on you!!!     I wish I responded like that with my fsh!! I wouldn’t worry about the sniffer either, so long as you took it and you’re back on track now that’s the main thing. Just concentrate on growing those lovely eggies. 

Wiggy, thanks hun. I know you all understand, thank god for you guys… it’s really horrible though, isn’t it? My consultation is in two weeks time, well, actually one and a half weeks now, so not much longer to wait. Eeeek. 
Is tomorrow your last day?! Wooo hooo    We’re going to Champneys Henley I think… I haven’t even thought about what lovely pamper treats I’m going to have yet. Must sort that out!! 
P.S. Happy to keep you company in London if you get lonely chick x 

Zuri, thanks pet. Has your skin broken out like a teenager too, by any chance? My face is full of spots and pimples – yuck!! I’m sure it’s got nothing to do with all this chocolate I’m eating to make me feel better… ehem!  

Nicks, glad you are feeling poop… iykwim…  

Can someone please PM me the famous Lister names? The curiosity is killing me   

I still feel sh1t. I was in tears in work today because one of the people I work with is so so difficult. I just want to tell them all to go shove it… but I know I can’t. And I do like my job, really… (just not after ivf)

PS Pam - just saw your reply now pet. If you feel like crying, screaming or shouting, you do it hunny. It's better out than in


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi all! 

Apologies for being away (and making Zuri worry  ), I have just been feeling really tired lately. When I get home from work I just flop on the sofa or bed and sometimes I am asleep by 7! I know they say tiredness can be a side effect, but this is daft! 

DH is going to tell his mum on Sunday (against my better judgement, I say tell her at the end of November just as it is popping out!  ). He has ordered a cake from the bakers with the estimated birth date on it and will present it to her without saying anything, let her ponder it for a moment and then drop the bombshell! 

Wiggy - about those women who don't know what to say when you say that you don't have children - I think it is more about the fact that their lives revolve around their children, they don't have anything else to talk about, no other hobbies, interests, world politics etc. It isn't about you, it is about them.

Harriet - how are you getting on with the injections now? Glad you had a lovely weekend. Sending you hugs for those bad hormones that are playing havoc with you. My hols was nothing dramatic, just went over to England to spend time with family. You should have given that shop hell! Congrats on the lovely batch of follies!

Pam - I never bothered with pineapple or nuts. The only thing I did differently was have my multi-vitamin. Have you bought your lottery ticket, those boats sound very nice! Sounds like those hormones are racing around you! Don't worry, it is perfectly normal! I think it is great that you want to learn how to ride a horse. I used to go horseriding when I was younger (my aunt had a couple of horses) and loved it. Hmmmm, wonder if DH will believe me that Ben and Jerry's are a good source of protein, I suppose they have calcium in as well! I love wheat bags, I have a penguin one and a polar bear one! They lived on my stomach when I was injecting! Good luck with the study, hope you manage to get it done with as little stress as possible. Just read your scan results. It isn't over until the fat lady sings (and we have smacked her over the head, tied her up in the corner and gagged her  ), remember I only had 4 follies, 2 good eggs and only one fertilised! They gave me the option of switching to IUI but we said "no". Hang on, we are here for you whatever happens, don't even think that you will "pull you all down with me". If you are going through a rough time we will always be here to give you the hugest cyber hug ever, don't you dare hide away or bottle it up!        

Zuri - Don't worry, you aren't the first person to disown me, and you won't be the last!!!  I don't usually talk about bubs on here because I am trying to be sensitive to the feelings of others, I know there are a few that are going through a tough time. Sorry to hear that you are suffering with AF. I always put something between hot water bottle and body, just because another friend of mine had a burn. What did you think of the gym? I always stop going within the 3 months as well! I am not (usually) a fat arsed lazy cow, my problem is I have a very short enthusiasm span. I can be really hyped and into something for about a week, then I get bored and wander off! I am surprised I have stayed with DH for this long! 

Nicksy - I know exactly what you mean about being scared that it will be taken away from you. I am sending DH mental with that! We have a scan on Monday but DH is going to tell his mum on Sunday, I keep telling him it is better to wait until after the scan because you never know - see, paranoid!  I think after what we have been through it is totally natural. I am ok first thing in the morning, it is usually just before lunch and the rest of the day that I feel queezy. I think of it as if I am suffering from sickness then everything is ok!



Nicksy said:


> I have been lying on the settee all morning - feel absolutely crap. The thing is I wished for it so I can't tell it to go away now


Oh Nicksy, I am so with you on this one! 

Clomi - I was getting worried about you! Yes, the 10 weeks has flown by, but a further 200 days sounds a hell of a long time! Sounds like you are going to have a great time in June, I am jealous! My birthday is in June as well!

I know exactly what you mean about feeling angry and down and going through the "why me" stage. I don't want to talk too much about my own experiences in case it puts more thoughts in your head, but I think everyone has been through that stage, it is perfectly normal. Unfortunately life isn't fair, it would be great if it was. I know it isn't much of a consolation. There are so many people here (like yourself) that are warm, caring, wonderful people and would make fantastic parents, it just isn't fair. I just hope and pray that when you have your next cycle it will work. But remember we are always here for you whenever you need to talk - ok?

Ok - I think that is everything and everyone, apologies if it isn't!

Sue


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies - I hope you are all well  

Sorry I have not posted on here for a little while but I have been in limbo really but DH & I have been for our appointment and I have to say our consultant 'Mr M' is lovely, a little crazy but all the same lovely.  He explained that as we had been referred on the 18th March 09 via NHS it would be approx Jan-Feb 2010 that we would be looking at having our IVF.  But in the meantime he suggested that I had the AMH (anit-mullerian hormone test) to check me egg reserve - which he did there and then!  If that doesn't come back OK he said that we have a good case to bring our treatment forward, otherwise we will have to wait.  But I have to be honest we were both pretty relaxed about it all and tried to look on the positive side, I mean we go on holiday in 3 weeks then when we come back we will already have waited 4 months, plus the hospital that we went to for our IUI's said that because I was not taking any medication except for the ovritrelle trigger shot we could have a further 3 IUI's  - so who knows anything could happen!

Sue - Morning lovely, that sounds a fab idea with the cake for your MIL I am sure she will be over the moon xxx

Harriet - I hope you are OK lovely xx

Nicksy - Hope you are well and 'ickle one to' xx

And a BIG good morning to everyone Zuri, Wiggy, Pam, Clomidia and anyone who I have forgotten xxx

Lots of love

Kat xx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Morning Lovely Ladies

Kat: Glad that your NHS consult went better than mine   I have also heard cases of people getting treatment sooner than expected so fingers crossed. Not long until you holiday lucky you

Pam: I am so so so so sorry hun   I really feel for you. I would definitely wait until Monday before you make any further descisions. Also please don't feel like you will bring us all down. We are all here for you good times and bad

Sue: Lovely to hear from you again. Sorry you are feeling so tired but I hear it gets better after 12 weeks so only a couple of weeks left for you hun. Good luck for your scan on Monday and for telling the MIL on Sunday!!  

Clomidia: Sorry you have been having a rough time at work, I know how you feel. I went to an academic lab yesterday and thought of you!! Your pamper day sounds lovely. I also have loads of spots, I think it must be the drugs! I look like poo!

Zuri: You ok?

Wiggy: Did you enjoy your run?


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

OK sorry in advance for massive rant.................

OMG you dont know what I have done   

I sat with my masters assignment in front of me all day yeserday but felt so   I just could not concentrate, I had my 60 pages of management course work and the masters assignment to both do by today. I sat yesterday from 10am-3pm staring at my masters work and then as it took less brain power I swapped to my management stuff finished it and submitted it yesterday evening and thought oh good I can finish masters stuff today.

I opened the file- the same file that was open all day yesterday and across the top in Capitals and Bold it says submission date 7th May, how could I have not noticed that yesterday   . I just wrote a load of rubbish in a panic and e-mailed it and got an automated response that I had failed to submit by the closing date which is an automatic fail if not pre-arranged by my tutor and the work will not be marked

So I have just failed my masters module probably which cost me £800 and cant be repeated for another year which will mean I wont be able to start my dissertation in January

OMG OMG OMG what else can ****in go wrong this week and the Lister just rang to ask when my AF was .... and thats it    

        

Pam


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh Pam what a pain in the bum. Does your tutor know about the IVF? If not maybe tell them and they might cut you some slack.


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Harriet- I think I will send her a long sobbing e-mail   if I   enough maybe she will relent  . Are you working from home today? hope you are sitting with a hot water bottle. I am not sure what to do now that i have 2 runaways, I am worried the water bottle will encourage them to get bigger, but then if I dont use it the little ones may not get bigger   so confusing


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Just a quickie as am busy busy but Pam just write to your tutor telling her how difficult this week has been due to IVF and the drugs and that it was a genuine mistake that you got the dates wrong, i am sure they have a heart! hope so anyway xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

OK hormones under control, deep breathing going well...... time to post  

Good afternoon Everyone,

*Clomidia* I am sorry that you are having a hard time, having to go to work and act like all is well is so hard suddenly wants to start breaking again at the most inappropriate times  it is awful but it will get better. Did someone PM you the famous Lister person cos last time we all did to Zuri so this time I didnt in case we all do again, but then none of us might for the same reason . I didnt regret cancelling the last cycle as it was thought to be a total fluke, I just wish someone could tell me now if this is what it will always be like- but unfortunately they cant  I just dont know- I will have to wait and see on Monday and hope all becomes clear assuming I dont ovulate before then  

*Sue* sorry that you are feeling tired all the time, I feel tired all the time and I'm not even pregnant  think it is the hormones though during treatment. Not long until your next scan then, you me and Wiggy will all be scanning on Monday i think, although for slightly different reasons . i can understand your DH wanting to tell his mum, and he has such a well thought out plan, just a shame it wasnt after monday so you are a bit more reassured 

*Kat* It sounds like you have a few options to be going with then while you wait for your NHS cycle to come up. Do you think you will go for the 3 IUI's while you wait? thats good that they did your AMH and will move you on the waiting list if there is a problem, I find it hard being in limbo but with a plan always feel better 

*Wiggy* where have you gone? u OK? hope the stimming is going well 

*Zuri* have sent the tutor a long e-mail so hope that she takes that into account cos cant afford another £800 and want this masters done not to have to take another year, i will never finish it in that case . What have you been up to today keeping you busy busy busy? anything nice?

*Harriet* hope you are having a nice day, when is your next scan? are you Monday too?

*Twinkle* have you told anyone yet?  when is your scan?

Pam


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Pam - Oh lovely when I read about your assignment, my heart went out to you lovely.  I really do hope your tutor gives you a 2nd chance xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Just a quickie - Pam, I was going to suggest the same as Zuri - be upfront and honest with your tutor and explain the pressure you've been under with ivf. You'd be amazed how many students submit late/defer/don't submit at all! I am fairly lenient with my students - at the end of the day, we don't WANT to fail them, we want to pass them and we want them to do well, so I always try to give as much leniency as I can. If it were me, I'd extend you for a week - or minimum over the weekend - so good luck with it. 
(and no, no one's told me who the Lister person is)
I'll be back with more personals later xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Kat hun, it is great to see you posting here again!  It is great that you have found a really helpful consultant.  Sounds like you have an excellent attitude at the moment.  Where are you going on holiday?

Harriet – I hope my tiredness gets better soon.  I was really struggling at work today.  I went for a walk at lunchtime because I though it might help me stay awake!

Oh Pam, I am so sorry to hear that. Sending you lots and lots of hugs.  I hope you can talk them round and they have some sort of compassion.  

Had one of those really unproductive days today.  You know you get those days when everything goes right, everything slots into place, you can find everything on the system, and then there are other days - well I had an "other day" today!!  Hopefully Monday will be better!  

DH is sitting watching a food programme and I am STARVING!    Dinner in 30 minutes, I might eat a couple of cushions before then!  

Sue


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Well no news from the tutor or the Lister but the estate agent phoned.....

We just lost the house we were buying   , we were under offer to them and they said we were taking too long to sell ours, so they have sold it to someone else. This week just gets better and better    we have wanted that house for a year and were buying it last year but it fell thru and they took if off the market until recently. Why does bad things always come in 3's  

Pam


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Aw Pam, I am so sorry to hear that.  I hope your luck changes soon.   

Fell asleep on the sofa watching British Menu on BBC2.  DH woke me up a couple of times because he was laughing at the TV too loud, so I bit his head off!  He woke me up to go to bed, but once I was in bed I took a sip of drink, went to put the drink back on the bedside table, missed and ended up soaking the bed!!!  

Oh well, today is nearly over!  Roll on tomorrow (it can't be worse!)

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pam so sorry about your house sale falling through, can anything more happen to poor you xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Morning ladies   

I've been lurking but haven't posted as I've had loads of housework to do and once I start posting on here in the afternoons I find that I do little else   

Pam, I'm sorry to hear about all that's happened the last few days, I really feel for you I think that I would be in melt down by now. I hope that your DH is appreciating what you're going through and being strong and supportive    
As the others said, if you explain the circumstances to your tutor may be they will give you an extension. They are human after all and it could only be an inhuman to not sympathise with all that you are going through. Fingers crossed for you     
I know it's tough waiting for another scan but you are a day closer now and at least after Monday you will know what you are working with. I wish I could offer more support or some magic solution which would make those little follies catch up    but you know we are all here for you, especially when you are feeling down, that's what this site is for to support each other through the [email protected] times     As Clom said all of those pent up emotions are better out than in - a bit like wind    it will be more difficult in the long run if you hide it   
I'm not sure what to say about the house    From the third viewing on your place it seemed like your 'purchasers' were messers (I'm not sure if that's a proper word but we use it all the time at work!) I think it's best to put them out of your mind now. Your house will sell, unfortunately it's a case of waiting for the right person, but they will come along and by then who knows what other wonderful houses there will be on the market for you to look at. On the other side of the coin, it's still very early days with the house that you had under offer. As you know things change all of the time and if these new purchasers are in a chain, that may fall down, they may struggle with finance survey etc. Banks are constantly changing their minds about how much they will lend and they are also very strict when it comes to survey and title matters so there is a long way to go for these people yet.
If things do come in three's (my mum says that too) then hopefully you have got your three out of the way and can sit back and wait for some good news to come in    

Clom, pleased to read your post hun, was worried that you were a little quiet, but then I know that may seem the case with me when in fact I'm doing my best Mrs Mop impersonation     I'm sorry there were tears at work, it's so tough isn't it, sometimes you do just want to tell them where they can stick there job or whatever. Hopefully a lovely weekend is just what you need    Get looking at the web for those lovely treatments    I've looked at Champneys Forestmere a couple of times, a few people I know have been and loved it. May be next year....   With flights to Southampton added on top it can be a really expensive few days and most of my friends have children and wouldn't want to pay that much. I'm working on DH now, I think that secretly he'd enjoy it   

Sue, hooray Sue is back    Pleased to hear that you are tired and feeling generally awful     Of course I only mean this because you must have lots of pg hormones racing around your body     I too have dropped glasses of juice over the bed and carpet, however, mine are usually glasses of black currant that stain    DH actually banned me from having black currant in the house for a while because I spilled so much    Hope today is a better day for you   

Harriet, I can't believe that you had to pay that much for what is effectively one sniff - that's outrageous     Did the nurses say that you had to take it?? I missed a morning dose once and emailed them when I got to work and they said it was fine, though that was only a couple of days before EC. Wow, you're a little follie growing machine at the moment, that's a great number    You must also be relieved that they found the polp-thingy and that it's not going to cause any problems.    the NHS - again! Are you back for another scan Monday too?? I can't believe that your EC could be next week, the 2 weeks of stimming seems to go so much quicker than the 2ww!!
We went for a 30 min run which was good, but I think that I may stop for now during stimms. I know that my old acu'ist said that I need to concentrate on the blood flow to my ovaries and during exercise it would be re-directed around my body. May just go on my bike when the others are running.

Kat, pleased that your cons went well and that he is a lovely man. Great that you have a holiday to look forward to - where are you going - and that there is also the option of further IUI's in the mean time. Hoping that you won't have to need the IVF cons     

Nicksy, how are you feeling hun, are you still laid out on the sofa too? Hope you have a relaxing weekend   

Zuri, how are you doing?? How's the gym going, has your membership started yet?? I have a gym membership but tend to go once a week to a spinning class, would probably be cheaper for me to pay as non member for the individual class.    Oh well, I keep telling myself that I'm going to start swimming, I've done it in the past and I know that it works for me, in terms of keeping me a little toned. Have you and your DH got any plans for the weekend?

Well it's Liberation Day here which is a public holiday to celebrate the islands being freed of german occupation during the second world war. The air raid sirens have just gone off and I'm just waiting for the All Clear siren, otherwise we're in trouble    Oh, here it is now! No chance of a lie in this morning then! I've had a manic few days getting the house tidied up so that I can keep on top of it now and when we need to go for EC etc it will be all good and I can not worry about it during the 2ww. Must confess I've been a bit snappy with DH, problem is I expect him to be a mind reader sometimes    The other day it was because he was cuddling the cat more than me - doesn't he know I need lots of cuddling right now    Then last night, we went to the pub after work to celebrate my last day at work and he had 2 beers. I know it's not the worst crime in the world but we also had friends around which would have meant more drinking. I feel like I'm going on at him all the time at the moment but he said he'd slow down on drink and using the ipod touch on his lap in the evenings and I didn't feel that he was making much effort. Anyway he's hidden the ipod away out of sight and he's now said he'll try and cut out the alcohol all together until the tx. Part of me thinks well it is only for 10 days ish, but then we have a bbq today and I'll feel like the wicked witch of the west if everyone else is having a few drinks. He's probably had about 4 drinks this week which I know isn't bad - am I getting myself worked up over nothing??

Oh, Clom, would be great to meet up in London, and anyone else Harriet, Pam if you're there?? I know that on the Thursday morning DH is at meetings (20th May maybe?) and if EC is on the Tuesday then I think he's busy on the Wed too. I know that you've got work and things so if you can't make it don't worry.

Anyway, have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello to all. sorry ive been awol for a whiile power cable to laptop has broke, and still waiting for a new one to be delivered, just catching up using my sisters while im babysitting.

Well we told our parents on monday, managed to get them together.

Take care speak to you all soon hopefully

Twinkle


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

*Wiggy*   impressed with your post  I find if I can regular short ones stop that problem of popping on to post and 2 hours passing  its been lovely being off work this week, will be quite a shock being back this week  . It must be nice to have finished work, hope that you are feeling OK with the stimming. Last cycle I was the same with DH about drinking and got really upset as it seemed like there were lots of nights out in the week before treatment and I was so wound up anyway- this treatment I have been fine since the start, I think after meltdown of the AF scan I almost grieved for this cycle then and gave up on it so have felt hardly anything since starting this cycle, its like its all happening to someone else and I am just watching, and thankfully even with a week of DH hasnt had much to drink which is good so things have been better.

*Kathryn, Clomidia and Sue* thanks for your lovely posts yesterday when one thing after another went wrong  I have not heard from my tutor yet even though I e-mailed her at 1pm yesterday so am still   

*Zuri* Am hoping nothing else can happen to me   how was your head this am? and have you looked up Cranberry Mohitos yet or are you still arguing that they dont exist      

*Twinkle* My laptop power lead broke last week, I had to go and buy another one  £60 for a Sony one and £40 for a Universal one, so universal it is  hope that you get it sorted 

*Harriet* I was just working out if scan on Monday OK and not ovulated, and they dont cancel me and I dont ovulate on Tuesday  the earliest they can do my EC would be on Wednesday, so maybe we will both be there? Am feeling suddenly positive tonight that I am going to make it  . Did you have a scan today? mine is 9.30 on Monday 

Had a lovely day with DH and SD, tried not to even think about cycle and suceeded. It was liberation day here and so a public holiday, we had to clean the house for an open viewing  but then took the dogs for a long walk on the sand dunes and had an ice-cream, popped in to see my mum and dad and then we went and sat by the beach and had a lovely late lunch, it was lovely and sunny and just nice to get out and about and not be able to talk about IF cos SD was there

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend

Pam


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning Girls,

Well I am spending a day packed with things to do in the hope of distracting me from wondering if I have or have not ovulated today- just trying not to think of scan tommorow and whether I will have to fly over to London or not   I havnt started packing cos it feels like that will be tempting fate, if I pack it will be cancelled if I dont I will have to go straight away    Feel like I have been kicked in the stomach today, not sure if that is a good thing or not  

Anyway just popped on cos I got some good news at 11pm last night, my tutor e-mailed after my hormonal pleading   e-mail, she said she was so so sorry for what i was going for and understood totally that my head is all over the place and probably not much thought went into my work (she is right but is that her way of saying it was crap   ) and when things settle to ring her and we can go through it all together and come up with a plan for my research- it was so sweet, I have only just been assigned her as my tutor so that was my first correspondance with her she must be dreading the next, she put best best wishes so am releaved about that anyway

Anyway- had best be off shops are calling just thought I would tell you cos you were all so supportive, thanks, hope you are all having a lovely sunday


Pam


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Pam great that you have had a response from your tutor and even better that she is so understanding. That's one thing sorted then. What time is your scan tomorrow, it's early isn't it? Thinking of you, and wait to here from you, Wiggy xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Its 9.30 Wiggs       , you are in the afternoon arnt you?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Great news Pam oh and my head is even worse this morning as was drinking from 2pm till midnight yesterday! supposed to be going to another barbie today but can't do 3 days on the trot! oh and was making some nice 'proper' mojitos last night with lime mint and sugar non of this cranberry malarky 

Hi everyone sorry for short and sweet but feeling like poo!!

will be back when i am feeling more human

Good luck tomorrow Pam xx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Zuri: You are really throwing yourself into this not having treatment life style aren't you! Mojitos?  You lucky thing. I am craving alcohol at the moment

Pam: So glad that your tutor got back to you. I think this definitely counts as an exceptional circumstance. 

Wiggy: When are you planning on coming over to London then?

Clomidia / Sue / Twinkle: Helloo

Sorry for the quick post I just wanted to log on to see if Pam was ok.  I had another scan yesterday which showed 16 follies so I have lost too, but thats fine. Have to go back again on Monday at 9.15 but get this girls apparently the Lister are so busy that they are triple booking scan appts. That means I have to go tomorrow at 9.15 and just sit and wait. Anyone would think they are paying me!!! Also an advanced warning for you the Chelsea Flower show starts on 19th May and apparently there are parking restrictions in Battersea Park from this date. Check it out on the internet because I can't remember the exact restrictions

Have a good day all
H


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Harriet why not! my life has been on hold for too long  Mojitos here I come  although 2 nights on the trot drinking mojitos and various other concoctions means i am rather ill today 

That terrible about the Lister triple booking!

x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Zuri, I think that I'm feeling ill in sympathy for you, couldn't imagine drinking that much now, I'm such a light weight   

Harriet, I think that we're going to come over to London next Monday night regardless. I am expecting EC to be Tuesday or Wednesday but I guess I won't know until the end of this week. DH has meetings in London on Tues, Wed and Thurs so I might as well go over with him. In fact he might have to go to the flower show, ha ha poor thing it's not his cup of tea at all, at least it's close to the Lister!!

My scan is lunchtime tomorrow so will let you all know how I get on.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow wiggy woo woo!!     

I am a lightweight too i just wish i could remember that!! i used to be able to drink a lot more but 5 months off the booze and now i am p!ssed after 1 or 2 but i still carry on!


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Harriet_LF said:


> 16 follies so I have lost too, but thats fine.


If I loose 2 in my next scan I wont have any left


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Züri said:


> was making some nice 'proper' mojitos last night with lime mint and sugar non of this cranberry malarky


           

*Sue* you fallen asleep again


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Wiggy – I still make sure I go walking every day, I have heard that it is good for the blood circulation.  Keeps my creaky old hips from ceasing up!  Not sure I could manage a 30 minute run!  A good sign that your hormones are also racing round!  Good luck today!

Twinkle – good to see you posting, hope you get that power cable soon!

Pam – sounds like you had a great day on Saturday and managed to forget about all the sh*tty stuff for a while.  I am glad you got such a sweet message back from your tutor.  I hope you can work something out together.  I will be thinking of you today – good luck!  

Zuri – sounds like you are popular!  I hope you have a calendar to keep track of your social obligations!!!  Hope you feel better soon (I don’t usually say that when it is self-inflicted!).  I think I haven’t had a drink in about 4 or so years!

Harriet – good luck today!  We looked at going to Chelsea Flower Show until we saw the prices!

Am I right that there are 4 of us having scans today?!  That is a lot of fingers I have to cross!!!!

Yesterday I was at my m-i-l’s, and we told her.  She just kept saying “it’s such a surprise” every 5 minutes!  We gave her a cake with the estimated due date on and the date absolutely confused her!  She went through every birthdate, anniversary, death date in the family and couldn’t work it out, so DH had to tell her!  We thought she would be negative, but she wasn’t – DH said that will come!

Oh well, I will have to get out of bed, I suppose, perhaps, and go to work, if I feel like it! 

Sue


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Morning girls,

Hope you are all ok and that you all had good weekends. 

Sue - so glad that your MIL loved your news hun - do your family know yet? How are you feeling now? I can't believe that you are nearly at 12 weeks - that has gone so fast.

Zuri - Hi hun, how are you - the mojitos sound fab - believe it or not I have never had one of those! 

Harriet - your scan sounds fab - 16 follies - what a great number. I bet your tummy is tender isn't it?  

Pam - So glad that your tutor was so sympathetic with you. Sorry about your house sale falling through - you sound like you have really been through it lately hun. I am just praying that things start to improve for you lovey.  

Wiggy - all the best of luck for your scan today hun. I would love to go for a nice stroll round the Chelsea Flower Show (is that sad  ) I just need to get out and about into this lovely weather. I feel like a bit of a hermit at the moment. I think I might arrange a BBQ for a few weeks time. Watch it start bloomin raining!!  

Kat, Twinkle, Clom - how are you all?  

Well it is scan day today and to say I am nervous is an understatement. I have imagined every possible worse case scenario. DH thinks I am absolutely mental and he is probably right. 

Much love to all
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Hope that your all doing ok

I do read your news daily but your all such a good group together so i dont need to post often but just wanted to pop in and send lots of  wishes to our scanning ladies today

Will pop back later on to check how you all got along 

Love to you all

 Zuri

Em


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh Nicks I feel terrible, how could I not have remembered it was your scan today, you told me last week when it was    Lots of      for you (and everyone else scanning today) thinking of you hearing that hearbeat and seeing your little bean for the first time.    

Hi Em, hope you and your family are super well and dandy


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Arrh thanks Wiggy and don't you dare feel terrible. You are probably the best on here at remembering where everyone is up to. I on the other hand is cr4p!!  

Is it your first scan today Wiggs? If so, I hope they see lots of little follies that are looking after the eggs that will bring you your BFP   

xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Wiggy, glad you finished up work! I'm sorry you're feeling hormonal but at least you know why you're feeling that way and realise it.  I hope your bbq went well and that your dh gave you LOADS of attention over the weekend! I'll be thinking of you today.  I'm definitely up for a meet up - if the Thurs is the 21st then I have a meeting in Kings Cross from 10 until around 1/2pm that day so could meet you after that for a coffee and chat? Otherwise, I'm fairly flexible with work so PM me what dates/times suit you? Where are you roughly based? Round Chelsea way?

Pam, that's great news from your tutor! Phew!!  Once less thing to fret about now pet! I'm gutted for you about the house but will try to put my rose-tinted spectacles on for you - maybe this one just wasn't for you. And perhaps this way you might forget about houses for a while and silly buyers who waste your time (love the term messers, Wiggy, that's a real Irish expression). Pam, I know it must be heart-breaking for you but it's one less stress for you to worry about now that it's happened. Try to put it to one side for a while? Oh just saw that you had an open house day    - you don't sit back do you?  You are amazing! I hope you get some good news!

Kat, great news about your cons appointment. Hope your bloods come back ok! When will you know?

Zuri - yummy mojitos!! Woohoo!! How's the head today? I had a rotten head on Friday after way too much vino Thursday night (dh said I was a very silly drunk going to bed! Ooops  ) but have got through the rest of the weekend unscathed. I had a couple of drinks Fri/Sat night but nothing major. Dh is drinking less than me at the moment though - feel a bit guilty about that!!

Sue, good to see you back! Hope you feel better soon. 

Harriet , Wiggy , Pam , Sue , Nicksy  - *good luck to you all for your scans today!!! *

I am feeling a *teeny weeny* bit better - not so miserable in the mornings but it's still there iykwim - I managed my boxing this morning on the wii and am trying a little bit every day to get back to good habits. I had too much wine on the weekend but oh well, I can't fix everything straight away! I managed to mark 30 portfolios so I deserved a glass or two after that! (Only 23 to go&#8230; hurray!)

I also think I've got PMT and might get AF this week, feeling bloated and crampy. So that would be good news (I hope!) Hmmm&#8230;. I've really got to go do some work now, I only meant to pop on and there were pages to read! I'll be back later for all the scan news and am thinking lots of positive thoughts for all of you xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oooh Nicks sorry I forgot your scan too! is this your 6 week scan? exciting!! lots of luck!

And Sue you're having a scan too? good luck x

Wow everyone is having scans I am feeling left out! 

Feeling lousy girlies, definitely over did it all weekend, was supposed to be going to a friend BBQ yesterday and then to a gig last night, canceled both - wasted 60CHF on tickets! bugger. My 2 heavy drinking nights and lack of sleep night means i am now suffering with a headache from hell! well i migraine really! arghhh will I ever learn

Sorry for lack of personals I will be back later in the week when I am more human!

lots of love to you all
x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Zuri        

But also       
Hope you feel better soon (and no, you won't ever learn... well I know I won't!)


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh Zuri Zuri Zuri     Clom is right, we never learn do we?? It sounds as if you had enough drinks for the rest of us this weekend    Hope that headache clears up soon    Shame you didn't get to sell your tickets for the gig though    I guess that means no gym for you for now then     

Clom, yep will be in Chelsea area, Kings Road is good for me but I've got more time than you so I can meet anywhere, just give me the directions! I'll check where DH's meeting is on the Thurs.
Pleased that you're starting to feel a little better, it does take a while so don't feel too disappointed or upset with yourself if you have any down days. 
Wow, marking all of those papers    sounds as if you need the motivation of a few drinks to keep you going   
Are you an irish girlie then?

Yes Nicks, it is first stimming scan today, will be day7 of stimms tonight when I do the injection. The last time I was stimming was last Sept so I'm feeling a little nervous as it was so long ago and though I responded well then it's no indication for this time. Must think positive


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wiggs not been to the gym yet!! go for trial day next sunday and then decide whether to sign up, we have to go when there's an english speaking instructor on and he can only do sundays and couldn't have gone this sunday could I!?


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning Girlies,

I am back and have some good news, DH is sitting looking at flights and ferries as we speak but its so so windy out there and I get sea sick  and am worried the ferry will be cancelled but anyway....

Dramatic improvement on last scan, had 2 runaways last time at 15 when the others were one at 9 and at 3 less than 5

this time-

18, 17, 15, 13, 12, 12, 8, 7, 3 and another small one, I know half of them are too small but numbers wise I got 9 follicles, and 3 that should def make it with 3 that he reckons 50/50 so am soooo happy. I have been high as a kite that not going to be cancelled and will prob be flying over but just begining to realise not there yet, dont have blood results yet and there still the massive risk of early OV again so     but one hurdle crossed

Good luck Nicksy, Wiggy, Sue and Harriet on your scans  
*Zuri* hope the head is better  

Pam


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thats great great news Pam, so when do you expect to go over to London?

x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Dunno, need to wait for bloods to come back and then they will fax them to the Lister about now (ish) and Lister normally ring me about 3-3.30 so bit in limbo, dunno if going to be triggering tonight or tommorow or what really, just    bloods are OK


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Pam: That is excellent news well done. I told you eating would make a difference!   My scan also went well, I still have between 16 - 18 with the largest at 20mm and the smallest at 10mm. EC is scheduled for Thursday to enable the smaller ones to catch up, so I could lose the bigger ones, I think I had 4 at size 20. I guess I have enough to lose a few but i so don't want to. Anyway mustn't be greedy! So Pam if they are saying Thursday for me I reckon it will be Friday or Saturday for you. 

Zuri: Oh dear I think someone got over excited on the mojitos! Hope you are feeling better today

Nicksy: So sorry I forgot your scan but good luck for today anyway. Yes my stomach is killing me!!

Wiggy: Looks like we won't be sharing a room for EC after all   but maybe our paths will cross when I have ET (assuming I get that far  

Clomidia: Glad you are feeling a teeny bit better, it takes a while and I have to say the only thing that made me feel better was starting another cycle - but i'm not sure thats healthy!!

Sue: Glad your MIL was surprised and not negative

Twinkle: I think that you said that you told the parents. How did it go?


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Me again,

The Lister just rang, they said that my Oestrogen is 3069, is that good? thought it should be higher by now? they said EC for me too on Thursday so better start getting things ready!!!! OMG scared to think, DH reluctant to book anything in case all goes pear shaped tommorow 

*Harriet* that is such good news, we will be ECing together, we will have to swap text numbers so we can say hi while we sit shaking in the w'room at 7am 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh so excited and so scared all at once  

Pam


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Pam
Thats great news. I am now worrying that all my eggs will be gone by Thursday!  God this process is just full of worries isn't it! What time are you triggering then?

Just to let you know I tried to book the car park at the lister but apparently they don't let you do that anymore so its Battersea Park for us.

I'll PM you my number hun


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Nicksy – yes, I have told my family, they are overjoyed!  No you aren’t mental, I go through the same every time.  How did you get on?

Em – lurker!  

Clomi – Glad you are feeling a bit better.  Well done on getting on the Wii and all the other work that you have managed to do!

Zuri – hope you feel better soon.  It is days like that which stopped me drinking!  Hope you feel better before you go to the gym!  

Pam – yeaaaaah, great news!!  Good luck!  I have no idea about Oestrogen levels, sorry.

Harriet – more great news!!!!  I am excited for both you and Pam!  Panicking and fearing the worst is all part of the process!  Then you have the 2ww worry, then when you get pregnant (WHEN, not IF  ) you get another 9 months of worry, not to mention the 21+ years afterwards!!!  

Our scan went well, nothing much to report, still healthy, still growing!

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Harriet and Pam, great news for the two of you    I had my EC's on Thursdays and the dr that does them is lovely, can't think of his name, but he was very nice.

Not sure if I will see either of you in London then    Pam you'll probably be on your way home when I arrive. Harriet, what dose of Gonal are you on?? Do you live inside of London or are you a way out of the city??

Any news from Nicksy or Sue yet??

Apologies for those who read the Lister thread but I am going to copy my post on here as I can't be bothered to re-type!

Well I had my scan and I know that I should be feeling positive but am on a bit of a downer. My follies are fine, counted 9 ranging mostly from 11 - 13mm with one at 10mm. Lining is 11mm. Lister called back to say carry on as have been and have another scan Wed with possible EC Mon or Tues.

The reason why I'm feeling grumpy is that I mentioned to my cons (I am a satellite patient so he's not linked to Lister) about taking the steriods and he is strongly against it. He said that he was just got back from meetings with the RCOG and that they do not support this type of treatment, he went on to say that there has been no controlled studies of NK cells and that the research is flimsy. He also said that if it was his wife / daughter he would advise them not to take them. He did say that I am not his patient and that I need to take advice from my cons at Lister. I feel like I have been lectured at, I do really like him and would normally respect his opionion/advice so I'm feeling confused now. I don't want to not take them as I will do anything to not have to go through this tx again - as I know you all would   

Pam, you mentioned the other day that the dose that I am on is relatively low. Do you know of any negative reasons (other than the listed side effects) as to why I shouldn't take them?? Part of me thinks that I have nothing to lose by taking them   

Does anyone else have any thoughts on this??

Have to go out soon to meet my old work for my leaving drinks as a few of them were off last Friday. Just not in the mood for being sociable, have a headache as well.   

Sue, just saw your post, that's lovely that all is well


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wiggs I would speak to your cons at the Lister, my doctor here is also against the steroids and said he wouldn;t recommend them to me if I was found to have high NK cells due to weight gain etc... and he also said that it's unproven about the immune testing and steroids etc... working, but I understand who you must be feeling knowing you have high NK cells so I personally would go with what the Lister suggest

Great news on your follies though!!
x


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Just a quick one to say all went well - Thanks for all your good luck wishes.

Sue - glad that your scan went well. 

Wiggs - great news on the follies - sorry that you are feeling down over what the consultant said. I don't know enough about it to advise either. Just sending big   

Pam - Great news about the follies

Zuri and Harriet - hi sweeties!

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Girls
Just popping on quickly

Wiggs: I am on 225 iu of Gonal, my follies seem to be slow starters this time. I would definitely take the steroids. Having read Dr Beers book I am a firm believer of them, I know that his work is controversial and it was his book but his success rates speak volumes. In his book he also tackles the subject of lack of clinical trials and he points out that its pretty difficult to do trials in IVF and also its unethical to not give women with high NK cells steroids. Pam will know more about this but i think the dose you are going to be on is low and fairly harmless.  I hope this has reassured you hun

By the way I live about 1.5 hrs from Chelsea so unless our paths cross at appts I might miss you  

Sue: Glad the scan went well

Nicks: Tell us more about yours was it lovely? Did you see the HB?


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes Harriet we did - it was absolutely fantastic - DH was nearly in tears  

I just feel that we are so so lucky to have got this far. We count our blessings every single day and I pray for all you lovely ladies too. 

xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Nicksy* I am soooooooooo pleased for you and that you got to see your little heartbeat   when is your next scan?

*Sue* Glad that your scan went well as well and blobby is doing well  

*Harriet & Wiggy* you both seem to have some spare follies if you ask me, can I borrow a couple? just 2 maybe that harriet doesnt mind loosing? I could do with a little boost to my crop, here am I celebrating that I will get to EC this time with 3 while you both have 10-18    

Hope we can meet up, Wiggs when are you flying over, you can bring us grapes in hospital   

*Wiggs* sent you a loooooooooooooong reply on the Lister thread cos I got their first  , hope you are feeling better, dont be  your scan was fab, the lecture you could do without I know its so hard  

Pam


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Thank you so much for your support and advice yesterday, I am feeling much happier today. We are going to carry on with the original plan and take the steriods, I'll just have to be brave if he questions our decision when I see him again tomorrow  

Nicksy, so pleased that the scan went well hun, that must be a huge weight off of both of your minds. Are you going to start enjoying it now    Have they given you a due date yet?? Do you have another scan in a few weeks?? 
This goes to you and Sue and Twinks, we do want to know all the details about your pg, you're the inspiration that we need to keep us going so please don't feel you need to hold back   

Twinks how are things with you, did it go well with the parents?? Do they know that you had tx??

Harriet and Pam, is it trigger shot tonight? Enjoy your 'no meds' day tomorrow!

Pam, are you flying over?? It still looks a bit windy for the boat if you ask me, and coming around the corner - is it Corbiere - in Jersey is always choppy even on a calm day. We've got problems with our airport at the moment, the firefighters are in dispute which basically means that if one of them is off sick they don't have enough cover to operate the airport     I think we're going to book our flights with Aurigny, that way if there is a problem on the day they can fly us to Jersey (don't need as much fire cover for small planes) and we can fly to Gatwick from there. An added stress I could do without.

Hey Zuri, how's the head today? Sounds as if our cons are very similar!

Hi Clom, hope today is a good day for you   

Hi Kat, counting down the days to your holiday you lucky thing!

Better go as I have to iron my clothes, shower and do my hair - it's interview day


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies hope you are all well  

Wiggy - hi lovely, so glad you feel a little happier today I have just sat and read the posts from the past few days   

Nicksy - I am really pleased your scan went well yesterday I am sure you feel allot better now xxx

Twinkle, Sue, Harriet, Pam, Clomida & Zuri morning lovely ladies hope you are all OK xxx

Well I am going to ring the hospital later and see if they have rec'd my blood results from last week, hopefully they will have them.

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Where is everyone? It is very quiet today.

Pam: How did you get on today?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi!

Hope everyone is ok.  

No news, no gossip, just thought I better pop my head round the corner and say HI!

Sue


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Well for me it has been such a strange day  

I went for my scan this am on my way to college and my follicles were 20, 20, 15, 13, 13, 12, 10, 9 and a couple of tiddlers so 8 follicles, they were happy and said almost def that Lister will go for thursday which is what they said yesterday when the Lister nurse rang yesterday, the big ones have got bigger but others about the same but they said they are still big enough to catch up when triggered. Went to college and waited for the Lister to ring at 2.30 which is when they normally ring... nothing, so at 3.30 I left a message- nothing by 5 I was getting worried and rang the secretaries who said one of the nurses would ring me .... at 6 Marie Wren rang    I was worried then and thought she was going to cancel me.

She said that they had had a case conference and discussed my case. They had realised that it was exactly the same as the first cycle and that they were about to respond in exactly the same way so wanted to discuss it. My bloods are exactly what they were when I triggered last time and follie sizes the same with the same 2 leads on the same side which I hadnt realised. They said that when triggered I hadnt responded as well as expected last time and just seem slower to respond and this cycle is going exactly the same way sooooooooooo............... on reflection a decision has been made to hold on a bit longer last time I had 5 eggs but 2 immature and they think exactly the same will happen if they make the same decision again which they were about to. She said she wants 5 eggs out of me and thinks she can get them so wait and maybe egg collection friday or saturday   

I have already handed in my sick note, booked the time off work, put flights on hold... and now not going for 2 days. Plus need blood and scan again tommorow and obviously the clinic closed locally before 6 so dont have an appointment. I am now going to need to go to college tommorow but also leave for an appointment if I can get one 

OMG my head is all over the place    so wont be joining you harriet, maybe will be joining you at this rate wiggs   god I am so confused   

Pam


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Blimey Pam - nothing is easy with you is it! But at least it is comforting that they have case review meetings and they are not just blindly carrying on with the same old protocols. Also it follows that you should be a day or 2 behind me as my follies are bigger and I started stimming 1 day earlier.

I'm about to trigger tonight (11.30) then thats it for needles for me! Its a shame we won't be EC buddies


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Harriet- yes I wanted to trigger tonight and be egg collection buddies    I feel totally confused and lost now and got to work tommorow and try and persuade them to fit me in for another scan after saying bye  

Is it me or is my life more complicated than most peoples     NOTHING just goes to plan for me it seems


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all, just a quickie from me for now as I have to leave for my scan soon.

Harriet, hope your enjoying your drug free day and that you're not too bloated and uncomfortable with all of those follies inside you waiting to pop   

Pam, hope you've got that scan sorted for today. I agree with Harriet, I think it's reassuring to know how well they are reviewing your notes from last time, though I appreciate it's difficult for you not knowing whether you are coming or going at the moment.

I'm on a real down day today, I was picking arguements with DH last night and this morning and I've been    for most of the morning. I'm going to look a right state in the waiting room in half an hour, hope there aren't too many people in there.   

Harriet, have you had achy/crampy legs since being on the gonal?? I have and it's been getting worse, last night I had to get out of bed a couple of times to stretch my hamstrings. It's like I don't know where to put my legs   

Will be back later for proper catch-up


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

hi gals 
Just a quickie I'm afraid... 
I wanted to wish Harriet loads and loads of luck for EC tomorrow    

Wiggy, best of luck with your scan today - and so sorry to read you're feeling    It really can be an emotional rollercoaster, hope you feel better soon - and yes, I had achy legs, but you should mention it today  
Hopefully I will see you tomorrow week!! 

Pam, that's great news they reviewed your case and it sounds like they are doing everything possible to get the best eggs for you.     I know it mucks up your schedule but I'm sure you wouldn't have it any other way... and possibly 5 mature eggs... you lucky thing!!!    

Hello to everyone else, Kat, Nicks, Zuri, Sue, Twinks... sorry, in a rush today, will write more later xx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello to all hope you are all well 

Feel like a bit of an outside at the moment as i can not post regularly, still no power cable but i suppose thats insurance for you looked at buying a new one but there £70 so its back to waiting  . This is a quick pop while in the office at work. I occasionaly pop on from my mobile but its hard to read long posts on a small screen. 

These that are having treatment hope things are going well and things are happening for you   

Well it was a hard time when we told our parents very emotional, they have not known about any of our treatment so it was the time to tell them all together so that i didn't have to keep going over it. They were annoyed that i had not told them about any of it but when i explained that we needed to do it ourselves i think they understood more. I got very tearful talking about the failed IUI's and discussing the IVF, but they understood and was so pleased when i announced we were pregnant, just hoping they keep quiet to the rest of the family.

Hope to speak to you all soon

Twinkle


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Just a quickie from me too

Wiggs hope your scan went well and so sorry you have been feeling down - it must be the hormones, Gonal didn't make my legs ache by the way

Harriet good luck for EC tomorrow - can;t believe it's happening already for you!!

Pam what's happening with you? is EC on Fri or Sat?

Twinks lovely to hear from you and sorry it as so emotional telling the family

Hi Sue and Nicks hope you are both well

Hi Clom my lovely xx

x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Evening everyone,

I am so tired and in so much pain I can barely walk  so so hoping it is follie growing pain and not ovulation   had my scan today and there are now 10 follies    although they wont all make it at least 5 look like they will now as 23, 19.8, 18, 17, 15, and then 3 at 13, one at 12 and a 10. One of my 13's yesterday is 17 today so you never know how many will make it    and they were going to cancel me as a PRer on Friday

EC is on Friday, and I just triggered- no drugs tommorow.

*Twinkle* sorry you can get on to keep up, we havnt gorgoton you 

*Wiggy* dont be down hun, you are doing amazingly well, so much better than ever before- dont worry about getting over there and everything it will be fine and your bumper crop will be growing strong, send them some      

*Harriet* good luck with EC tommorow, I will be thinking of you as I fly. Let us know how you do, sending you lots of     

*Zuri* any exciting plans for this weekend or are you still drying out from last weekend  

*Clomidia* how are you doing? hope you are feeling a bit better 

*Nicksy and Sue* hope our other two pregnant women are doing well and hoping that in 2 weeks and 2 days I will be joining you  

Pam


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Hope you are all ok. 

Pam - Wow what a turnaround of events for you hun - I hope that this is all good and that they get a good crop of eggs for you. Very best of luck for EC tomorrow xx


Harriet - Really hope EC goes well for you today honey. I have everything crossed for you xx

Wiggy - sorry that you have been feeling down - you know its just the awful bloomin drugs but that doesn't help does it? Everything seems to be going to plan for you honey. 

Zuri - hi hun, what have you got planned for the weekend? Whats the weather like over there - its bloody awful here. We desperately need some sunshine. 

Hi Clom, Sue, Twinks, Kat and anyone else I have missed - hope you are all ok xx

Well nothing new here to report. Still having problems with the business so DH is finding us some more work   

Still debating whether to do a ticker. I really don't want to jinx it so think I should maybe wait until 12 weeks.  

Much love 

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Just logging on quickly to let you all know that EC went fine today, we got 18 eggs so I am over the moon. Feeling pretty sore now though. Please all start   for good news tomorrow

Pam: Good luck for tomorrow

By the way I checked the parking at battersea park again and from next week its a flat 20 charge cause of the chelsea flower show. Apparently you can't park at the hospital anymore all day but you can book 1 h slots.


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Fantastic news!!   18 EGGS!!! That's a bumper crop Harriet!! 

Sending you loads and loads of


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

OMG

Well done Harriet on the 18 eggies

lots of     and     for you

love Emxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow Harriet!! 18 eggs for a high FSH and Low AMH what a load of bull that is!! well done its fantastic news! sorry girls for not posting much - having a wobble time again but will be back soon xx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Zuri

Sorry you are having a tough time of it. If it helps I very much know how you feel. Although I am really really happy about the 18 eggs the excitement is dulled somewhat after last time - I am absolutely dreading the 2ww and keep thinking if it didn't work then what will make a difference this time? 

Anyway this wasn't meant to be a me post, just hope you are ok. What I find helps me is to arrange lots of lovely things to do.

Take care


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

hi all

Harriet that is excellent!!! A great crop  hope there's lots of action in the lab of lurve tonight.  

Zuri sorry to hear that you are having a wobble, you know we are here if you need us. Hope you have a better day tomorrow 

My scan yesterday showed 14 follies which is a record for me. I should have been ecstatic but instead spent most of the day in tears. I don't wish to sound ungrateful I think it all just got a bit much  feeling better today and have scan and bloods in the morning, will then be told if ec is Monday or Tuesday.

Pam hope your dh joined you in good time today and that you're both relaxed and ready for tomorrow. Good luck, we'll be thinking of you  

Hi sue, twinks,clom and kat will try and get on line tomorrow but laptop is very slow and sending this from iPod which isn't ideal especially as I banned dh from using it before tc and I'm going back on my side of the deal


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Morning All

Another quick one from me - so sorry I promise I will catch up with you all soon. 

Wiggy: Great news on your 14 follies!

Pam: I hope its going well today

Well I had the phone call this morning, apparently they have trouble counting at the lister because when i came round from the anaesthetic the nurse told me they had got 14 eggs, then the doctor said 18 and today when the embryologist called she said 19  . Anyway of that 19, 16 were mature and 13 fertilised. So we have 13 to play with so far. We are provisionally booked for Sunday at 2pm but we are hoping and praying that we get to blast on Tuesday. I'm not sure how likely this is though as last time our embies didn't do very well in the dish.

Hope you are all ok and looking forward to the weekend


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Harriet, I've been waiting for your post!! 19 eggs     wow that is amazing, you did so well    And plenty of embies to play with, I hope that you get to blasts as I know that is what you are hoping for     try and relax over the next couple of days - and drink plenty of water to flush out those empty follies    Are you going back to work or having a couple of days off to recover? You must be feeling pretty tender   

I've heard from Pam this morning and she has given me the ok to let you know how she got on! She did brilliantly and had 8 eggs collected     Her dh is now waiting to go down for his ssr. 
Lots of luck and hope that they get down and jiggy tonight for you  

I had my scan and bloods this morning and just waiting to hear when ec will be now. I counted 13 follies that he measured so not sure if I have lost one or he missed one, not going to be too bothered about it as he did say my right ovary is difficult to scan and what will be will be.
It's pouring down here   

How's everyone else, Zuri, how are you feeling

Clom are we still ok to meet up next Thursday? I'll pm you my mobile number as I may not have access on here once we leave home at the weekend. We can arrange place and time etc.

Twinks, sorry it wasn't easy telling your parents. I hadn't realised that they didn't know anything about the tx, I can see it's easier to get it all out of the way by only having to go through it once but I guess they were shocked if they hadn't suspected anything. I'm pleased that they got passed that and are happy for you, they are going to have a grand child after all    Hope you and babes are keeping well   

Nicksy, I'm sorry to hear that work has become a bit more difficult, this damn recession    Hope that you can keep positive and enjoy your pg,   

Hey Sue and Kat, hope you're both well


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon lovely ladies   TGIF  

Sorry I have not posted for a little while but I had assessments in college last night so I have been trying to revise.

Harriet - What amazing news 19 lovely eggs   take care and rest up! how are you feeling xxx

Zuri - Hi lovely how are you? xx

Clomidia - hope you are feeling better hun xx

Nicksy - Sorry to hear the work is not very busy hopefully it will pick up soon. How are you feeling? xxx

Wiggy - 14 follies is great and don't say sorry about shedding a few tears its a very emotional time all the very best for Mon/Tues - will be thinking of you xx

Em. Twinks & Pam - hi hope you are all OK xx

Well a little update my end, we rec'd a copy of the letter that the consultant sent to the NHS board asking if we could be brought forward in our treatment, and i have to say it was a really nice letter so hopefully fingers crossed we may hear something soon.

Hope you all have a fab weekend xxx

Lots of love

Kat xx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Well i cant bear to bring myself to say this but we went for a study scan today and we've lost of baby. Have to go in on sunday for a D&C

     

Twinkle


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

oh twinkle words cannot express how truly sorry I am lovely - I really am thinking of you xxx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh Twinkle, I am so so sorry hun. Was it a complete shock?   I am thinking of you hun xx


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

A complete shock, went have sore boobs and sick feeling didnt expect it at all, even doctor was shocked


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh Twinks I'm so very very sorry    You must be devastated, I really feel for you both right now     Be kind to yourselves, you know where we are.........


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh No!!!! Twinks!! I am absolutely devastated for you words fail me   this is just so so so cruel 

I am so sorry honey xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh Twinkle - this is just the saddest news, I am so so sorry hunny


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Twinks I am so so so so sorry for you hun, this process is so cruel. Does the Dr know what went wrong?

Given your news it seems wrong to post to the others but...

Wiggy: I wanted to say good luck for next week, it will be interesting to see which doc you have, my EC have been on a thursday so i have always seen the same one. Had to go to work today and am feeling a bit sore but ok

Pam: Great news about your 8 eggies, I don't want to say I told you so about the eating  

Zuri / Clomidia / Sue: Hiya

Kat: Good news about your letter did you get your AMH back yet?


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks harriet I'll let you know how we get on and who etc.

Zuri you are so right, cruel is the only word, it's just so unfair and such a low blow to be dealt. Oh twinkle I just want us all to give you the biggest hug


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Just popping in to say

Twinks

I am devastated for you and DH to read your news
Theres no words 
but thinking of you both    

LOve Emxx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi, another quickie from me..........stress levels are rising, I hate packing    

Harriet, good luck with your transfer, whether it be Sunday or Tuesday. Wishing you all the best       

Pam, good luck for your transfer on Monday also       
(Ladies, Pam had 3 fertilise and she is down for a day 3 transfer on Monday.)

Twinks, I am still thinking of you and wondering how on earth I would get through it and unfortunately I haven't come up with an answer yet.    I'm sorry that I can't be of any help to you when you most need it but we are here for you to rant at or whatever whenever    

Zuri, I hope that you're feeling a bit brighter, those dark days do pass and I know that a strong northern girl such as yourself can get through this - not like a pathetic southern softie like yours truly. I can't even handle a bit of packing   

Clom, I've got your number and will text/call you, looking forward to catching up together   

Kat, Nicks, Sue, Em and everyone else lurking, hi, hope you're well and will be in touch. We don't have a internet connection where we are staying so can't promise when it will be. 

Wiggy Wooster from Wigville


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh Twinkle - my heart goes out to you.  I am just lost for words.  I just can't imagine what you are going through.  

I just wish I could give you the hugest hug.  We are here if you need us, ok.

I will be thinking of you today.

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Harriet – oooh – you got a great crop there!  Sending you lots of  for the transfer.  Every case is individual, just because you weren’t successful last time doesn’t mean that you won’t be successful this time, if that was true then they would tell everyone to give up after one try!  What they said to me was that if we didn't think in our hearts that it would work then we wouldn't have undergone the treatment - would we?!  There is a statistical rate of success, and with such a great lot of eggs you have luck on your side.  You know you can do a “me” post any time, especially in the next 2 or so weeks.  Sounds like a couple of your eggs were hiding behind the others   You would think that doctors/nurses could count up to 20!  13 fertilised is fantastic news!  Are you going to have some frozen?

Wiggy – you have a great crop as well!  I didn’t see it as you being “ungrateful”, but as just the emotion of it all.  And with all those hormones rattling around inside you, it is not surprising.

Zuri – oh hun, sorry that you are having a "wobble".  Sending you lots of hugs.  We are here if you ever need us, ok?

Pam – 8 follies – excellent!!!!
  
Kat!!!  I will have everything crossed that they will move your treatment forward.  

just sending everyone who is undergoing treatment lots and lots of         

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Well done Pam on your three embies - good luck tomorrow

Wiggs wishing you so much luck tomorrow - will be keeping an eye out for any news

Harriet what's happening with you? when aer you doing ET?

Twinks sending MASSIVE hugs to you my sweet, I am again so sorry xxxx

Hi everyone

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Just logging on to see how you all are

Zuri: How are you getting on? I hope you have had another lovely alcohol fuelled weekend

Wiggy: Good luck for tomorrow (and with the packing!). If you can text us with your news as we will be thinking of you

Sue: Hi hun- thanks for your words of support, I think its a defence mechanism to be honest to be so negative

Twinkle: I hope you are ok - ish and you and your DH are looking after each other

Pam: Hope tomorrow also goes well for you and you have two lovely embies. Maybe you will bump into Wiggs tomorrow

Clomidia: Hi hun

Well we had the call this morning to say that they are taking our embies to blastocyst. I didn't sleep a wink last night I was so worried but apparently of the 13 that fertilised we have 4 at the 7 and 8 cell stage and the rest are 5 and 6 cells which isn't too shabby at all considering last time the best emby we had was a 6 cell, grade 2 at day 3. I now have another nail biting two days before they go back. I just hope and pray that they keep dividing and are lovely blasts on Tuesday


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Excellent news Harriet!  I will be hoping and  for your little embies.

Twinkle - still thinking of you.

Sue


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Girls,

my lap top wont work at my aunts for some reason so I have been unable to post, I am quickly popping on my aunts while she is out- so sorry for beong brief and not being very supportive and thanks so much for all the messages

*Wiggy* Good luck tommorow, text me if you are leaving at half 1ish we could have a coffee in reception  text me anyway and I will be thinking of you, thanks for keeping people informed for me 

*Twinkle* I am so so sorry, to go through all of this, get this far and then that to happen is totally devestating, there is nothing that I can say that can help so just sending you a massive    

*Zuri* thanks for the messages, how are you feeling now? 

*Harriet* brilliant news, when I heard I had 8 I was so so optimistic of getting to blasts then gutted to end up with 3 but never mind, I am so pleased that you got there this time - good luck on tuesday   you may even have some frosties  

Thanks everyone else for your messages

I was prietty gutted yesterday am when my 8 dropped to 3, 2 were immature, one died when injected so 3 out of 5 fertilised same as last time. I am booked in for a day 3 transfer tommorow at 1 and am so   that they make it to tommorow  

Pam


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Exciting Pam!!  Good luck tomorrow!          

Sue


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

its your friendly lurker again!

Just popping in to say

Pam  for ET tomorrow
Harriet  for ET on tuesday
Sue woohoo 12 week  for you tomorrow

Zuri big hugs

Wiggy hope the packing is sorted!  for EC

Kat   that your treatment can be brought forward

to anyone i missed 
Will check in tomorow to see how your all doing 

Em


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

morning girls

*Harriet* wow blasts!! well done and congrats x

*Pam* sorry you feel disappointed but just keep remembering Sue and Nicks! i think they both only had 1 viable embie so all is certainly not lost! good luck for ET today x

*Wiggs* wishing you lots of luck for EC today xx

*Twinkle* lots of hugs to yous still, I can't imagine how you must be feeling but we are all here for you when you are ready xx

*Clom* how are you? whats new? seems us two are a bit quiet - i put it down to nothing happening treatment wise and at the moment I am enjoying being treatment free and feeling normal again x

*Nicks* how are you? still feeling yucky? x

Wow *Sue* nearly 12 weeks? blimey it's gone fast x

*Kat* when will you be doing your next IUI? x

Hi *Emma * our friendly lurker  x

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Morning All

Wiggy: I hope all is going well for you today and you don't have to wait too long. Enjoy your cake 

Pam: Good luck for you today as well, I hope your embies are still going strong and you have two lovely healthy ones put back

Zuri: Good to hear from you and i'm glad that you are enjoying treatment free life. How is work going? Anymore exciting bike trips?

Clomidia: How are you hun? Still busy in academia?

Sue: 12 weeks yay!! Well done you

twinkle: I'm still thinking of you. I'm guessing you have had your D and C by now but if not I hope it goes as well as it can.  

Nicksy; How are you hun? How long until your next scan?

Well I am in full on panic mode this morning worrying about my embies in the lab! It seems such a long while ago that I had my eggs collected and I just hope that at least 1 or 2 makes it until tomorrow. I think the problem with me is embryo quality because from 13 fertilised there was only really 4 at the 7 and 8 cell stage yesterday. Mind you I am so glad i didn't have a 3 day transfer as I was still in a lot of pain by that point. I guess 19 eggs is too many really.


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning all   

Twinkle - I know it s areally stupid question but how are you lovely - thinking of you  

Zuri - Hi lovely how are you? in answer to your question we wont be having our IUI until we come back off our holiday, but I really hope we hear about our IVF by then (fingers crossed) xx

Harriet - I   that your little embies are doing well lovely xx

Nicksy - How are you feeling lovely xx

Pam - All the very best for today xx

Wiggy - I really hope all goes well today xx

And hi to Sue Em and everyone else hope you are all well.

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi gals... flying in and out again... stoopid work keeping me way too busy at the moment 

Twinkle, thinking of you hunny  

Kat, won't be long til your holidays - have a fantastic time! We are off in three weeks time too  

Zuri, I'm doing much better thanks pet. How are you doing? Hope you had a lovely weekend.  

Harriet, I'm so excited for you - blasts!! I am     that you get some beautiful embies tomorrow. 

Wiggy, how are you getting on? I will text you later but thinking loads of     for this week 

Pam, that's brilliant news about three embies!!! Right now you will be legs in stirrups I hope and having two bubs put back.    

Sue, Nicks, how are you both doing? Hope all is well...    Sue, I voted for Iceland in the end  

As for me, I'm feeling back to normal again, thank goodness, as I was really low there for a while. The doc said it was the progesterone and it was normal to feel like that.    Not much fun, I can tell ya, well, I don't have to tell the ladies that'd done more than one ivf I guess   It's rotten, isn't it?  Work is just mentally busy though, so I'm working full time now and marking papers all weekend long too... I took Saturday off though and just lazed around as I was wrecked.  

Well, we had our follow-up consult this morning and it seems, on balance, we were just unlucky    With my high fsh and a starting AFC of 7, we got 6 eggs, 5 were mature and of those 5 four fertilised. The two put back were grades 3 and 4 (with 4 being top grade, our 8-cell, and 3 being our 7-cell) and they were pleased with the whole process and said they were very good, healthy looking embryos. Taking everything into account, we couldn't have responded better and they would recommend the same protocol for next time. Only downside was dh's SA, he had a count of 90mill (much improved!) but his motility and morphology were both low - so that's why they went with ICSI, and they'd recommend it again. In the end, he had a washed count of 5mill per ml with 85%.... whatever-that-word is! I can't remember now    

Anyway, because of my hormones she suggested going again sooner rather than later, so we're talking about maybe going again late summer     

Got to sort out money firstly  Going to my GP tomorrow to see if she can help with appealing to the PCT to fund one more... Oh yes, and got to wait for AF too... still waiting here for her to show her face after our ivf  - anyone else have a delayed AF the following cycle? 
Cx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oooh Clom exciting, so when do you think you will start, I phone my clinic today to book me on the September cycle and will be taking the pill from the 31st July and will have my down reg injection on the 11th August and will start stimming around the 28th August! - are you going sooner?

Glad you are feeling better, i am just up and down, the alcohol has been helping  




x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh Zuri, that sounds about right too! 
I don't want to run into October so I was thinking I'd have to start the pill in July sometime, three weeks of that, plus two weeks down-reg means stimming in late August/early Sept... I don't have exact dates, but we'd be fairly close together alright. 

It's mad that it takes two whole months out of your plans really, isn't it? 

Alcohol is helping me too... and chocolate... bmi has gone through the roof again


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

my BMI has been through the roof for the past 20 years!


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Girlies

News update from me and Wiggy

Firstly Wiggy said that I could tell you that she had 14 eggs collected  , theatres were very very busy with 17 cases so she went down an hour late and didnt get to see the doc to hear how many were mature but with 14 she def should have plenty to play with!!!!!- well done wiggs I am so pleased for you  

Me me me me me me

I had 2 grade 1 embryos put back at 1pm   both were 7 cells this am and when she checked them before transfer one was now 10 cells and she said was perfect so    feel fine a bit sore but raring to go 

*Clomidia* glad that your follow-up was positive and that you have a plan on when to start again, mentally I think that makes all the difference and am so down when in limbo land 

*Zuri* I was born with a sky high BMI and nothing has ever changed it , if this cycle fails then I am determined... I will change it   lets  it doesnt fail then  

*Nicksy* how many weeks are you now? are you feeling more positive?

*Twinkle* thinking about you, hope you are holding up  

*Sue* congratulations on the 12 week mark, that must be such a weight off your mind, only another 6 months to go 

*Kathryn* thanks for your message 

*Harriet* Good luck for tommorow, I was going to say you are a day behind me in the 2ww then realised I was being stupid as it goes from EC   are you working during the 2ww?

*Em*  

Sorry I have been rubbish posting, I have to borrow my aunts computer. Will be home on wednesday and things will improve then 

Pam


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Pam: Great news well done. Make sure you rest those embies and let them settle in

Wiggy: Great news for you too. I read somewhere that IVF is more successful in Spring, not sure if thats a load of old ""££$%£% but we do seem to have done well with the old eggs. 41 between the 3 of us!!!! Wishing your eggs loads of luck in the lab of lurve tonight. I just had a thought that all of our embies have been together in the lab. This means (if we are successful  ) that our children met before they were born!!

Zuri: Great news on getting a start date and thats not too far away at all. I hear you have another few days off this week luck you

Clom: Glad you are feeling better and work is keeping you busy

Kat: Not long til your hols now lucky lady

Twinke/ Sue / Nicksy; Helloooo


I am pooing myself girls, only 17 hrs until i get my embies back


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Wiggy & Pam - great news for you both   

Harriet - No not long til our hols and I can't wait, got two exams in college and a crazy week in work 1st but all I keep thinking is less than 13 more sleeps I will be on hols     I am sure your little embies are doing just fine chick xxx

Clomidia - Where are you going on hols lovely xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Em – big wave to my favourite luker!   Yes, 12 weeks today, I will start getting a bit more confident after the scan on Wednesday (chance of Downs scan)

Zuri – glad you are doing ok, hun.  Oooh your next lot of treatment will be here before you know it!  Love the 20 year BMI comment – that is soooo me!  

Wiggy – excellent news!  

Clomi – hope work gives you a break at some point!  I think you more than earned that Saturday off!  Sounds like you had a good follow up appointment.  Good luck getting the funding!  Chocolaaaaaaate!

Harriet – good luck tomorrow.  I will have everything crossed for you.

Kat – hiiiii!

Pam – huuuuuge congrats on being PUPO!  saying a huge  for you and sending a truck load of 

And the most important – Twinkle, thinking of you 

Sue


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Hope you are all ok  

Pam - well done on the Grade 1 embies - that is fab news and must fill you with loads of confidence. I am feeling a little bit more confident - 8 weeks today and I still pray every day that all will be ok.  

Harriet - I am sure your embies will be doing fab honey. Back where they belong tomorrow. Its great news that they have got to blast and I am sure that in around 10 days time you will be celebrating your BFP  

Wiggy - Great news for you too hun with 14 eggs. Wow all you ladies are doing so well and I can see lots of BFP's coming up. 

Zuri - Hi hun, how are you doing? How was your weekend? 

Kat - I hope that you hear about the IVF before your hols too. That would be great.  

Clom - Hey hun, glad that you are feeling a little bit better. Glad that your follow up went well and I hope that you get somewhere with the appeal for funding. It is such a nightmare that the treatment is dictated by lack of funds and when you think about it an absolute joke. xx

Twinkle - still thinking about you hon and sending you lots of love. I hope that you got through yesterday ok  

Sue - wow 12 weeks already. I am sure that your scan will be absolutely fine. I am wondering about these downs syndrome tests too. Have you had a blood test yet to detrmine your risk? 

Well I have got my first midwife appointment booked in for the 2nd June so that is the next milestone. I think I am getting away with the sickness quite lightly compared to some. I feel the most sick in the middle of the night after I have got up for one of my 20 wees!!  

Much love and luck to you all

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Nicksy – you have started a discussion here!  We are now wondering if the woman who did the scan a week ago was our midwife!  We just aren’t sure.  Now we will have to find a subtle way of asking her!  Oh heck, doing all this in another language is confusing!!!!  

We had a lot of blood taken last Monday, one of the tests was for the chance of Downs.  Not sure how quickly they will get the results, if we will get them in time for the scan on Wednesday.  We aren’t going to have the invasive test done. 

If it is any consolation, I used to pee a lot in the beginning, but I am only waking up once a night!!

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello to all 

Thank you very much for all your thoughts and comments they mean so much

Well we had a really hard day yesterday, got to hospital for 7am like we were told, for no-one to be expecting us, then ushered into a side room like i had a disease, to be informed the doctor wouldn't even be on the ward until 9am. When she came she was so insensitive, then again they left us for 1 and half hour, BIL saw how distressed i was getting that he went to find someone. Doctor came to say it would be anytime up till 11pm last night as i hadn't been booked for a theatre slot that morning   

DH complained that i hadn't been able to have any food or drink and that it wasn't on leaving me all day, so she put me on a drip   again we were left hours waiting without anyone coming to check i was OK or if i needed anything. Then at 4.30pm two nurses arrived to tell me i needed my pessaries   no-one had mentioned these, i had to then get into the gown with the help of my sister with the drip still attached as they didn't give me chance before putting the drip in   i asked the nurse what the pessaries were for as no-one had mentioned them, and simple got a reply of 'well the doctor should of' i asked could i do them myself and was told 'NO they needed to be in the right place', (never mind that I'd been doing them for 50 days for IVF  ) half way through inserting them she decided to tell me she had not done it before thats why there was two of them.

When they left my sister noticed that my drip seemed to be going faster than before and went and asked a nurse to come and check it as it might of been caught as we were changing into the gown and guess what no-one came until they fetched me for theatre.

Finally went down to theatre at 5.20pm they were hoping to use the same cannula from the drip but couldn't as it wasn't working right, so had to have another one in the oppsite hand, when i got back to the ward things got worse, DH had to ask for a drink and some food for me and then had to remind them, no-one came to check on me, so sister helped me get dressed with needles in both hands, then DH went to tell the nurse i was ready to go home, to be informed that i had to wait 4 hours from arrriving back from recovery. So i told them why to be left to sit in a room without being checked i could be at home with DH taking better care of me, even the doctor wasn't coming back to tell me how things had gone and the nurses had swapped over so only knew what was on my notes  
no-one even looked at my notes to get my history.

Were both so angry and cross at the way we were treated that were going to write a letter of a formal complaint as in the end we were there from 7am till 11pm
So what was an already hard time for us was made worse.

Twinkle


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh twinkle I am so sorry for the bad treatment you have had to endure. As you said it has made a bad situation much worse. From my perspective (can't remember if you went private) having private treatment has spoilt me, the care and attention is so much better. When I do on the rare occasion go for a NHS appointment I always get frustrated and upset.

Now that it is over I hope you can start to put it behind you and hopefully as each day passes it will get easier


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh Twinkle - what a horrible day.  You would assume that with that sort of procedure people would be a bit more considerate and caring.  What a bunch of morons - I am fuming for you, hun.  I just can't find the words to express my anger.  I hope you get some sort of satisfaction from the letter, although it will be little consolation to you, perhaps it will help anyone else that has to go through this.  

I just want to go there and give them a good slap.

Sending lots of love and hugs to you - also strength for the healing process to come.

Sue


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Twinkle - I am so sorry about the treatment that you have had   I hear all the time about how crap the NHS is and that they don't seem to care. I hope that you and DH are as ok as you can be. Much love to you both xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Twinkle, what an awful situation you were in. I'm so sorry that poor treatment made it all so much worse. I can't believe people are being treated like this in this day and age, I have had nothing but care and attention from the nhs but this is unacceptable. I'd like to suggest you write to your MP and your PCT as well, hun, so the hospital don't have a chance to ignore you. 

I feel bad writing this now, with such sad news from Twinkle, because it's pathetic, but I have been crying all morning. I just woke up feeling awful. AF still not here, day 29 now so longest in over a year, and hormones all over the place. Eventually did a pg test (hate those things!) as I just couldn't concentrate and wanted to put myself out of my misery. Well of course it was negative and that just made the tears worse. I don't know why this is happening now, when I was starting to feel better. Work is stressful too, though, I suppose. I went to the GP today as I wanted to ask advice about writing to PCT for funding, and she was very sweet but she just made me feel worse. I don't want someone being nice to me and sympathetic, it just makes me cry more     Argh, I'm just so frustrated with myself for feeling this way.


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Gals, I just heard Wiggy's got 10 embies!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Girls

Twinks that's awful? was it at the QMC? hate that place - I really think you should complain it's awful treatment xx

Clom aww it never gets easier does it the sight of a negative test xx

Harriet is ET tomorrow? wishing you lots of luck x no more exciting bike trips but i finally bought some of those bags that go over the back wheel to make my biking experiences easier  I did go off to the shops the other day with a rucksack bulging of groceries and two huge carrier bags full hanging over each handle bar, it was a bit of a wobbly journey home! 

Kat enjoy your hols - where are you going? hope you have good news when you get back and your appointment is brought forward

Wiggs!!! Wow woman! 14 eggs??!!! jeeze lots of bumper crops on here at the moment, when will you get the news of how they have done? keeping all crossed for you xx

Pam PUPO!! wow 2 grade 1s!!!! thats fantastic news - congrats I bet you are so relieved to finally be at this stage after the last canceled cycle and this nearly being canceled, I am glad in the end it all came good and they didn't cancel you - it just shows that all is not lost at the first scan and things can be turned around x I think I was born with a high BMI too - I am trying to lose 10kg before next cycle but I am just not having any luck i seem to be so out of the diet zone at the moment

Hi Nicks hope you are doing well? when's your next scan?

And Sue wow 12 weeks the time has flown!! are you going to find out the flavour?

Have I missed anyone?

Well not much to report here, just up and down still with everything, I am in a bit of denial i think over it all now and just thinking sod it who wants kids anyway - my youthful rebel is coming back! 

Just been to the vets with my pooch and been told she has to go on a strict diet, have to take her back for weekly weigh ins! oh dear, looks like all three of us are on strict diets now 

x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ooohhh wow congrats Wiggs 10!! that's great xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh Zuri, your poor pooch!!  
You know what they say, if your dog is overweight, you aren't getting enough exercise...      
I'm kidding! But I am walking mine plenty as he is getting pudgey too, just like everyone else in this house. 

I know what you mean re BMI... I am still over 30... yeuuuuuch...  I lost 2lbs this week... but that's just the 2lbs I put on last week!! So I'm still way over! I blame my genes too...    But you don't look overweight in your ** pics! 

Did you buy those bicycle baskets they were trying to flog on the Apprentice??


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Clom my ** pics are all heavily vetted and old!  I am about 35 BMI!! on my wedding pics on ** i would have been about 31 BMI - I have always been very heavy so BMI has always been high  but yes I am very overweight and very heavy  would lvoe to be a BMI of 30!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh Zuri, no way I can't believe that   I think you def look slimmer than that - and you're always on that bike of yours so you must be fit! 

Sure my ** pic is my doggie cos I can't bear to put one of how I look now on there!    but then it doesn't help I'm really short and carry it all up front on my boobs and on my belly    oh yes, and my chin(s)... 

I often think if I had a boob reduction I would probably lose about a stone overnight!!  

C x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Clom i take short bike rides to the shops and then the occasional longer one! I am a size 18/20!! i want to be a size 14/16 even a 16/18 i'd be happy at at the moment - the reason i don't look it on my ** pics is that there is no way i would post a pic where i looked huge, they are all good angles, that latest new hair cut pic is an amazing angle - makes me look like i only have one chin!! when in reality i have several! 

I was a size 16 on my wedding day, wanted to be a size 14

Its a non stop battle! but joined the gym at the weekend so am going to tackle it and get at least 10 kilo off before next treatment if I can!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Just back from my dog walk  

Well, good luck with the gym, Zuri, and hopefully these warm summer months we're supposed to have will help   
I wore a size 18 dress on my wedding day chick, so you beat me, you slender thing!    (it was my big (.)(.) I needed it for more than anywhere else!)

I totally agree with you about it being a battle. I am working out on the wii fit as many mornings as I can now (love the boxing), and doing yoga and dance classes once a week each. And walking the woof. And trying to eat well. But... I love to bake so when I feel lousy out comes the butter and sugar and... chocolate usually... and so I am struggling all over again    Then I've the doc telling me it's best to lose some more for ivf, and I feel guilty all over again and reach for the fridge all over again 

Anyway, gotta go into the office now, have finally managed to look somewhat presentable after all the tears today    Speak later... 

Harriet, thinking of you today... any news? 
Pam, how are you feeling now?


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Sorry to be all me me me, I'm in an internet cafe to top up my mobile and am sneakily logging on whilst DH is off doing something   

Well we had the call this morning and of the 14 eggs collected, they injected 13 and 10 fertilised. We are over the moon, by far the best fertilisation rate and most number of embies we have had at this stage.

I have asked that the embryologist call us anyway on Day 3 to discuss blasts as unless things are awful we may push to go to blasts. We feel that this would give us more information on how our embies progress beyond day 3, and also we will be on holiday with family on OTD and, whilst I don't want to be negative, if they don't get to blast in the lab I'm not sure that they would in me, in which case am I just delaying the inevitable bfn and making my and everyone elses holiday miserable. A bit strange thinking I know and am     that that is not the case.

I shall let Pam know on Thursday how it goes and I'm sure she will let you girls know.

Twinks I was devastated to read what you went through on Sunday, that is truly awful and I am so sorry that you were treated to appallingly.    

Harriet, wow, you did amazingly     Is it ET today?? Hope all went well for you and lots of     for the coming weeks of madness  

Pam, another PUPO lady,     hope you're feeling good and positive too, those embies sound perfect   

In the mean time thank you so much for your messages of support and I'm sorry that I'm unable to respond with more personals right now but I will be back and I'll keep Pam and Clom up-to-date (no favourtism, it's just I only have their mobile numbers


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh Clomi – I can’t do much else but give you the hugest cyberhug.  I am so sorry to hear that you are feeling down.  I won’t be nice and sympathetic though!  If we can do anything to help, you know we are here for you.  Now you know why my ** picture is of a meerkat, much less embarrassing than my real photo!  

Zuri – the things you have carried on that bike!  Yes, I am going to find out the flavour.  You know me well enough by now, there is no way I could wait until the end of November, nor could I keep quiet once I know!!  As soon as I know, you will know!  I will ask tomorrow when they will be able to tell, I think it is about 20 weeks.  Sorry to hear that you are still up and down.  Sending you huge hugs.

Wiggy – huge congrats on the 10 embies!  Excellent news!  They will be able to pick and choose the best ones!  How many will they put back?

Twinkle – still thinking of you.

All this talk of bikes – DH bought one today.  He snapped, he has had enough of trying to get to the radio station by bus!  He was talking to one of the ladies who volunteers there, as a bit of a coincidence she said her husband died a year and a half ago and she was trying to sell his bike.  She wanted 25 euros for it, but DH felt guilty as she doesn’t have much and it was much undervalued (her late husband had only used it a couple of times), so he gave her 50 euros.  It is a really nice bike.

Not much else going on.  Work stressful, tomorrow going to be worse!

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Wiggy: Great news on your 10 embies I am sure you will get to blast with at least 1 or 2 of those, taking the steroids will help even though the eggs are in the dish! I'll keep everything crossed for you

Pam: Hope you are still resting and are not too bored! I just got up and I intend to go back to bed with brekkie soon. It is boring though!

Zuri: Sorry you are finding it difficult losing the weight. Until treatment I was one of those annoying people who didn't put on weight but in the past year I have put on a stone so I understand a little of what you are going through

Clom: Sorry you have been feeling down, it definitely takes a while to get over a failed cycle. I always say that it isn't the treatment itself its the emotional side that gets me down

Kat: Not long til your hols!

Sue: Good on you for finding out the flavour, I don't think my DH would let us!

Well as for me yesterday I had two early blasts transferred so we are over the moon. What a stressful morning though! Our appointment was at 10.30 and all morning I was c onvinced the hospital would call to say they had all perished! I got myself into a right state! In the end we had three, they picked the best 2 and will possibly freeze the third. They let us put 2 back because they were early blasts and couldn't grade them yet. So I am now in the 2ww maddness! I am already stressing, felt awful yesterday with stomach cramps etc I think it was the combination of cyclogest and stress! 

Oh must dash my brekkie is ready


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh Harriet, that's fantastic news, I'm so pleased for you!!     
You've got a great chance with two blasts! And one for freezing too, pg, you must be made up!! 

Sue, I'm with you on the flavour too - I'd never be able to wait 9 months   

Kat, I forgot to say, we're going to Italy - two weeks tomorrow - when are you off? I ordered new prescription sunglasses on the weekend - nice big Gucci ones for the summer!  

My mind is rolling around since yesterday. Still no AF (early days, I know, but last week I was sure she was coming so I feel like I've been waiting AGES) and now I'm thinking about adoption again. It was so touching watching those programmes last week on adoption and there are so many children out there needing homes, I feel so guilty sometimes for doing this. And I keep thinking about our doc saying with our history we have a 25% chance of ivf working... why put ourselves through it all again for such cr*ppy odds And when there is so much more we could do for others?? aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Woo Hoo Harriet congrats on being PUPO too, wow we'll have 3 PUPO ladies together again. As for gaining a stone at least it's only a stone and can be easily shifted I am over 5 stone over weight  

Clom - I watched one of those programmes too and went from being dead against adoption to curious! although I still don;t think it is for us and it will also be a nightmare adopting over here with language issues etc.. and why have you only got a 25% chance of IVF working? what made your doc say that? 

Girls - I went to the docs yesterday to get a prescription of beta blockers to hep combat my migraines (i was told a course of 3 months might eradicate them forever woo hoo!) and as i have 3 months before IVF then I thought great i'll do it now - i also asked about my weight problem, told him how i eat very sensible, rarely eat junk, love cooking and cook everything from scratch - but i just seem to be gaining all the time - had my thyroid checked and he just called with the result to say that's all OK! When i was there i asked about reductil tablets and if they have them over here he said yes but not covered under health insurance - he didn't really recommend them and said they are a short term solution but i said I am looking for a kick start boost and i have been recommended to lose up to 10 kilo before next IVF - anyway when he called today i asked him again and he has agreed and given me a prescription - he understands to optimise my chances anything to help me lose a bit of weight in the next 3 months will be a bonus - so what do you girls think? is it safe? a good idea? I am so low at the moment with my weight and am struggling so much to get my mind set back into weight loss mode I figure even if it acts as a bit of a placebo (an expensive one at that) it might just be worth it

Would love your thought on this

x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies  

Zuri - My MIL is on beta blockers for her migraines and they really do work for her - so fingers crossed they work for you hun xx  With regards to you loosing weight I totally understand I am trying to loose weight before we have IVF and god its hard, and there is never a right time to start!  But I kinda think that these reductil tablets may help to kick start it for you, and I am sure if they were bad for you the doc would never prescribe them to you.  I really hope they work lovely xx

Harriet - Congratulation on being PUPO I hope the next 2 weeks flays by for you xx

flies - Italy sounds fab my brother went there 2 months ago and proposed to his girlfriend (how nice is that) I am sure you will fit right in with your new gorgeous Gucci sunglasses xxx

Wiggy - Fab news on 10 little embies xxx 

Pam - How are you feeling today xx

Twinkle - Thinking of you lovely  

Sue - How are you today? xx

And morning to everyone else xxx

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Zuri, I asked my nurse the same thing about kick-starting weight loss back in January before our ivf cycle. (I don't know what reductil is exactly? I'm assuming some kind of meds for weight loss?) She too was hesitant to recommend any kind of medication, as she says in her view it can do more harm than good in the long run, and the best thing was exercise and dieting. And to be honest, I knew she was right. So I got my ass off the sofa and started going to WW again - I have to be honest, I don't stick religiously to the points but a weekly weigh-in keeps me on my toes overall - but the big thing for me was the exercise. 30 mins of aerobic exercise 4-5 times a week meant I lost half a stone in a few weeks. 

I really think the decision is yours alone, and will support you whatever you decide   but as you asked, my personal opinion would be don't do it. I think give the gym a go for, say, a month, along with concentrating on eating really healthy and getting out and about more, with the dog, say, and see how it goes. And if after a month you haven't lost any weight - and remember, the gym might not show a drop in weight at first as you build muscle, but your shape will change and if your clothes are looser you'll know it's working - then you could try the reductil. Another thing I did was move our big meal to lunchtime during the week, so we just have a sandwich or a jacket potato in the evening, as we were eating late week nights and it was just laying in our bellies basically at night time   

I know how hard it is, I'm feeling the same now, I wish I could wave a magic wand and be two stone lighter myself, but I think, especially with approaching ivf, that any kind of meds or extreme dieting (and as I said I don't know what this stuff is, so if it's not I apologise) is not going to be good for your body overall. You need to be fit as well as lighter, and the gym will give you that, hopefully. Look at what happened to Pam's last cycle that was cancelled - was it a coincidence that she lost a load of weight on a very low cal diet just beforehand? 

In terms of our 25% chance, our clinic rates for someone my age are around 35% for a clinical pg (bit higher for a + pg test), so she said bearing in mind my fsh and afc, they'd expect it to be around 25% instead...    Of course, the odds increase the further you get into the cycle, so you start with say a 35% chance and if you get to ET your odds are up to just under 50%... so I guess if we started with 25% chance then by ET it might be around 35-40% overall...


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks Clom and Kat

Reductil is a weight loss tablet that suppresses appetite - the problem I am having at the moment is being so down and lacking motivation - I started SW beginning of last year and lost 22lbs but then after my op last October I gained about 12lbs - I have since lost half a stone again this year on SW but then last week I gained 5lbs of that half stone lost, I am sooooooo frustrated it's making me miserable and because i am miserable I am lacking motivation to actually go out and do more, I have always been good at walking my dog for an hour most days but lately i have been taking her on shorter walks because I just have no enthusiasm - but when i start to visibly see weight being lost it gives me a boost and more drive - I only have a months supply of these tablets and i just want to see what it will be like for a month - a bit of a boost and see if it can kick start me and motivate me because at the moment my mind set is terrible and even though I know I have to do this and that, I am just not doing it and no mater what people are saying to me it wont make any difference, my mood is so low I am just nodding and agreeing with people but not actually doing it! - but the most annoying thing is, bar lack of exercise at the moment I am eating really well apart the odd meal out etc... I eat better than most people! lots of fruit and veg and home cooked stuff it's just so frustrating I want to scream Arghhhhhhhhh

So are your FSH and AMH levels not good Clom? I'm a bit confused still re the percentages

x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh hun, I know how you feel, honestly, it doesn't get any easier does it?   We have enough to deal with, with all this infertility lark and then we get pressured to lose weight on top of it all  

You do whatever feels right for you, yeah? We're all here for you!  

My FSH is 11.7, and I haven't had my AMH tested but my last two antrals were 8 and 7. She said if I was 40 with that fsh, the egg/embryo quality would not have been as good, so my age is helping somewhat, but fsh will usually keep going up so we should try again soon. 

Kat, am I "flies" ??    Lovely story about your bro!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Clom my FSH is 4.5 or something and remember my antrals was 4!! dread to think what my AMH could be?

Thanks for caring and giving your opinion on this matter i really appreciate it, gonna try it anyway and see how it goes, I lead an active life as you say cycling to shops etc... and walking to shops, i don;t drive here so walk everywhere - I am much more active than i was in the UK, its just a mystery why I struggle so much with the weight loss when i know I eat pretty OK with the odd cheats - as the doctor said it's just in my genes f£$%ing genes!!! grrrrr

xxx

sorry I'm all me me me today and maudlin x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Clomidia -     I am so sorry lovely think I'm going   trying to do too much at one time!!!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

No worries Kat   

Zuri, you're far from maudlin   

How's this for a shocker on a Weds afternoon - a friend has just announced she's having twins    She will have three babies in the time it's taken me to have... zero babies    Oh well, guess she will have her hands full!!


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Clomidia -   oh lovely it does hurt when you hear that someone is having a baby especially twins, you feel like you want to be happy but it is really hard


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Kat, I don't know whether to laugh or cry to be honest  I think it's going to be tough going for them. She told me she was expecting a while ago but has only just found out it's twins... 
Hmmm, my little twins are still stuck on my fridge (well, my photo of them!)


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Harriet - Congrats on being PUPO!  Now relax, take deep breaths!!  The only thing I can advise for the 2ww is to keep as busy as possible, try to do things that will take your mind off it as much as possible.  I will have everything crossed for you – sending you a huge dose of 

Clomi – they gave me 25% chance of IVF working as well – and look what happened to me!!  Those programmes tug at my heartstrings as well and I would love to adopt, but DH has ruled it out (as he has 3 adopted children from eastern Europe that he doesn’t see thanks to ex-wife from hell, and that would be too painful for him, too much of a reminder).  

Zuri – sorry, I don’t know anything about reductil tablets.  I hope the beta blockers improve your migranes soon.  

I had a scan today and everything ok, after recent events on the thread I won’t say too much about it.

*Bleep* annoyed at the European Elections.  DH got a voting form and he phoned up to find out where mine was.  Apparently I should have gone to the town hall before some deadline in March, and they admitted that they didn’t actually tell me that I needed to go!  Am I supposed to be a mind reader?  I have voted in Dutch local elections and I have never needed to go to the town hall in advance.  They had the nerve to blame it on me for not having enough interest before now!  Well they have only been publicising the Euro elections the last couple of weeks and DH only got his card yesterday (we just assumed they would both come in the post).  What exactly was supposed to trigger me to go to the town hall in *bleep* March??!  So I don’t get to vote.  DH asked who we should complain to and was told to complain to the European parliament as it is their rules. Anyway, that is my rant today!

Oh, I can hear dinner coming up the stairs!  

Sending everyone lots of love and hugs.

Sue


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow this thread has certainly gone busy since last time I posted   I do look on and follow all your journeys but dont seem to find the time to post.. 
Had to pop on to send                    to Wiggy (see I promised i'd be checking up on you all) 

And big       to Proffesor Waffle (AKA PW) How are  you? so nice o see  you  and a Mod too    xxxx

Twinks.. my heart goes out to you   what an awful time but the treatment at the hospital was an uttter disgrace.. Hope you wrote the letter of complaint. it may not maje you feel better but it may just prevent someone else going through the same.. Sorry for your loss    take one day at a time xxxx

Wraakgodin.. you should post you scan news.. its what keeps everyone going through the darkest day.. if that makes sense   xxxx


Will keep popping on to see how you all are..

     to everyone PUPO xxxxxxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi gals 

I saw Wiggy today and it was lovely to catch up   She has 4 x 8 cells and the rest smaller, 6 cells, so they are going to blast on Saturday. Fingers and toes crossed       they get some good ones to transfer 

How are our PUPO ladies doing? Harriet and Pam? Hope you gals are ok     

Sue, well if your odds were 25% and my odds were 25% you were in the good 25 and I was left with the lousy 75   

Still thinking too much, adoption, going again, etc etc... at least AF arrived yesterday, so that's one thing back to normal 

Zuri chick, how's you


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Clomi - thanks for the update on Wiggy.  I will have everything crossed for Saturday!             

As far as the 25% is concerned, when I mentioned that to DH he said that with my 25% and his 25% that makes 50%!!!  Sometimes I wonder what it would be like married to someone normal.....  

Sending you huge hugs.

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you for all your kind words, they mean so much

well i managed to get out the house today first time apart from going to hospital since finding out on friday, went for a lovely walk along the river at newark, it was so peaceful.

well ive put my complaint letter together will be posting it tomorrow, oh talking about tomorrow my mum comes back from holiday so when im just starting to get my head round things ive now got her to contend with, and a family party saturday which i really dont feel like, DH has said though that we are only going for an hour to show our face then we'll return home or sooner if it gets to much. 

Thank you all once again, although ive not been posting i have been reading. 

Twinkle


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Twinkle, our thoughts are still with you

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Sue

Any ideas how i get through my mum coming home tomorrow, i know she will want all the details but she hasnt even bothered calling while she's been away just a text each day

Twinkle


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I am home again and have internet access- thank goodness   I got home last night late and went straight to bed i was so tired then this am had to go into work for a study half day to be told the big secret that someones pregnant  just what I needed  now sitting home relaxing with my laptop and contemplating the next week of doing very little  

*Harriet* PUPO buddy hope that you are coping OK with the 2ww. I also sat in the waiting room thinking please plese let there still be 2 embies to put back, its so nerve racking, I knew that it was unlikely to get to blasts so didnt bother getting up to stare at the phone in the morning   

*Wiggywoo* not sure if you will see this but am   that your 3, 8 cellers are growing into healthy little blasts as we speak  

*Twinkle* It sounds like you have been going through a nightmare I am so sorry, it is so devestating to go through all of this and then have it end this way, I am glad that you got out today and managed to have a walk and some distraction 

*Kathryn* how many more sleeps now until your holiday , hope your horrible week at work flys by, where are you going- sorry I am sure you must have said and I have missed it 

*Nicksy* getting up 20 times a night to wee would make anyone start to feel sick with tiredness  , 8 weeks already thats amazing  

*Sue* thanks for your messages, how are your pregnancy symptoms going? hope that things go OK with your blood tests 

*Clomidia* sorry that you are feeling so down, after my first failed cycle I had AF on time but still did a pregnancy test just in case it was an early pregnancy bleed  then another one mid cycle for no good reason  think we never give up hoping and each time it is a slap in the face when it is negative then I feel silly for even trying - but will probably do it again next time . Glad that you and Wiggy got to meet up, I had hoped to meet up with lots of people when over... but it wasnt to be maybe next time in better circumstances 

*Zuri* I am eating for 3 at the moment literally   I dont know whats wrong with me but I am permanently starving hungry I am going to be 2 stone heavier at the end of this treatment..... which wont be a good start to the next 9 months of pregnancy   . Oh and regards the ** pic thing, I havnt put any pics of me on since my wedding 2 years ago for the same reasons and I was 16/18 on my wedding day  . The only thing I would say on the diet front is dont forget what happened to me, I crash dieted to loose weight for treatment and as a result ended up stones lighter with a failed cycle blamed on the crash diet. I have tried reductil- it worked well for 3 weeks and then nothing. Personally if this cycle fails I want to keep my body chemical free and diet sensibly even if I dont loose the amount of weight I need to, my BMI is still over 35 but I have been scared off of crash dieting - good luck with whatever you decide, maybe do it a month to boost and then go on to another healthier diet  

Well I have a tonne of studying to do and a week signed off so may try and distract myself by keeping busy with study, but somehow think I will end up writing a load of rubbish. Do you think that the lap top being on my knee can effect my little babies, DH went to work last night and patted them goodnight as he went, he has been much better this cycle so much more supportive and involved- maybe after 2 fails it has sunk into his head just how much this means to me 

Pam


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Twinkle – not sure how to deal with your mum, sorry.  But wishing you all the luck and strength in the world for it.  

Pam – I usually work with my laptop on my knees, but take frequent breaks and make sure that there is something between me and the laptop, it doesn’t get too hot or too close to bubs.  I also sometimes use one of those breakfast tables if I am going to use it for any long periods of time.  I have the odd twinge, and feel sick in the evenings, but the tiredness is the main problem.  Good luck with the studying, I am sure it won’t be “a load of rubbish”

Compulsory holiday today, DH has a job interview so I will be on my own.  Not sure what I will do.  

Love and hugs to all.

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Great news about *Wiggs* will be thinking of you tomorrow xx

*Twinks* I am so sorry you are going through this sh!t  I hope it goes ok with your mum

*Nicks* hope all is well - you're very quiet these days, i am betting you are ill and exhausted are you in this first 12 weeks?

*Clom* - lovely that you met Wiggs - hope you're OK

Hello *Sue*

*Harriet* how's it going? are yours and Pams OTD's around the same time?

*Pam* thanks for the info on reductil, I did think about you and your diet situation and you are right, I am not going to over do it, I actually eat VERY healthy, lots of fruit and veg, no junk food - I think I just sometimes eat too much volume and i have a very slow metabolism, I must have because I rarely eat bad food which is why it's so fr!ggin annoying!! anyway i will have a months supply of them and I just want to use them as a kick start really, get me in the habit of eating less - I am already actively dieting anyway it's just not going all that well, and also now joined the gym so fingers crossed it will work and kick start and if anything be a boost if i lose 10kilo in the next 3 months before treatment - as advised

Its mainly as you say putting chemicals in my body but i am taking beta blockers too - I reckon i have all sorts of nasty things going around my body now!

*Kat* x not long to your hols - you lucky thing 

Hi *Lilly* if you are lurking (I know you aer  )

Have I missed anyone?

Well it was bank holiday here yesterday and we went round to a friends for a barbie, had a lovely afternoon and guess what? I had a few too many! hehe out again tonight and Sat night and round for another afternoon drinking session and barbie at another friends on Sunday! oh dear it's going to be a tough one, i might have to slow down and maybe not drink Sat night!

It's red hot here at the moment, too bleedin hot actually, well over 30 past few days - it's nice but due to carrying too much weight and hereditary also (I sweat so much on my face and it's bl00dy horrible!) love the sun i just wish I could be dry and not look like i have had my head in a shower!

right better go and get my work started - bye for now

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Zuri – oooh, there is a novelty, you having a few!   

Hope the temperature drops a few degrees for you and makes it a bit more comfortable.  It is only max 21 here at the mo, and that is enough for me!  Monday it is going to be 24 degrees though!  

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Girls

Twinkle: I am so sorry that you are still going through it but glad you went out and about today. I think your DH is right about the party take things a step at a time and each event will get easier. I'm not sure how best to deal with your mum, maybe quickly like a band aid, just tell her the facts then move onto another subject. I wanted to let you know that a friend of mine had 3 miscarriages and now she has a lovely 2 year old and another on the way. It will happen for you again

Sue:  You seem to be getting away quite lightly on the MS front, lucky you. I reckon its a boy!

Zuri: Wow its so unlike you to get drunk  . I hope the gym works, i always feel more inspired to exercise in the summer

Wiggy: Great news on your 3 embies. Your nerves must be shot though! I know exactly how you feel I was in pieces on Tuesday

Pam: PUPO buddy how are you today?

Clomidia: It was nice you met Wiggy, how did you recognise each other? Did you take a rose?   

Kat: Hi Hun

Well I have been keeping a low profile on ff because last time it really stressed me out! I'm only coming on this thread and definitely not the 2ww threads! They really really stress me out! I haven't been too bad so far although i woke up this morning totally fretting! The only symptoms I have are the same as last time, period like cramps, a heavy achy feeling in my stomach and slight headache. I know this could be implantation, period or the cyclogest which is what is doing my head in! Any words of wisdome would be much appreciated at the moment!

Zuri OTD is very similiar to Pams but I don't want to say when this time. I have become superstitious (very!) and I don't think there is any chance of testing early this time, I doubt i'll even test on the day


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Harriet!  Noooooooooooo – not a boy!    We have thought of hundreds of girls names, but we can’t find one boys name we agree on!  We have a big thick baby name book and been through it from cover to cover twice!  And 6 months ago (aaaaages before the BFP) DH bought a dolls house!  But the cot we are getting from DH’s mum is blue, so I suppose in that way it would be good to have a boy!    

I know exactly what you mean about the 2ww threads.  During the first IUI I kept looking at the 2ww board, comparing myself to others etc, and in the end it gave me serious panic attacks, it just made me stress so much.  Since then I have never looked at them.  

Sorry hun, I can’t give you any words of wisdom (not only because it is rare to hear my name and “wisdom” in the same sentence!) because what could be a sign of AF could be a sign of a BFP, that is the cruel and evil side of the 2ww.  There isn’t one symptom that makes you think “yeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!” and, of course, symptoms are different from person to person, some people may have no symptoms at all.  It is what makes the 2ww so  frustrating.  I said all the way through my last 2ww that it wouldn't work and it did.  Other times I have been sure I would get a BFP and didn't.  

Sending loads of                         to all that need it.

Sue


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Hope you are all ok  

Zuri - wow, the weather sounds fab there - its peeing down here yet again and I am getting seriously p**sed off with it. Your weekend sounds fun - have a few drinkies for me. I don't feel that ill anymore to be honest (which is slightly worrying) but I am extremely tired. I think I could sleep all day and all night  

Sue - we are the same - we have literally hundreds of girls names and only a few boys names. I think boys names are so much harder to think of! Did you say that you are finding out the flavour? 

Harriet - Hello PUPO lady. I don't blame you for not going on the 2WW threads - they do seriously drive you loopy. I had to come away from the waiting for 1st scan thread as it worried me to death. What I will say though is that when it worked for us, I had nothing that I could think of that would be symptoms. I have actually thought I was pregnant more so before when I wasn't. I am hoping and praying for you hun xx

Pam - same to you - I pray that this will be your time and that it will work. You have all done so well with your little embies. 

Wiggy - and the same to you. A little prayer for you too honey! I hope everything is going ok xx

Twinkle - I hope that you are doing ok hun   I am thinking of you and hoping that everyday you will feel better. 

Clom - great news about meeting Wiggy, are you friends on ** - that would make it easier to recognise her. Hope you are doing ok honey. 

Kat - not long to go now honey - have you heard anything about the IVF?  

Hi to anyone else I have missed and a big  

Nothing much to report from me. Hoping that the weather starts to pick up for the weekend. My Mum and Dad are coming to stay and I am going bra shopping tomorrow with my Mum  (how exciting). I really thought my boobs would never grown and now they have and my bras are digging into me - woohoo!! I hope they don't shrink back but I am sure that they will.  Still too superstitious to do a ticker  

xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Afternoon All,

well this doing nothing lark is keeping me busy   the kitchen needed cleaning, there was piles of washing from being away and its now all on the line, which then collapsed on me so I lugged it back up full of wet clothes without thinking   and the house is a general mess with people coming for a very important viewing tommorow so     DH is asleep and then the step kids are coming tonight- not that they are kids, SD is almost 19 and not seeming impressed that we went off to London for treatment again she is being a bit off but mainly around the fact that we didnt go to Primark and get the bag she wanted- but think there is more to it than that. She has never asked any questions when we first told her we wanted a child and having some treatment she burst into tears and then 2 secs later said it was just the shock- didnt want to talk about it and continued the previous conversation   I always expected that when she was ready she would come and ask.... but she never did. DH told them last week we were going again and she said fine and continued the conversation

We get on really well, do you think I should try to talk to her or say if she has any questions she can ask me? or just leave her be? part of me thinks maybe she is scared to ask so I should speak to her but then another part of me thinks when she is ready she will ask... she is due in 20 mins and I left out IVF stuff on the side. She also babysits for my friend and gets on really well with her so DH deliberately dropped into conversation that I had told my friend in case she wanted to chat to her, but she hasnt. SS is 16 and totally not bothered- thinks it will be cool and continues playing PS3

Am I making this more complicated than I should be and just leave it?

Pam


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Zuri* doing it for a month to kick start is a god idea, and then you can have 2 months of normal eating before the treatment. I am eating crap like there is no tomorow at the moment  should be healthy eating  just cant seem to stop myself . The next few months will fly by and you will suddenly be off again 

*Harriet* I am just trying not to think of things really - I know that with the cycle that was cancelled I still triggered and over 2 weeks had horrensouns cramps, sickness swollen painful boobs and bloating and it was a cancelled cycle so I know that no matter what it is not an indication so not even looking for symptoms this time- and I wont be testing early either definitely- I am also not telling people my OTD not for any paticular reason but also if it was a BFP it would be such a lovely suprise to my mum but am so aware that it doesnt all end with a BFP. I am not going on 2ww thread - had a quick look but everyone obseses over symptoms and I had the lot with a BFN and cancelled cycle- its just the hormones it doesnt mean a thing   see if I am this calm next week. My uncle is a GP and the only advice he could give me in keep the cortisol levels down - they can only do harm, so am trying so hard to be positive and stress free this week 

*Wiggs* you must be going thru hell today thinking about your little embies,   that tommorow you have 2 lovely blasts to go back and you get your twins  

*Sue* I chose names for my babies years ago   now I just have to sell them to DH, and after all it will be is his 3rd child and my 1st so I should get first choice  . Glad the symptoms are not too bad  I am trying to perch the laptop on the edge of my knee so it doesnt touch my stomach  gonna drop it on the floor at this rate 

*Nicksy* Good luck bra shopping, mine are double the size just during treatment so god knows if it works what size they will end up  I will need a back support for them  have a lovely weekend with your mum 

Well better go and gently clean the bathroom

Pam


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Its very difficult Pam - I suppose she is at a funny age and could be thinking all kinds. Have you and DH been together for a long time? I am very lucky because my Step Son is only 8 and he has been wishing for a little brother or sister for ages. 

Perhaps you could try and have a little chat with her and see whats on her mind but then you don't want to blow something up when she could feel perfectly fine with it and like she says just a little shocked. 

Mmmm - not much help, am I really?? 

I know what you mean about lifting things - that's the thing that I have to keep stopping myself doing - lifting up heavy stuff - its so weird always having to think - should I be doing this before actually doing it


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

We have been together 6 years and a couple of years ago I openly discussed the fact that I wanted kids with SD and she would say she would babysit etc and be all happy, then the week before my wedding (20 months ago) at the final fitting my BF said oo and next will be babies, and SD piped up from the corner I dont think so!!!!  I was really shocked and siad but I always said I wanted kids and still do you know that and she laughed and said yes and I always new Dad would say no so wasnt worried, I am used to it being me and my brother and dont want another baby- I was definitely being told!! BF started to interject and I stopped her a week before our wedding didnt seem like an appropriate time to get into it and she had been 100% for the weddding but got noticably more clingy to DH the closer it got and kept organsing all his days that I was off to revolve around her   I let it go and understood it was difficlut time for her, but we have never discussed it since  

Dunno if she wants to know and is scared to ask and waiting for me to say, or doesnt want to know at all and stay in denial   just wish I could openly chat about it to her as she is almost 19 and we are close


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon lovely ladies  

Twinkle - Hi lovely I really do hope you are OK (stupid thing to say I know  ) I hope everything goes as well as can be expected this weekend xx  

Nicksy - Hi hun hope your shopping trip goes well and that you enjoy time with your mum xx

Pam - Don't you go overdoing things little lady look after yourself xx

Zuri - Glad to hear you are enjoying yourself, you totally deserve it - hope you have a fab weekend xx

Harriet- I don't blame you about not going on the 2ww thread, have to be honest when and if it comes to our turn I don't think I will be going on there.  I think it would drive me crazy  

Sue - Hope you are OK lovely, got any nice plans this weekend? xx

Clomidia - Hi lovely hope you are well xx

Well only 8 more sleeps till I go away and I cant wait  

I rang the hospital yesterday and still no news about our IVF appointment   but they did say it can take up to 2 weeks for the board to decide so hopefully we may know before we go away.

Hope you all have a fab bank holiday

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Nicksy – we have had interesting weather today, one minute sunny, next minute thunder and lightening!  I have been really tired as well, I am glad to hear it isn’t just me!  I think they said that they can see the flavour between 16 and 20 weeks.  Yes, we definitely want to know, I am just too damn impatient!  How about you?  Have fun bra shopping.  I am disappointed I am still the same size!

Pam – good luck with the viewing tomorrow.  You really deserve some luck after all the palaver that you have had.  Have a great time with your step kids.  I really don't know what to suggest with your step daughter, it is a difficult one.  If I was you I would just leave it, but it is just because I don't like confronting things!  

Ooooh, you have a very good argument there, it is my first and DH’s 4th, so I should get to choose!  Although his eldest child got to choose her own name as they were adopted when she was 7 and all got new names.  The middle one didn’t mind as long as he didn’t have his original name, and the youngest was only 3, so he didn’t really get a say.  I do wind DH up asking him how he feels having 18 years between his eldest child and youngest child - it makes him feel old! 

Kat – no plans this weekend, decorating tomorrow!  Hope you manage to get an answer back from the hospital soon.  No bank holiday for me, although I have the day off as I have to go to dentist.  

Twinkle – still thinking of you.

Hi to Zuri and everyone else.  Hope you are all ok.

Sue


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Sue* my step daughter is going to be 19 in 2 months and step son 17 next month so quite a big age gap there   think thats what SD is finding so difficult she see's her Dad as being old, I see him as 44 years young and lots of people start families at that age  

Been so busy this afternoon, made tea and did some cleaning then when DH went to work SD hung around and as this viewing is sooooooo important tommorow it was bugging me that I hadnt done anything to the garden so I said to her seeing as I have had IVF and an operation and am signed off sick and cant lift will you come to B&Q with me and carry some hanging baskets and compost......... now I couldnt have put it more bluntly and openly could I. Anyway she said yes, we went and got 2 hanging baskets and some compost, I potted on 2 plants and hung the baskets and may pop back in the am for some bedding plants cos they wont weigh much will they 

Hope that I didnt do too much but I havnt lifted or hoovered just dusted, washed clothes, tidied, cleaned etc etc etc.... keeping busy I cant rest all the time 

Pam


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Pam - my DH is only 35, over here there is a minimum and maximum age difference between an adopted child and parent (that is why we can't adopt, by the time we get clearance, get on the waiting list for a child, they match us with a child, we would have to get a teenager!  ).  The minimum is 17 years and the difference between him and his daughter is 17 years 2 months!  

I know what you mean about worrying that you are lifting too much, I am just the same!  I think I must ask DH nearly every day if something is too heavy or not!  Yesterday it was my box of cross stitch stuff, I was looking to see if I had any baby samplers.  I am sure you haven't done too much, I read in the paper a few days ago about a woman who was pregnant with twins and didn't even realise she was pregnant until she was 6 months gone.  All the things she had done, including helping to lift a piano down the stairs!  But it doesn't stop us worrying, does it?

I think you gave your SD a clear enough opportunity to discuss any of her concerns etc about your treatment and any future baby and she didn't say anything.  I don't think there is any point forcing the subject further.

Good luck today!  

Oh grumpy has just moved, he forgot to turn his alarm clock off and it has just woken him up!!!

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Well mum arrived home at 3pm yesterday and didnt even bother calling until 7pm then asked how i felt so i replied up and down, she said 'oh like that is it' then talked for 15 minutes about her holiday. DH is so disgusted with her dont now how im going to get through this party tonight. 

I had just started to be feeling a little human again, then post arrived this morning with a letter from Nurture to my doctor telling them i had a missed miscarriage, and they were disappointed. They were disappointed how the hell do they think i feel. 

Well better get going ive been roped into preparing the room and food.

Twinkle


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Blimey Twinkle, sending you huge hugs.

Perhaps your mum doesn't know quite how to deal with it and is avoiding the subject in order not to upset you too much. I know it isn't on the same scale, but my mum used to be like that with my BFN's and I had a right go at her for not being interested enough and she said that was the reason.

I hope you manage to cope ok tonight, don't stay longer than you feel comfortable to.  I am sure people will understand, s*d them if they don't.

Sue


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi gals  

Kat, hope you get the news soon! Would be great to know before your holiday  

Twinkle, I'm sorry you are having a hard time with your mum. I hope it sorts itself out hunny. I think mine sometimes feels she can do no right; if she asks too many questions I feel suffocated; if she doesn't ring me, I feel neglected! If you don't feel like going to the party then don't go. Take care of you, you have been through so much  

Sue, glad all is well with you. That's interesting about your dh and his stepkids, that he is only 17 years older than the eldest! He is so young too - definitely the right side of 40 (my dh is on the other side!) 

Pam, sounds like your SD is being a typical teenager!   At least you brought the subject up and gave her the opportunity and it's up to her now. Maybe when you get your bfp and hopefully start making plans for your baby she will have lots of time to help out and maybe that will encourage her to talk about things... Take it easy Miss PUPO Lady!  

Nicks, glad all is well with you too 

Harriet - yes, I knew what Wiggy looked like from **! Plus we texted each other descriptions - but there was no problem spotting her! How are you doing now, PUPO Lady No 2? I know what you mean about symptoms but you're so right, anything and everything can be symptoms for and against that elusive bfp. I pray you get there this time hunny   

I heard from Wiggy - she had a morula and an early blast transferred this morning - I'm sure she'll be back on line soon to chat to us all, but wanted to send lots and lots of        to her 

Zuri, how's your liver doing?   I think I've given you a run for your money this weekend.    Had friends over last night and ended up doing shots around 1am and eventually got to bed at 3am, after impromptu dancing round the living room... I'm knackered now. It's AGES since I had such a late night - and such a bender on the booze - we did a bottle of champers, four bottles of wine and loads of dodgy shots... uggg... the boys had vodkas as well... yuck... 

God, I can't believe I wrote that - we drank so much!! I should be locked up!!     

So today I am lazing on the sofa watching GP in my PJs... dh is fast asleep on the other sofa


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Evening All,

Gosh its a bit quiet on here today, where is everyone?

*Twinkle* Sorry that you are having such a hard time with your mum, maybe you should try to sit down and talk to her about it otherwise it is always going to be upseting you and as Sue said mayeb she just does not know what to say or do at the moment. Hope you survived the party

*Wiggs* think you should be home tonight with those 2 little embies on board - welcome to 2ww madness nice that you have joined us 

*Sue* 17 years isnt alot is it between father and child is it  thats an odd rule, wonder if its the same over here. Do you see alot of your step kids? are they excited about the baby?

*Clomidia* You failed to mention how many friends you had drinking that stash  now if it was 10 then that wouldnt be too bad.... but then if it was just the 4 of you   actually I could really do with a drink, it would make the 2ww go so much faster if I could just spend it drunk  

*Harriet* How are you feeling this afternoon, have you been keeping yourself busy and having a nice day? I havnt done much, was going to start studying but never got round to it 

*Kathryn* How many more sleeps  

*Zuri* any mojitos this weekend?, I am just jelous 

Well still going OK, had a bit of a nightmare yesterday when the dogs escaped and I had to lift a fence panel and lift them over- I got myself so upset that I had destroyed it all but have put it behind me today. Looks positive for selling the house after the viewing... but the excitement was short lived when we found out that the house we wanted had disapeared off the web site. we spoke to the agent today and she said that he has taken it off the market and is not open to negotiation he has had enough and wants to stay now as he has just got another job  so a year of trying to sell, the day we think we have sold we loose our house  trying not to think about it but am totally gutted so its distracting me from the 2ww  

Oh well, better be off need to feed myself again.... I cant stop eating   spent the am watching you tube conception to embryos and embryo development videos and trying to imagine what stage my little one(s) are at     it was really good so so hope that they are fighting on down there. Still feeling sick... but still know its started too early to be a symptom cant stop myself hope though  

Pam


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Pam – Neither me, my DH or his mum have seen the kids for nearly 5 years.  When DH got divorced the judge said that he had to pay a fixed amount each month, and in return the kids stayed with him every other weekend and he got updates from school, photos etc etc.  DH was staying with his parents and his dad was dying of cancer so the kids didn’t stay with him for a month.  And by the time he next had contact it was made clear that he was not welcome.  Ex wife had poisoned the kids minds against him.  He tried several times to see them, but she and the kids lived with her parents and bro, there were 4 adults blocking his access into the house and the kids were not allowed out to see him.  In the end she told the kids to tell him that they didn’t want to see him again, that was more than he could take and he hasn't tried to have contact since.  IMO what she has done is child abuse, mentally.  There is nothing that he can do legally, but if he stops paying he will get arrested.  Better shut up now because I could go on forever.  It really upsets me and gets me really stressed.  He was a fantastic hands on father and they are wonderful kids, I just can't believe how evil some people can be.

Sorry to hear that you are getting yourself stressed.  You are right to put it behind you, stress is not good.  Try to keep thinking on the positive side, it is great news that it looks promising for your house sale.  Good luck finding another house.  I remember when my house purchase fell though, I ended up finding another one I liked better!   

Sending you a top up of                                    

Sue


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Sue* that is such a shame about DH, cant he fight for access rights thru the court, I suppose if they are teenagers now it is more difficult isnt it. I think my DH ex tried to do the same but the kids were 11 and 12 and we live fairly close so they used to just come round on their way to and from school and also used their Dad as a constant taxi service which used to drive me mad but it meant to him he saw them every day so he was happy taxi-ing them to and from canoe clubs and watching them etc.. and nothing has changed they just wander in and out now and complain that theres no coke or crisps when I had no idea that they were coming  I am totally used to it now, SD especially was always daddys girl and likes to get her own way and thinks she has DH wrapped around her little finger and although at times drives me   sometime I know its her Dad and she needs time with him too so never challenge it. She is at placement just round the corner at the moment so turns up for coffee break and lunch break to raid the cupboard whether we are here or not- its good that she feels this is her home... but difficult to keep up with the food shopping   anyway I have gone on and on  

Thanks for the   boost 

Pam


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Half past 4 in the flippin morning and I have been up for the last half hour cos my dogs are terrified of thunderstorms. The thunderstorm didnt wake me up, the howling and scraping and whimpering did   lets hope it passes soon so that I can go back to bed    ............... worse than kids eh    I did try taking all 3 to bed but every time it thunders they leap up and howl and bark and whimper.... it clearly wasnt going to work so I got up


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am up early because I have to go to the dentist, appointment is at 8am, and it takes about an hour to drive there!  

Pam, DH can't fight access though courts as they are over 12 and according to law here they can't be "forced" to see him.  They are considered old enough to make their own decisions on that front.  I am so glad your DH still has contact with his kids.  We can only hope that one day they will seek him out, at least the are 3 of them, and it could only take one of them to come looking.  The oldest is 18 this year, so hopefully she will start to think for herself, depends how far the brainwashing has affected her.  

Anyway, I am avoiding the inevitable.  Must move my  

Have a great day everyone!

Sue


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone 

Sorry for the long radio silence, we just got back yesterday afternoon and I just didn't feel that I had the energy to do much other than sit and read the papers in the garden   Is it me or is there a lot in the papers about IVF at the moment  

As Pam and Clom kindly kept you up to date with all things about me over the past week - thank you lovely ladies - you know that we had 14 eggs collected, 13 were mature. After ICSI 10 fertilised with 3 being good quality on day 3. We had already decided that we wanted to go to blast unless we were strongly advised not to so with the 3 being of equal quality the embryologists were happy to go to blast. The rest of the embies were 3 x 6 cell, 1 x 5 cell and 3 x 4 cell but they weren't considered to be good quality. Anyway these were also taken to blast and by day 5 they were still going so that was good. Of the 3 good ones, on day 5 there was a morula which is the stage before blast and an early blast. The embryologist said that she could see that the morula was soon to become an early blast. It seems that our embies are a bit on the slow side   I'm not sure if this is a quality problem or just one of those things   I have to admit I was a bit disappointed that from 10 embies there were only 3 real contenders, it always surprises me how quickly those numbers qet dwindled down.

The last few times I have left after ET I have always been really excited and positive but this time I just don't seem to feel anything. I'm not being negative but I just don't feel pleased or happy or anything else. I feel that I should but just can't find that happy place at the moment. I have barely done anything over the past week and yet I feel worn out, mentally and emotionally that is. I'm sorry to moan, I don't mean to, I keep reminding myself that we have gotten further than we have done before.

Now let's see how many personals I can remember!

Pam, I didn't realise that there was a storm last night! Either it didn't reach us or I just slept straight through it! I think that you did the right thing by mentioning the IVF to DS, especially as there was a reason to. It is up to her now isn't it, when you get your BFP you'll have to tell her then and at least it won't be so much of a shock. As you've said in the past she is a daddy's girl and there's no escaping that, I think that you are great for having an open house for them to treat as there own whenever they want to. I know that it is their father but they have to respect your space and privacy too. Hope that you're feeling better today, are you back to work this week or studying?? 
Any other houses on the market that you like the look of? Have your buyers made an offer yet? Do you know how soon they want to move? You may want to suggest a long completion to enable you to find somewhere else.
Lots and lots and lots of        

Sue, I am so cross reading your post about your DH's ex wife    How dare she take his money each month yet deny him access to his children, I just can't think of words to describe people like her - words that wouldn't get censored anyway   I'm hoping that as they become adults they will realise how she turned them against their father they will want to find out the truth for themselves. As you say there are three of them and it will only take one to be curious for them to start the ball rolling. Does he find out any info on them on the internet, ** etc?? It's very difficult to stay hidden in this world nowadays isn't it.
I can't believe that you have passed twelve weeks already     that's fantastic and must be a massive relief to you. What happens now, do you have midwife appointments coming up? Is your next scan now at 20 weeks?
I too would want to find out the flavour, I think that it would start the bonding process as you at least start thinking of the baby as a little person and character with a name etc rather than just the baby. Fancy sharing any of those names with us or are you keeping it a secret?? I won't tell anyone  

Zuri, oh hun I do feel for you on the whole weight loss thing I really do   I am a advocate of healthy eating and exercise but I know that sometimes no matter what you do it just doesn't seem to help. The thing with losing weight is that you need to lose some weight to actually have the motivation to carry on and lose more, the difficult thing is getting started. You must do what you need to do because you have to be happy with yourself before you can start thinking about more treatment so that you are in the best place possible. My only concerns are what the effects on your ability to produce good quality eggs these tablets might have? I know that you will already have thought of this and will have researched and looked into it though, so whatever you do I'm right behind you.
Last week before I left I went to see a life coach / nutritionist person who is my yoga teacher. I saw her on the worst possible day because I hadn't really intended on talking about the IVF stuff but when I got there she asked how I was and I started crying and didn't stop for about an hour   Anyway, the result is that whilst my weight and BMI are normal she thinks it is very important to look at my diet so that my body is in the best condition to receive an embryo and nurture it to birth. She has asked me to fill out a health questionnaire and to also do a food diary. I just wondered if you wanted to do keep a food and exercise diary on here together so that we can keep check on each other each day, I know that you eat healthily but sometimes when you have to actually tell other people it makes you think before having the extra portion or whatever. My downfall is sugar, big time, I have it with my coffee, porridge, sweet snacks etc. I have put on about a stone since starting this tx though that does coincide with being in my 30's which doesn't help either does it!
I hope that you've had a lovely weekend socialising with your friends and that you're hangover isn't as bad as the last one!!

Harriet, congrats on being PUPO with your two blasts - that is amazing news       Did you have any other embies to freeze?? We haven't heard anything so I'm assuming that we didn't. Hope you're feeling ok and not letting the 2ww madness get to you but we're here for you if it is  

Twinks, still thinking of you sweety and sending you loads of the warmest cyber   I hope that you got through the party ok and that you didn't have to stay longer than you were comfortable with. It sounds as though your DH is amazingly supportive and I hope that he is still looking after you   I'm not sure what the answer is about your mum. My mum would call and ask me everyday how I was if she thought that she could but I think that she knows that she can get a bit much for me sometimes. On the other hand my MIL rarely asks about tx and she certainly wouldn't raise the subject it's only if I mention it, because of this I get annoyed with her and feel that she doesn't care. My conclusion is that whatever each of them does it's never right and I think that's just down to me, feeling different each day and expecting them to both know and act accordingly without me giving them any clues! I think that as the others have said that perhaps your mum doesn't know what to say or how to say it, it probably won't get any better unless you say something to help her out, you never know she may want to talk to you about it. Probably best to wait for a day when you are feeling a little brighter though as you don't want it to seem as though it is a personal attack on her - I'm not suggesting that you would be like this, I just know what I am like if I say things when I'm in the wrong mood  

Nicksy, hi hun, hope you and your dh and your little doggie are all well, but especially you   I know that you don't want to do a ticker and understand why, I just wondered how many weeks you are now?? You don't have to say if you don't want to. Hoping that you have a lovely bank holiday Monday   Oh, how was the bra shopping?? You know I've got plenty to go around when it comes to the chest department, you only have to ask 

Clom, great to meet up last week and thanks for finding the time.    As you probably noticed I have a habit of chattering on without really noticing the time so I hope that I didn't hold things up for you   Hope you and your DH have had a good weekend. How are your dancing classes going??

Kat, hope you hear about that hospital appointment soon, and before you go on holiday so that you at least know what is going on. When is it you go?? We're on holiday on Saturday with my parents, brother, sil and nephew. My OTD is whilst we're away, haven't decided yet if I will tell them the result or not. I've just told them it's in a few weeks, but it's actually closer  

Jilly  hey hun   I was only thinking of you and Erica last week and then you post   Hope all is good and dandy with you, do you still hear from Erica?? If so, pass on my lov, you both got me through so much last year I will always be grateful and appreciative for your support   

Well that turned into a mammoth post didn't it!! If you're still here reading, I've finished now!


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Wiggy..  You've got to blasts             WELL DONE YOU!!! Don't being feeling disappointed with the 3.. Blasts give you a higher  chance of a   and some people believe the ones that don't make it to blasts would probably not give you the best chance of success.. So from where I'm looking it looks like fab news!! PUPO and a bit of          to you... I'll be watching!!!!! 
 I still hear far too much from Erica     about 4 hours on the   the other week.. She's very busy at work so doesn't get chance to post.. but I will tell her pop on to see your news.. 
Ah Erica & I enjoyed our chats on here.. The thread was quiet and you all needed a little support.. but look at the thread at the moment it's fab and so much support.. exactly what you all need..

Good luck everyone with your journey.. I will be reading.. 
Hope you all get your dream in 2009 xxxxx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Thanks for your lovely words Jilly   

Lister just called, two more of our embies made it to blast but they weren't sufficient quality to freeze which is fine with us. It does confirm that we had the best two put back which is a comfort. 

As it happens, of the three that were the same quality and 8 cells on day 3, two of those progressed and were trf'd back but the other one arrested on day 4     She did say that on day 3 there was no reason that the arrested one wouldn't have been selected for a day 3 trf so again confirmation that we made the right decision. It's all a big learning curve isn't it, I feel that I know so much more about my body and our embies from the first go last year.

Nothing to do now but sit wait patiently and try not to analyse, sounds easy right?  Any tips anyone, I'm ironing right now and can only think about food


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi gals 

Hi Jilly  

Wiggy, it was great to chat too - I couldn't believe the time had flown by!! And thank you again for cake!    I was thinking about you over the weekend and hoping that you might feel a bit better. It's so so hard, isn't it, to stay positive? At the moment, I am trying to be cheerful and supportive of my friend expecting the twins but I get a pain in my chest at times at the unfairness of it all. I know our dh's are wonderful but I don't think they will ever really get the emotions and the innate desire we have, and how it can sometimes consume us... or is it just me  

I'm glad you heard back from the clinic, and delighted you had the best two put back; it's a disappointment there is nothing to freeze but YOU WON'T NEED THEM because you will be pg in the next week or so     I think about my two embies and wonder did we put the right ones back, especially as our 6-cell got to blast in the end... but we will never know. And with my small crop of eggs it's unlikely they'll ever want us to go to blast and will just pick the best two on day 3 (if we get more than two of course). Sometimes it would be better if we only had TWO embies and then we would know that's it, they're both on board and be accepting of that... 

Dancing was great last week, btw, we are getting the hang of it now and have such fun too. We laugh so much, then come home via the fish-n-chip shop and share a bottle of wine to welcome in the weekend... lovely  

Pam, I hope you get some good news about the house! How are you feeling? You are over half-way there now aren't you? The 2nd week is such a head-wrecker, remember we are all here for you!!!   Erm, and yes, there were only four of us drinking ...  

Sue, that is just an awful situation for your dh to be in. I can't imagine how much hurt he must have felt, and must still feel. Oh lord, it's such a cruel world isn't it? As the others have said, I hope his children come to find him one day. He is blessed to have you and your little bub...   

How is everyone else? Hope you all had a lovely weekend  

Zuri, where are you?  

Feeling lousy again today; bank holiday weekend is over and only work to look forward to for the rest of the week!    Oh, and ovulation too of course... and then the 2ww madness, despite having about a 2% chance of it ever working naturally    Still, 10 days til holidays    And two more cycles til we go again...


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Wiggy - Congrats honey on your 2 fab blasts          wonderful news lovely. I haven't got any advice for you to get through this god awful 2ww, but just try and relax and think what will be will be (thats what I tried to do!)  I'm 9 weeks and 2 days today honey and I still worry every single day about something (my wee is too yellow, I don't feel sick, I do feel sick, I don't feel tired, what's that pain etc etc) Its bloody wearing me out   Every day I just think I'm another day nearer. 

Pam - how are you getting on with your Step Daughter now? 
How's the 2ww going for you honey? 

Harriet - Hi sweetie - how are things with you? Our other 2 week waiter!! Hope you are not going completely round the bend. 

Sue - Hi honey, oh yeah, give us a clue on some names that you have chosen 

Zuri - How did your weekend go? The weather was great here - for a change. It was lovely spending some time with my Mum & Dad. My Mum looks after me when she comes here  

Jilly - hi hun, don't think we have spoken before. Lovely to meet you  

Clom - Hi hun, sorry that you are feeling lousy. Is it 10 days until your holiday to Italy? I am sure that it will do you the world of good getting away from it all. Sending loads of love to you  

Twinks - I am still thinking of you hun and hoping you are ok. 

Kat - Hi hun, not long to go for you now for your hols. Wish I was coming with you honey. Whereabouts in Turkey are you going? 

Not much to report here. As above still driving myself nuts that everything is ok. I went shopping with my Mum on Saturday and didn't end up getting any bras   It is really weird, but going round the shops absolutely exhausted me. My Dad said I looked awful on Sat night and I explained that it feels like somebody is hitting you with a wet tea towel every day.   Anyways, I know that feeling will pass and I will suddenly start getting some more energy (won't I Sue  )

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Wiggy: I'm so pleased that you got to blast hunny, I was thinking about you and texting Pam to find out your progress. In the end you had a similiar outcome to me, we had 4 at day 3, 3 made it to blast, 2 were transferrred and the third didn't make it so still no frosties. Hopefully we won't need them eh. I have no tips whatsoever for the 2ww, I have found it harder than the first time because I keep comparing symptoms. I think staying busy is the best thing to do

Pam: How are you hun, I hope you are feeling ok. Remember some people don't have any symptoms at all!

Nicksy: I totally understand how worried you must be. I have developed a knicker checking toilet ritual that I don't expect will end even if I do get a BFP!

Sue: How are you? I guess you must be feeling a bit better by now

Twinks: Hope the party went ok at the weekend, sorry you mum was insensitve she sounds like my  in- laws!

Clomidia: Only 2 cycles to go until your next go? Woohoo thats not long at all and will come around in no time

Kat: How are you hun

Well we had a lovely weekend in Bournemouth, the weather was amazing and it helped take my mind off the dreaded 2ww. I am not feeling all that positive haven't had many symptoms to speak of except AF pain and slightly sore .) (.  The period pain got much worse last night and is still around on and off today. I am praying that the witch isn't on her way. Did anyone else get this and a BFP?


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Nicksy, ahh bless you    you have confirmed my worsts suspicions, that the worrying only gets worse once you get a bfp!! I can understand your daily concerns and your right each day is a day closer. Do you have any more scans or appointments coming up??

Clom, you're more than welcome to a cake, it's my pleasure     And no, it's not just you, it consumes me too. There are days when I honestly don't think that I think about anything else and when I go out and see people with prams or bumps I wonder why they managed to achieve something that seems to impossible for me    These days come and go though and I'm sure there are some more happier days to come just around the corner    Your dancing classes sound like just the tonic you both need, something fun for to both do which isn't fertility related   

Harriet, with the exception of a few cramps I haven't felt anything at all. Exactly the same as my previous goes, I've been examining my boobs for veins and there are a few but I can't honestly say that they weren't there before or are cyclogest induced    I feel no different at all    Keep trying to remind myself that at this stage anyone that has concieved naturally has no idea that they might be pg and it's not til 6 weeks that symptoms may start - if any that is. I just wish I could feel something, both phyically and emotionally that is, still feeling flat. Your OTD is closer than mine so I imagine that you are feeling worse than I am when it comes to symptom spotting    Great that you had a weekend away to take your mind off things and pleased that the weather was good for you. I think that I may buy a comedy dvd, I think Confessions of a Shopaholic is out now isn't it?? DH is away for the night tomorrow so I think a chick flick is in order, think I read somewhere that laughter is good for embies   

Pam, how are you feeling now, thinking of you   

Zuri, hun are you there?? Miss you   

Better dash, have another interview in half an hour and will take me 20 mins to drive there, see you later ladies


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon lovely ladies  

Nicksy - Hi lovely I can also totally understand how worried you must be but heres to   that you have a healthy pregnancy xxx  Oh and in answer to your question we are going to Bodrum (can't wait!)

Harriet - Afternoon hun glad to hear you had a good time in Bournemouth, by brother lived there for a short time and I used to love to go an visit.  I really do hope that your 2ww goes really quick and you get that well deserved BFP  

Zuri - Hi lovely how are you? xxx

Wiggy - Many congrats on getting to blast I   you get your BFP xx All the very best with your interview xx

Twinkle - Thinking of you both lovely xx

And hi to everyone Clomidia, Pam & Sue and anyone I have forgotten xxx

Well I rang the hosp today for an update but still no news   part of me would like to hear back from the NHS board before we go away but another part doesn't  

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

how is everyone today?

*Wiggy* what a mammoth post, I am so impressed !! its nice to have you back PUPO girl   I so hope that the interview went well, what sort of job was it for?

*Clomidia* where are you going on holiday? must be 9 days to go now, at least you have that to think about while you work, and 2% is better than none so have fun  and all that alcohol between 4 of you   yes that was quite alot   I am jelous though, I am sure this 2ww would be easier if I spent it drunk   actually if you start again in 2 months gonna have to start cutting down again 

*Nicksey* why didnt you get any bra's in the end? sorry that you are feeling so rubbish but you will start feeling soon hopefully and get more energy   plus getting closer to that big 12 week milestone  

*Harriet* I have proper AF pain now as well  today has been so tough, I was fine until today and then have totally lost it now, its just such a nightmare- I just wanna know!!!!! today I am so sure it hasnt worked and keep . I so hope that the 3 of us get BFP together, I am not sure how I could cope with a BFN   got to be positive   

*Kathryn* thats so annoying that you have still not heard   hope that you will hear soon 

*Sue* how are you this am 

Well Britains got talent again for me tonight  feeling so   today just feel back to normal- totally back to normal, no longer bloated and my breasts have shrunk  , dont feel sick any more and I have bad AF pain now like normal AF pain that I get every month  

Pam


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,

Started bleeding this morning so thought AF was here but had woken up feeling so so sick and was so happy thinking I was pregnant again. Anyway decided sod it am having a lovely bath so did lay in the bath for an hour then DH had said he wanted to go to a local auction so went into total denial pretending no AF and went out happy and smiling then to B&Q where I needed the toilet and noticed that the bleeding was now red- but still only when I wiped, walked round B&Q and on the way home said to DH may as well buy a test  and do it now seeing as AF here, no point waiting for another 2 days

According to clearblue digital I am 3-4 weeks pregnant 

Now I cant stop         have left a message on local clinic ansaphone, lister nurses and e-mailed Jaya.......

now just to wait..............

Anyone got any other ideas?

Pam


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh Pam - big hugs to you   It could be a number of reasons and after being on the waiting for the 1st scan board, I see that bleeding in early pregnancy is extremely common. Did you have 2 embies put back? It could be that you are losing one of them or it could be just one of those things. Get yourself to the EPU as soon as you can and get checked out. 

Let us know how you get on.  

Hi to everyone else

xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

My local fertility clinic just rang back, they dont want to do a blood test until Friday seeing as that was my OTD


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon ladies  

Pam - Massive hugs lovely   i really do hope and   the blood test comes back OK on Fri, its really mean that they wont do it before xxx

Nicksy - hi lovely how are you feeling? xx

A BIG hi to everyone hope you are all well.

Well I feel like I can officially be part of this thread now   the hospital just rang me and said that the NHS board have agreed to bring our treatment forward.  So we have a meeting with our consultant the day after we come back off hols - we are over the moon, it a little step closer   

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

The IVF nurses rang and said congratulations on being pregnant and not to panic as bleeding in early pregnancy is very common    I have not for one minute felt happy to be pregnant so far seeing as the bleeding started before the result so have just felt panic and numb and    even when I saw it say pregnant I just felt like I knew it would say that and I am loosing it.

I am on one cyclogest a day and they said to increase it to morning and night- so I took one now just to help it out  

There is still red there when I wipe but still no proper bleeding so       cramp is awful though so that is worrying me      they said get a blood test if I can, so I have e-mailed and said should I try and get one today or wait till Friday which is what my local clinic have offered me this am when I rang them. They were useless and said maybe its implantation- after 12 days    then they said maybe its the trigger- taken 14 days ago      

If cant get thru to the clinic locally again I could pop into A&E seeing as I am a Sister there so its easy to pull strings but also means I may as well just announce to everyone what is going on    they all know anyway they guessed after I disapeared for the first treatment 

Ooo this is so hard- impossible to feel happy at all


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi went and had a blood test and my HCG is only 8   

average for 12 dpo should be 36-50, it does say lowest recorded that went on to healthy pregnancy is 2 but think it is unlikely     thats lower than the clearblue should even have tested positive on


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Morning Girls

Well its a      for me! I tested twice once with first response and got a dark line and the clearblue digital said 2-3 weeks pregnant. I am cautiously happy after last time i'm not letting myself get too excited. I'm off to the lister for a blood test this am, should hopefully get the results by the end of today

Pam: I'm thinking of you hun and hoping and praying that it works out well for you


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

wow girls, test day seems to have come round so quick? did you not only have ET last week?

Anyway well done Harriet!! Woo Hoo - keeping everything crossed for you - is today OTD?

Pam, keeping everything crossed for you too xx

Wiggs is your test date soon too?

Sorry been AWOL, just not felt like coming on FF so much seeing as nothing is happening here plus been a bit busy - but am lurking and quickly scanning all your posts and thinking about you all

I'm flying back to the UK for 10 days tonight so might not get as much time to check, Wiggs can you text me your news (I'll PM you my mobile) as I doubt i'll get a to a computer until Sunday when I get to my parents

x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Harriet, I'm so pleased for you    Congratulations !!!!!! I was thinking of you yesterday, about how you must be feeling, those last few days are awful aren't they, you were the first person I thought of when I woke this morning. This is fantastic news    

Zuri, hi hun, I've been missing you    but I know what it's like when you're having a break from tx and others are in the middle of cycling so I totally understand . Of course I'll txt you and let you know how it goes, we'll be in France so not sure I'll have access to FF anyway. Just PM me your number


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Wiggy

Thanks for  your thoughts, you are right the last few days are terrible with constant knicker and symptom watching. It is truly a difficult journey. I have to say it helped having Pam on the end of the phone and we have been texting a lot comparing symptoms. It really helped to have someone else to go through it. I will PM you my number so feel free to text me whenever you like and I will try and help! I know your test day is not far away so will be keeping all crossed for you


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Harriet - Congratulations on your BFP lovely what wonderful news xxxx 

Zuri - Hi lovely hope you are OK xxx

Wiggy - Morning hun how are you today? xx

Love Kat xx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Harriet - woohoo, wow honey, so made up for you   I understand that you are not letting yourself get too excited and I really hope that you have a healthy pregnancy. 

Zuri - hi hun, lovely to hear from you. I understand about the not posting too. I seemed to go ages without doing any treatment, and it becomes difficult  

Pam - I am sorry about your HCG results honey. I am sending you loads of hugs and hope you are ok  

Wiggy - Hi hun, are you our next tester then? I have got everything crossed for you honey  

Kat - wow, nearly holiday time for you. Can I come   I look as white as a milk bottle - I desperately need a bit of sun xx

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Nicksy - of course you can i am sure I can squeeze you in


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

hi gals 

Harriet, I'm so so thrilled for you!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!   Hope this one is a keeper hunny I really do - or even two?! OMG, you might be having twins sweetie!!! (you see, I can be mad and excited for you if you like )     Sending you the biggest cyberhug possible

Pam, how are you doing? Are you having your bloods done again? I am     that you will get good results next time round and that bubs is/are just late starts. I really hope it works out for you. I know how tough it is for you right now as sadly, on my chem pg last year my hcg levels were the same as yours hun, but I am praying with all my might that you are going to get good news  We're all here for you 

Kat, that's great news that you have an appointment soon - my goodness you never know, you could be cycling with Zuri and I soon! 

Zuri, how are you doing hun? I'm afraid I haven't been on much lately either, there's not a lot to say really when you're just sitting around twiddling your thumbs waiting to go again 

Nicks, have a lovely time in Turkey with Kat   

One week til holidays here... yipeeee... can't wait... just got to get through the next week of manic work and then I can CHILL OUT xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Wiggy - how could I forget about you   I hit the send button too quickly! 

I've been thinking of you this last week and      you get good news next week.
Big Hugs from London xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi girlies,

OTD is Monday and up until today I was feeling pretty calm and realistic about it, the wham, all logic has gone out of the window and I'm having to step away from the pee sticks    I've actually only got one left over from last time and not sure I can trust myself to get anymore just yet.   

Harriet do you mind me asking if you have had any symptoms at all? I gather from Pam that you have an amazing HCG level which is wonderful, must be so comforting     

Night all


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning Girls,

*Clomidia* Morning, hope that you are feeling better, are you getting excited 6 days now until you go on holiday   where are you going?

*Nicksy* thanks for the message, I am   that the HCG rises today to a nice healthy level  

*Kat* I am so pleased that you heard back from the NHS board, that will be something to look forward to when you come back from holiday, will you be able to start treatment straight away?

*Harriet*                I am so pleased for you and your little twins   

*Zuri* Sorry that you are feeling down, hope you have a good time at home 

*Wiggy* how are the nerves this morning?, hope you are managing to feel more positive today, any symptoms yet?

Well I did my pregnancy test this morning seeing as it was OTD only one problem I peed all over it and so only half the window showed but I had half a line in the control and half a faint line in the pregnant box- so guess that its another positive then, so 3 positives now to one negative. I actually felt excited for the first time although I know I should seeing as there is still a bit of bleeding and HCG was soooooooo low the other day. Have been and had bloods and am just waiting...... am fed up of not knowing, I just wanna be pregnant, so so hope that it is rising - rrrrrrrr I was never good at patience

Pam


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Morning All

Wiggy: Don't test early - give the test to someone else for safe keeping! Of course I don't mind you asking about symptoms. This is what happended. Started getting AF cramps the day after ET, these lasted for 2 days then lessened considerably. Some nights I woke up in pain but nothing much. It felt EXACTLY like AF pain. 2 days before test day I felt terrible really like i was getting my period, and a bit hungry. My (. .) only hurt because i kept prodding them. Really I have to say my symptoms only started properly on test day and if it hadn't been test day i think i would have guessed. All i have at the moment is stomach cramps that are really bad, some nausea and really really hungry. I hope this has helped. Text anytime

Zuri: Of course we understand that you are taking a step back, it really isn't long until your next treatment though, it will come around so quickly.

Clomidia: Hi hun - lucky girl going on holiday soon

Pam: Our posts crossed, you and me both on the patience side of things. Do you think its God's way of teaching inpatient people a lesson? Pretty harsh if it is  
Kat: Great news about your IVF appointment that means you can go on holiday and relax!

Pam: Am thinking about you today

Twinkle: Hope you are ok

Sue / Nicksy: Hiya girls!

Well I got my beta back yesterday, it was 334    they didn't call until 6pm so was very nervous by that point. My first scan is booked for 24th June which is agggees to wait but my sonographer is on holiday


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning all xxx

Harriet - Hi lovely, the 24th June will be here before you know it hope you are keeping well xxx

Wiggy - I agree please don't test early   thinking of you lovely xxx

Zuri, Clomidia, Pam, Nicksy, Sue and Twinkle thinking of you all and Morning xxx

Well last day in work today (thank god!) then we jet off tomorrow, can't wait just what we need, then we have our appointment to look forward to when we get back.  And to top it all of my car passed its MOT today - i never get this much good luck!!!

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Harriet- when would the scan have been? I know I am jumping the gun a bit seeing as bleeding and dont have result yet....... but cant help it I feel positive today for the first time since I tested


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have just realised, 

Nicksy is going away
Clomidia is going away
Wiggy is going away
Zuri is sort of coming home but going away   

doesnt leave many people to chat to eh


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Pam, good to hear that you are feeling more positive today, that's a good sign      Hope they don't make you wait too long for the results of your bloods.

Harriet thanks for letting me know how you've been ................ I can identify with some of it, but then it's no different to the other times when I've had a bfn so who knows     I really should be getting all sorts of stuff ready for our holiday but I just can't concentrate on anything else at the moment. I know that the sensible thing is to wait, and I will, but it is a real struggle. I've just read through a post on the 2ww board about symptoms etc and it basically says that they won't start, if at all, for a good few weeks minimum. Deep down I know that is the case but I feel like I'm starting to lose my mind     I was doing really well up until yesterday. 

What I really need to do is get off of this flamin' computer and start packing or anything unrelated to tx! I am actually starting to annoy myself, sorry girls!


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Pam - I'm not going away (unfortunately) I asked if I could squeeze into Kat's suitcase but I doubt I would, I getting a right fat heifer!! I am glad that you are feeling more postive today honey and I hope and pray that your HCG levels rise. 

Wiggy - stay away from the pee sticks honey. I didn't have any symptoms both before and after my BFP. They only started a few weeks in. Thats the problem with the 2WW board - it can drive you absolutely barmy. Just relax and think about seeing a lovely BFP on Monday! Sending big hugs honey  

Kat - Have a fantastic holiday honey. Glad that you will be able to get going with IVF soon too hun - you derserve it. xx

Harriet - The wait for the 1st scan is an absolute killer hun, but it will be here before you know it. Good HCG level x

Hi to Clom, Zuri, Sue and anyone I have missed  

Well nothing to report here. We are having a BBQ tomorrow which also ties in with the FA Cup Final. The weather is beautiful so I might try and get in the garden for a little bit. Still stressing that I don't have that many pg symptoms and am now worrying that something has happened and I don't even know  

It's just waiting to get to this 12 week mark that is driving me loopy. Midwife appointment next week so hopefully she will put my mind at rest  

Much love to you all

xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Wiggs

Hehe I have sat on this flaming computer for the last 2 hours, in fact the last 2 days of doing nothing   , am going totally and utterly mad waiting for the phone to ring, the bleeding seems to be stopping so       it is going to be hard testing when you are on holiday, will anyone else know what is going on? are you going with your parents do they know? keep in text contact I will be biting my nails for you and    for a positive result- and stop analysing the symptoms, it wont do you any good

Oh and remember, no soft cheese and no seafood    wonder how french pregnant women cope


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

******************* BREAKING NEWS***********************


My HCG is now 40      still low but that has over doubled so am happy, although still bleeding a bit    OMG for the first time in my life I can say.......... I am PREGNANT      

My progesterone is 24.9, is that OK?

Pam


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Pam - that truly is wonderful news lovely xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Girls

Lots of   today!

Pam: Congrats I am so happy for you hun. I am   this one sticks. I reckon they both implanted but the bleeding was you losing one. This other one seems like a sticker so i'm sure it will be fine.

The lister told me I could have a scan w/c 15th June but Liz is away so I could see someone else or wait for her

Wiggy: I totally emphathise with you, its very hard but honestly the symptoms are just like period, I didn't "feel" pg at all. In fact I was convinced it hadn't worked. Just ask Pam!

Nicksy:  Your 12 week scan must be in a couple of weeks I guess. Lots of luck hun. We are also having a BBQ at the weekend so i'm hoping for good weather too.

Kat; Glad you are having lots of luck. I reckon our luck is changing on this board. Pretty soon we will have to re-name it IUI turned IVF turned pg!
One questions girls when do you think its ok to   Zita says 12 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Harriet* Zita is a sexually frustrated witch and if she cant get it she wants to make sure we all suffer   The Lister said  was OK in the 2ww so I am sure it will be fine, I wont be waiting 12 weeks- unless I keep bleeding   Lister just e-mailed asking me to have more bloods on Monday seeing as I am still bleeding so       for the next result now      Ooo I hope I make it to the scan in 2 weeks


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

To be honest Harriet, me and DH haven't   and I don't think we will until 12 weeks. This is nothing to do with what Zita West has said but every website that you go on says, it 'should' be fine. I am not happy relying on should anything after paying all this money and getting this far so I have told DH he will have to wait. To be fair though, it is him more than me who says that if something happened and we thought it was because of that, we would be devastated. 

Its completely up to you though honey. Obviously most people just get on with it and everything is completely fine. 

xxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Right lovely ladies I'm off, speak to you all in 2 weeks. Take care

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh to   or not to   what a question    I guess you have to do whatever you are comfortable with so that you never have any regrets. Though I do agree with Pam in that I think Zita's advice, generally, tends to air on the side of extreme caution.

Well girlies we're off on our hols imminently (sp?) so I'll love ya and leave ya and see ya next week   

Hope everyone gets to enjoy the sunshine, those barbies you're all having sound deeeelish!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Pam hun – sorry I haven’t been online when you needed a huge cyberhug.  I haven't got any holidays planned so you can always chat to me!  I made that comment about French women last weekend when my m-i-l gave me some brie (she knows I like the stuff and buys me some every time I go round there!), I had to explain that I couldn’t have it.  I said to her and DH that I am sure that in the past French women ate lots of brie and had healthy pregnancies!  Also when people say not to have hot baths, I am sure people had healthy pregnancies before showers were invented!  It is only some seafood, not all.  I have had fish during this pregnancy.  Oooooh, just seen your last post, huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge congratulations!!!!  Amazing fantastic news!    

Kat – amazing news about your treatment being brought forward!  Have a great holiday - I bet you can’t wait to get back now!  

OMG Harriet!!  I just can’t put it into words how happy I am for you!  Amazing news – congratulations!!!!     I am impatient as well, I think perhaps you are right, someone is teaching us a lesson! 

Zuri – have a great trip!  

Wiggy – have fun in France.  I will have everything crossed for you.         I know the lure of the peestick, I can totally sympathise!  I had no symptoms at all, it really does vary from person to person.  I stayed away from the 2ww board for most of my treatments, I looked on it for the first IUI and I went loopy analysing myself and comparing myself to others that I had a couple of panic attacks.

Clomi – hope your holiday comes round quickly!

Nicky – Nothing changes at the 12 week mark!  I am now 13+ and I am still worried that something will go wrong.  I have a midwife appointment on Thursday afternoon, when is yours?

Anyone heard from Twinkle – sending her lots and lots of love and hugs. 

Sue


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Girls,

*Sue* thankyou so much for your message it was really lovely and I have been feeling so down its lovely to receive my cyberhug and sending one back 

*Harriet* how are you feeling with that superduper hormone level? I am getting slightly concerned that at 4 weeks plus 2 days I am already feeling so very very sick and seriously thought i would throw up this morning. But it is a reassuring sign so I am not complaining (yet  ) just  

*Nicksy* Ah you are not on holiday then  sorry !! its nice to have you still around though. Are you feeling any better yet or still tired all the time? I was reading that once they see the hb your risk of miscarriage is very very low so hope that you are managing to relax a bit. If this pregnancy continues you can remind me of that in a few weeks 

Ooo its Wiggys OTD tommorow, she wont get this but        

well since finding out about my BFP I have been really down and   that after all these years of waiting and all the money and emotions that have gone into 3 cycles that then it was like a sick joke to get a BFP while bleeding. Everyday I went to bed and   that the bleeding will be gone and today day 5..... I think it is going     plus I woke at 5am with the room spinning and feeling like I was going to throw up and have felt so sick all day today that I am  that it is a positive sign that my hormones are doubling  

Pam


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Pam – sending you another huge hug.  Hopefully the fact that the bleeding has stopped and you are starting to feel queezy is a good sign that things are looking up for you.  Hopefully you will soon be able to relax and enjoy your pregnancy.  I will be thinking of you today having your blood tests.  

OMG – Wiggy will probably know now!  Has anyone got her mobile number?!  Will she let us know?

Bank holiday here (Whit Monday, I think!) and the sun is out!  We are going to finish putting the chests of drawers together this morning and then go shopping for a cot later.  M-i-l has given me some money for my birthday so I will probably use that.  

Sue


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi gals, just a quickie as have to walk the wee doggie in a mo... 

Harriet - how are you doing? Your hcg was AMAZING ... it's twins I reckon   

Pam, so so glad that you're still pg!! Fingers and toes crossed for your next test - when is it?  

Sue, Nicksy, how's things with you guys? 

Zuri, Kat, hope you're both having an amazing holiday! 

I texted Wiggy to wish her a lovely holiday and good luck with testing, I think she said she'd let me know, so if I hear anything I'll be back on here. Thinking loads and loads of      for her xx 

Everyone else hi


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Gals, it's a BFN for Wiggy


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Wiggy - I know that you are away on holiday but just wanted to say I very sorry I am. I thought this might be your time, I really did. I am sending you massive hugs right now. If anyone deserved it, you did.  

Hi Clom - how are you? 

xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok, thanks Nicks - trying to get as much work done as possible before holidays tomorrow  
Can't wait   

Hope everythings ok with you? 

It's very quiet on here right now


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Have a fab holiday honey. That seems to have come around really quickly!

It is quiet on here - I think everyone is on holiday   Did Wiggy text you hun, or have you spoken to her? 

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

hi girls

Just a quickie. Wiggs thanks for the text - am so sorry it wasn't good news, I was genuinly gutted for you, really hoped this would be your time. You know where I am xxxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Girls,

just to let you know my HCG has dropped and I have been told that I will definitely have a miscarriage

Pam


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

oh pam I'm so sorry what a rollercoaster you've been on - gutted for you too 

Clom have a great holiday x

Sorry been quiet - over in the UK and been quickly keeping track by phone so aplogies for short and sweet messages

X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

just wanted to 'gatecrash'

so sorry to read Pam's and Wiggys sad news

thinking of you both and your DH's

big   
Love Emxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Girls
So sorry I have been awol, been at work this week and its not so easy for me to post there

Clom: Have a fab holiday hun, where are you going again?

Nicksy: Hi hun - must be 12 wks for you soon. Seems sooooooooooo far away for me at the moment

Wiggy: I hope you are managing to have a nice time on your holiday. I am so sorry for your bad news.

Pam: I am still hoping the bloods are wrong and you won't miscarry, sending you lots and lots of   you know where i am

Twinkle: I hope you are ok too hun

Kat: You are now well into your holiday, hope you are having a fab time

Sue: Hi hun


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Girls,

has anyone heard from Wiggs, she text me it was a BFN on Monday but I havnt heard anthing since when I text her. Hope she is OK


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Pam
No i haven't heard anything but then she did say that she wouldn't be able to go on the computer much. I'm sure she just needs some time with her DH to recover.


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Hope you are all ok. 

Pam - I am so sorry about your HCG levels dropping. I had everything crossed for you. What a terrible rollercoaster of emotions that you have been through  

Zuri - Hope you are enjoying the UK - I see on ** that you have been spending lots of money - you go girl  

Harriet - Hi hun, how are you feeling? Any little symtoms yet? I am 10 + 4 weeks today so only another 10 days to go until the 12 week mark. I seem to have been in this stage my whole life. 

Love to everyone else

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Nicksy

I know how you feel about time, can't believe its only been 1 week since we found out. Especially with everything thats been going on with Pam. I have a few symptoms, sore breasts, starving, tired and cramps but no ms yet. How about you? Tbh i'd rather be having ms if you know what i mean!


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hun, the MS will come soon - I think I started feeling really sick about week 6 or week 7, but I also had the runs for 2 days (sorry TMI) which were absolutely awful. But all the time I was thinking oh well at least I know something is happening in there   I went through a stage at the beginning of eating loads in the morning and lunchtime and then at dinnertime when the food was on the table, I could honestly just have thrown up at the thought of eating it - very weird! 

I have good days and bad days now. Yesterday I felt lousy and fell asleep on the settee when I was meant to be working   I only woke up because the phone rang   Today I seem a bit better but I need something to eat soon!!

If you need anything hun, let me know - I know what those early weeks are like waiting for the first scan but you sound like you have got some good symtoms hun  

xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Girls,

hcg is 33 so its well and truly over for me, feel nothing really- not upset at all just totally exhausted from the whole thing and a bit of a feeling of relief that this last week of hell is over and I have the answer that in my heart of hearts I felt was inevitable from the start. I have no doubt that at some point I will be totally gutted and     probably in a week or two when it is sunk in, for today I just feel nothing. Just wanna get the bleeding over and done with

Pam


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Wiggy – I am so sorry to hear about your BFN, sending you the hugest of hugs.  

Clomi – hope you are having a great holiday!

PamLS – oh hun, I just don’t know what to say.  How absolutely horrible for you.  I am absolutely gutted for you.  Sending you lots of love and hugs.  

Harriet – Hi!  I know what you mean, DH says that it is good that I am not having symptoms, but I would rather have them as then I would know that everything is still ok!

Nicksy – that has gone really quickly!  I didn’t have ms, I had afternoon and evening sickness.  Tiredness has been my main side effect.

Zuri - hi!!!!!

Sorry I have been away – Sims 3 was released and I have been sidetracked!   

Sending love and hugs to all.

Sue


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all of your lovely messages of support. I can't believe that it was a week ago that we had those dreaded words 'not pregnant' on the pee stick, in truth I'm still feeling quite shell-shocked. I just don't know what more we can do     

We just got back from our holiday at the weekend, being away was a mixed blessing, it was great to have quality time with dh without any daily interruptions but we were with our family and I didn't really want to share my upset and distress with them. Coupled with that my s-i-l who was with us is over 6 months pg and at least 2 other ladies camping near us were heavily pg too. There were children everywhere, as you would expect, and I just couldn't stop thinking that we were the only childless couple there. (We probably weren't.) My parents and 2 yr old nephew were also with us and of course my nephew had a ball with all of his family there, but when I watched him playing with my dh and my dad I couldn't help but feel sadness that I might not ever be able to give either of them a child/grandchild to have that same sort of special relationship with. 
Having said that I have also had waves of positivity about things that I want to do over the next couple of months. In a nut shell I'm going to concentrate on me, getting in a healthy and positive state of mind. I'm considering reiki, not sure if any of you have any experiences? I'm not really sure what to expect.

I haven't booked my follow-up yet, I'm going to ask the Dr if he thinks I should have a hysteroscopy. It was 2 years ago since I had mine done and it was performed locally so Lister have never actually had a gander inside me, maybe they will find something, I'm wondering if the problem is with my uterus     I just hate the fact that we never really know why     And then to make it worse, we have to start all over again from zero so whatever response you had last time doesn't really matter, if anything as we get older the chances are that the responses could get worse.

Zuri hope you had a great week away and good to hear that you've been doing your bit to support the British economy     Hope that you managed to catch up with all of your family and friends but still managed to have some relaxing time too   

Nicksy    Sorry to hear that time has been dragging for you hun, the 12 week mark is such a milestone that I imagine it just can't come quick enough for you. Will you be having another scan then?? Hope that all is well and that you had a good weekend   

Sue, good to hear from you and hope all is good with you and your precious babe too    Haven't got a clue what Sims3 is though   

Harriet, how are you doing, still up on Cloud 9 or back to anxious waiting?? Is it next week that you have your scan? Hope that you're feeling well and that you have all of the symptoms that you wish for   

Twinks, haven't heard from you for a while, I    that you're feeling a little stronger and slowing starting to get back on your feet again. Still thinking about you   

Hi Em   

I have posted a message to Pam on Lister and I know that Clom and Harriet are away........hope I haven't forgotten anyone


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh Wiggy, I am so so sorry that you are having to go through all of this. I honestly want to come and give you a big hug. I feel so incredibly grateful but also slightly guilty that our IVF worked and that yet there are some lovely brilliant girls on here that are fighting this IF malarky with so much courage. 

I hope you are not giving up on yourself - you've still got years ahead of you and I am praying that you get your BFP very very soon. Sorry I have forgotten, but did they freeze any of your embies - is FET an option for you? The problem is that when it comes down to it, it really just is the luck of the drawer about whether it will work or won't and we can only do what we can! 

I am blabbing on but I just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you - a girl on another thread that I write on has just had a natural BFP a month after her failed 2nd IVF and they have so much wrong with them - high FSH, blocked tubes. I just want to let you know that it can and will happen for you honey. 

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all ok. 

xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Wiggs, nice to have you back


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Wiggy - sending you so many hugs. I know what you mean when you see your nephew playing with your family, I had the same feelings with my niece, it is perfectly normal. I had reiki and I was so relaxed that I fell asleep every week! Sometimes I even started snoring (according to DH!). I think you will have to talk it over with a reiki person, but I was a bit put off when my reiki lady refused to treat me when I was undergoing treatment. I don't know if that is common, or whether it was just her. It definitely had a positive effect on my wellbeing, although it didn't help my ttc. There is a reiki section under Complimentry therapies ~
CLICK HERE perhaps they can give you more info. One thing that I did find weird is that when I fell asleep during treatment I regularly had dreams about having a daughter, it was at different stages in her early life, from sitting in a chair holding her, to standing in the church with her as a toddler, to playing in the park. I don't know if that means anything!

Don't get dragged into Sims 3 - it is too addictive! It is a computer game where you play different characters, control them throughout their life, fulfilling their wants and dreams whether it is a family or world domination!

I agree with Nicksy, although I am glad that our treatment worked, my heart still goes out to those of you who haven't been so lucky. I wish this horrible infertility thing didn't exist, there are so many lovely ladies here and life just isn't fair.

Sue


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh Nicksy, please don't feel guilty    You know that we are all delighted for you, Sue and Harriet that all of your treatment has worked. It is very important to have you ladies to keep reminding us that it can work    Could you imagine if we had a thread where everyone had bfn's none of us would carry one as we'd believe that it was a lost cause. Furthermore, anyone that has been through this would never want anyone to go through a bfn and all that that entails so please please stop those guilty thoughts because you are our inspiration    

I'm not giving up but am just feeling a bit lost at the moment, I just want to know why, but of course we never will. It doesn't take much for the tears to come at the moment. Last night when dh got home I struggled to know what to say to him, all that is on my mind is treatment but I'm consious that he had a whole week of me and treatment talk last week and he's probably getting fed up of hearing about it, and on top of that, he doesn't know the answers either.

I think that I'm going to buy some ovulation pee sticks this month, I read somewhere that the cylce after treatment can be successful for some. I'm probably clutching at straws, my endo is probably back now, DH's swimmers aren't exactly numerous and I have high nk cells so I'm not sure if there is much point but we can try hey


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I'm not away just at work unfortunately   . Its difficult for me to post when i'm in the office but I am working at home today

Wiggy: I really feel for you and can totally identify with all of those feelings of despair. Have you considered seeing an immune specialist, I know you have elevated NK cells but this doesn't mean that nothing else isn't wrong. There is someone called Dr Gorgy who practises in London, I think Bankie went to see him. I hope you start to feel better very soon

Nicksy: Hi Hun - nearly 12 weeks hoorah. Will you do a ticker then or are you too superstitious!

Sue: Wow 15 weeks time is really flying for you for me it has stopped  

Twinle: You have gone very quiet, I hope you are ok and feeling stronger every day

Pam: There has been a lot of sad news on here at the moment, I so wanted you and wiggs to be successful. I hope you are doing ok. I know it wasn't the outcome you were looking for but it was a very good sign, just think those little embies carried on dividing and even stuck for a while,   next time iss 3rd time lucky for you

Clom / Kat: I hope you are enjoying your holidays lucky girls

Zuri: How was england? Did you have fun?

I doing ok girls, am 5 weeks and 5 days pg today, as I said time seems to have come to a halt. I can't really enjoy being pg yet but each day that passes i am grateful for. I just hope that you all get BFPs really soon. I have my scan next Tuesday so i am   that all is ok. A quick question to the pg girls, did you do loads of pg tests or is it just me  , I just want to keep checking that i am pg! I never wanted to be a neurotic pg  person but i think thats whats happening!!!!


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Harriet    You're not being neurotic, perfectly normal I would think, I would do the exact same thing.    I'm sure that those little one(s) are all snuggled up nice and warm   
I'm thinking about getting the Is My Body Baby Friendly? book, you have that one don't you, what do you think? Will it make me feel worse and self diagnose all sorts of problems?


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

It depends what you are like, I found it really great but then i love lots of detail. It certainly gave me hope but it does make you realise that immune problems can be very extensive.


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Thanks Wiggy for saying we are an inspiration. That means a lot   Sometimes I think I shouldn't post on this thread   I can imagine it is difficult to speak to DH - I was the same. I honestly don't think they understand the way we do. My DH used to listen for a while but then I could see that he would begin to switch off! I hope each day, you feel better - bug hugs hun!

Harriet -   about the pee sticks. I only did 3 believe it or not   2 on OTD and one a couple of days later. I did one that I had left over the other night actually (just because it was in my drawer). You are not neurotic at all. I used to say to DH that I wish I had one of those scanning machines at home and then we could check everything was ok every day. Once you get to your first scan, the time moves a little quicker after that. 

Hi Sue and Pam - how are you two lovely ladies?

Well I had a major wobble yesterday. Unfortunately on the 1st trimester board, one of the ladies went for her scan and there was no heartbeat. I got myself in a right state and rang DH and told him that that could happen to me and that I was terrified. We can't get in for a scan until next Thursday so it feels like ages to wait to make sure everything is ok. DH looked at those doppler things on ebay but he thinks its not a good idea just because if I can't find the heartbeat then I will fear the worst. When will this worrying end?  

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh Nicks I try to stay away from those boards because they freak me out too much. For once in my life i prefer to live in blissful ignorance! I read somewhere that once you have seen a heartbeat 94% of pg progress to full term, so good luck hun. Not that this will make you feel better but my friends with babies say the worrying never stops just changes


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Harriet - I know statistics are on my side. You are right about those boards - most of the ladies go for their scan and everything is great but for that one that it wasn't, I tend to home in on believing the worst is going to happen. I suppose its like trying to self diagnose yourself on the internet - you become convinced you have a brain tumour when you have got a headache!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Wiggy – I know what you are saying, but sometimes I don’t want to talk about it because I don’t want to upset those that have just had a BFN or are going through a difficult time.  I know exactly what you mean, you just want to know why it didn’t work, if there was a reason then that could help with planning any future treatment.  Just take care of yourself and DH, you need that time to grieve and recover (because it is a loss).  If you don’t want to talk to DH about it, you can always come here, we will always be there to give you a cyberhug and offer any advice we can.  I have never heard of that book, so I can’t offer advice.

What my therapist said, if we didn’t believe in our heart of hearts that it could work, we wouldn’t put ourselves through this.  

Harriet – funny you should say that.  I feel that everyone elses time is going really quickly and mine is standing still!   I did 4 pregnancy tests, DH wouldn’t let me do any more, but I wanted to!  He was very strict (for once!), so it isn’t just you!  I have read of people doing those tests that tell you how long you are pregnant and if they are 6 weeks and it says that they are only 4 weeks (for example) they start panicking.  Sometimes it can be reassuring, others it can be bad for your sanity!  Most pregnant woman are neurotic, it is normal!  Good luck next Tuesday, I know we will probably speak before then, but just in case I forget to mention it!  

Pam – huuuuge hugs

Nicksy – I can totally relate.  I have read about ladies who have gone for a scan and they have found no heartbeat and then I have been in a total panic until my next scan.  DH won’t let me buy a doppler because I will turn into a constant checking mess!  We saw one in a shop on Monday and it was nearly 100 euros - Too much!  The worrying will go to the child’s 18th birthday and beyond!  My parents still worry about me!  Get used to it!  

Sending a top up of hugs for Twinkle – still thinking of you hun  

Not much going on here.  I was in a lot of pain yesterday with pelvic and hip pain, hope (and DH thinks) that it is growing/adjusting pains.  I was walking like a 90 year old!  It is a bit better this morning so I am not panicking, will just keep an eye on it.  

Yesterday was a bad day at work with computer problems.  I was there from 7:30 to 6:45!  Hopefully today will be better!  But snowed under because I was off for 3 days.  Hopefully I will have a nice quiet day where I can get a lot done – but I don’t believe in miracles!!!  

Sue


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

hi gals I'm back   

How is everyone? Our PG ladies? Sue? Nicks? Harriet? Hope you are all doing well! Harriet, good luck with your scan next week - that has come around SO fast xx 

Pam, I'm so so so sorry hunny. It's awful what you're going through. I know I have no words of comfort, but we are all here for you if you need us xx 

Wiggs, how are you doing now sweetie? I have been thinking about you both and hoping you are doing ok. It's so unbelievably hard getting over a bfn, I know, I wish I could give you a big hug. 

Twinks, thinking of you... 

Kat, hope you're still sunning yourself somewhere? 

Zuri, where are you? Miss you hun, and your funny stories about bicycles and things   How were your hols? And how is the diet coming along? 

Our holidays were lovely. I have posted some pics on ** for those in the know... I have WAAAAY too much to catch up on there but hoping to catch up properly soon. 

As for me, I have been thinking of you all, and how lost I would be without this site. At the moment I am back in another 'rough' stage, feeling weepy, feeling sad, feeling like everyone else is pg in the world except me... and trying desperately to get over this feeling that it is NEVER going to happen. My positivity seems to have disappeared completely and I can't help but feeling I will go into this next cycle somehow expecting it to fail... and I know that's not the right mentality for it, but I can't help it. My neighbour called in last night with her new baby - 3 weeks old and adorable - and her fourth! All I could think about afterwards was how much I want it to be me, how I'd have loved four kids, and I'm never going to get them.  Sorry, will stop whinging now!!  Need to give myself a big kick up the rear!!   

Thinking of you all and sending lots and lots of     , especially to those of us still waiting xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Arghhhh just lost my post and am on the iPod so taking forever  

Harriet, wanted to say good luck for tomorrow, it's your scan isn't it? Thinking of you and wishing you and your little(s) well   I can imagine that you won't be sleeping very well tonight  

Nicksy, is this week the 12 week milestone? Will you be having a scan? Hoping all is well and thinking of you also  

Hi everyone else, will try and post properly in a few weeks but sending you all lots of hugs in the meantime,

Wiggy xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Clomi hun – sending you huge hugs.  I think everyone that has gone through treatment has had the same feelings as you, it is perfectly normal.  I went through a stage after one of my IUI’s when I could hardly go out of the house, only to go to work.  I left Ikea in tears because it seemed that everyone there was pregnant, I couldn’t go into toy stores, supermarkets etc.  During my IVF I was convinced it wasn’t going to work, I was talking about how I was going to get fit and healthy ready for the next cycle – and look what happened to me!  Just because you are thinking negatively doesn’t mean it is necessarily going to fail.  As I said to Wiggy, if we really felt in our heart of hearts that there was no chance, that it was going to fail then we wouldn’t be having the treatment!  Anyway, any negativity will be cancelled out by all the love and  we will send your way!  

Enough of my waffle - you know we are here for you if ever you need a “whinge”.  

Not much going on here, I think I am coming down with a cold.  I thought it was hayfever but I have a sore throat now and wish I had brought shares in Kleenex!  

Love and hugs to all 

Sue


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon lovely ladies  


Hope you are all well, I will try and read though all the posts later but work is a little crazy at the moment.

Went for our app yesterday and good news (for a change) we start IVF on my next cycle which is approx 3 weeks.

Catch up with you all soon

Lots of love Kat xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Excellent news Kat!!  I will keep everything crossed for you!                     

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Kat: Great news that you start so soon! Did you have a lovely holiday

Clomidia: Welcome back too. I hope you had a nice time. I'm sorry you are feeling down we have all been there though and it takes some time to get over a negative cycle. I don't think anyone actually thinks it will work but as sue said we wouldn't do it if we didn't think it would work

Pam: How are you? We haven't heard from you for ages I hope you are doing ok and feeling stronger by the day

Wiggy: Thanks for thinking of me today. I hope you are ok too

Nicksy: 12 weeks yet??

Twinkle: How are you hun?

Well I had my scan today and its twins!!! I'm gobsmacked but not that surprised as I have been eating like a pig and i already have a bit of a stomach. Twin 1 was 6.5 mm and twin 2 was 7mm which equals about 6 weeks 4 days which is bang on time. Obviously still very cautious and worried but today we are over the moon


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

OMG Harriet!!!! wow what fantastic news!! congrats, are you or were you prepared for this outcome? really pleased for you xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Excellent news Harriet - i am so chuffed for you!!!  

Sue


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

To all of you girls         

Wiggy..    So sorry to see your news xxxx  Did I read that you are thinking of having some repeat tests? Hae you had a lap & dye? I know alot of girls including Erica that have never been offered one.. but twice in 11 years (& never conceiving with IUI,Clomid,Super ovulation & ICSI) I have had a  BFP straight after a Lap & Dye... on the 2nd I had some cysts which meant I had Ovarian drilling (sounds painful then it is) and I conceived 2 weeks later.. it maybe worth looking into xxxx

Kat Goodluck with your journey xxxxx

Harriet..       Well done you.. you both must be thrilled xxxx

Pam        to you

Nicksy & Wraakgodin.. I know it can be hard sharing your good news.. but it does help all those still waiting for the elusive BFP that it does & can work.. & this is what helps spur everyone on & gives everyone the strength & courage to carry on with this emotional rollercoaster      

To all of you


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

just popping in to say

Congratulations to Harriet on her twins thats wonderful news

Kat wonderful news on starting the IVF 

Nicksy  12 wks this weeks

Clomidia, Pam, wiggy, Zuri hope your all doing ok

Sue hows u 

Em


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies  

Em - thanks for your kind words it really does mean alot xxx

Sue - So sorry to read your news xxx Hope you are feeling a little better and that horrible cold has gone  

Zuri - Morning lovely how are you xx

Harriet - Twins how amazing    you must be over the moon xx

Clomidia, Nicksy, Jillypops, Pam and anyone I have forgotten GOOD MORNING xxx

Can I ask you ladies a quick question, I know I have a little wait to go but did any of you have the 2 weeks off after having IVF or did you go back to work? not sure what to do for the best.

Lots of love

Kat xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

*Harriet*, that is wonderful news, I am over the moon for you    Have you told any family / friends yet?? Will it be easy to explain the twins or will you create a story about a family history of twins - that's what a friend of mine did!!!! Do you have a due date now? Ohhhh so many questions, so excited for you    

*Nicksy*, I think that it's your scan tomorrow, hoping all is continuing well and that you will be able to relax a little     That property of yours on ** loves fab btw  

*Clom*, more photo's on ** that look fab, looks like you had a wonderful time in Sorrento lucky thing   Did you go over to Capri and browse the massively over priced designer shops   
Hope you're days are getting a little brighter, but understand that that feeling never truly goes away, some days you just feel better than others. I do think that going into a second cycle is the most difficult because you want to get stuck in as soon as possible but of course it means that all of those dark feelings from the first cylce are still very fresh in our minds and the prospect of going through that pain again is just too awful to consider. It's perfectly natural to feel less positive than the first time around but remember that's what we are here for, to help lift your spirits and send you lots of hugs along the way.   
I had the same thoughts as you and was then worrying that I wasn't feeling positive enough, madness really as I was making myself worse with all of the worry!!!   Do you have any dates for starting again??

*Kat*, oh, I didn't realise that you were back from your holiday, did you have a wonderful time??   That's great news from your clinic, you must be really excited   I'm excited for you   Do you know what protocol etc that you are on yet or do you have to go back for another consultation for that??

*Sue*, hope all is well with you too and your little one   Have those pains eased off now?? You could do without those long days at work!

Hey *Zuri*, how are things with you Up to anything exciting this weekend?? We're going to a comedy night, Mark Little (used to play Joe Mangle in Neighbours) is the main act and it's all about comparing men and women I think. Should be a good night, nothing like some laughter to feel brighter  

Hi *Jilly*, thanks for your message   I had a lap & dye a couple of years ago so I'm going to ask if they need or want to do that again. I also got the book 'Is My Body Baby Friendly' and have a few more questions to ask about immunes. I'm not really expecting much by way of answers because it's such a new(ish) area of research and not all clinics support it. Depending on how it goes we might look at taking a second opinion with Dr Gorgy who spealises in that area. (We know that I have elevated NK Cells.) I just feel that after 3 goes I want some answers and that it being down to luck and a numbers game won't suffice any more. Perhaps I'm expecting a lot, but we have to think of the cost as well and it would be unrealistic to go blindly into each cycle, we can't afford to do it indefinitely. 
Sorry I'm ranting, it's not at you, just at life and all of those pg friends etc that don't seem to appreciate what they have and what we have to go through.  

Hi *Pam* and *Twinks*, haven't heard from either of you for a while, hoping that you're both ok    
Is it study time again Pam??

Hi Em and everyone else  

Perhaps you ladies can help me, I'm feeling a bit stupid   I thought that this cycle I would use some ovulation pee sticks and I've either not ovulated or missed it  
I started using them on CD9 as I do ovulate early. Well the pee stick had the test line but nothing, this was the same for CD10 & CD11 - which was when I expected to see something. Anyway on CD12 nothing again, about an hour later I realised I had not closed the bin properly so went back to push everything in the bin further and saw the result again but this time the test line was darker and there was an ovulation line but it wasn't as dark as the test line which is what it should be if I were ovulating. I thought that this meant that I was close and that it would be CD13, I did a test that morning (yesterday) but nothing.   I had thought that we would have BMS then anyway but DH had been on a work thing and had a few drinks so he feel asleep in front of the tv and I had been to yoga which left me exhausted. I thought well I'm not ovulating anyway so is there any point in going through the motions when neither of us felt up for it. I did another pee stick this morning, CD14, and still nothing. Now I'm wondering if it was on CD11 but I just didn't leave the stick long enough to get an accurate result?? And that the faint line on CD12 was the after ovulation rather than the before?? If that is the case we did have BMS on CD10 but I really wanted to get this cycle right whilst I've left over fertility drugs floating around inside me. 
So the end result is that I don't know if or when I ovulated and I've used a whole box of pee sticks which I was hoping would last me a couple of months    I feel so stupid  
The other thing is that I usually recognise signs in my body which I haven't really noticed yet, no ewcm or pains in my side.

Any thoughts would be appreciated, Wiggy xx

Kat, just saw your post. Each time I have been off work between EC & ET. First time we flew home the afternoon of ET and I had the next day off. Second time we also flew back later in the day of ET and I went back to work the next day. Third time I had left work and we came home the day after ET, I was at home that week and then we went to France for the next week.

I think it depends on what you do, my job was desk bound and just in the mornings so I didn't see any problem with being there. If anything it stopped me from going too crazy as it kept my mind focussed on something other than the 2ww and I find it difficult to do nothing at home. Unless you have a really strenous job I don't think there is any right or wrong


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Morning girls, 

Hope you are all ok. 

Harriet - woohoo!!! wow honey, I am absolutely made up for you. Thats fantastic news. It's nervewracking that first scan isn't it?

Kat - Did you have a good holiday hun? Great news about IVF starting so soon. I didn't have any time off hun apart from EC day. Although I do work for myself so thats a bit different I suppose. I didn't do anything differently either really part from no lifting stuff! I think it really is up to you honey - are you sat down most of the day? 

Wiggy - Hiya hun, how are you sweetie. Thanks for always thinking of me   I think of you and hope that you are doing ok.  

Zuri - Hiya honey. Hows you? 

Sue - Sorry that you have a cold - what is the weather like over there at the moment.

Hi Jilly and Heff! Hope you are both well. 

Is there anyone I have missed  

Well I am 12 + 3 weeks today, so I have hit the milestone. I have got my scan tomorrow and to say I am sh***ing it is an understatement. I have got myself completely worked up about it to be honest. I know that if everything is ok tomorrow I will relax a little bit. I haven't had any problems and I have not been that ill to be honest. Mainly just feeling a bit sick and tired. I have started to feel my uetrus this week rising up - is that a good thing? 
I have booked to go away next week with my Mum and Dad. DH is staying at home and holding the fort   He says I could do with a nice realxing week off not thinking about anything and I am looking forward to it now. 

Much love to you all

xxx

Wiggy - Our posts crossed honey. I have only ever used the ovulation pee sticks once and I had the same experience to be honest   I know you can buy the smiley face ones but they are so bloody expensive. What about just having BMS every day?    I am not sure if the drugs from a previous cycle mean you ovulate later too!? I always knew because of the CM and pains in my side but I was convinced that I didn't ovulate every month and that was one of my problems. Sorry I can't help further honey.


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Wiggy - Hi lovely, like Nicksy I have only used ovulation sticks once and I got into a little muddle with them   lets hope that the BMS you had has worked     In answer to your question its the "Short Protocol Micro-flare Regime" that my consultant has said he wants me to do. He has given me a list of medication that i will be taking (not really looking forward to doing that) xx

Nicksy - I am sure everything will be just fine tomorrow and it will def put your mind at rest when you see the little heart beat again xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Ohhh Kat, that protocol sounds mighty impressive    The sad person that I am finds getting the meds and arranging them in the fridge quite exciting    It's so good to have some one on here cycling again soon!!

Nicksy, although I haven't been there I imagine that your worrying is perfectly understandable and natural    I'm    that all is well and that you will be able to relax and enjoy your much deserved holiday next week    Are you going anywhere nice and warm?

Pleased to hear that I'm not the only one that manages to mess up the ovulation pee sticks, don't think I'll waste my money on them again


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Wiggy - I have no idea if its impressive I just read it off the sheet my consultant gave me    hopefully will be getting the meds soon. xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

hello ladies just popped on to see where everyones at 
  hugs to those that need them   
wiggy   big hugs to you   hope you're ok

i see there's been some bfp's 


 all the best to those about to cycle again


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Kat – thanks.  I am feeling a bit better today, still making sure there is a Kleenex within reach!  With my treatment, I had EC on a Monday and just had the Monday off, back to work on Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday morning, Thursday afternoon ET, Friday off, weekend resting and back to work on Monday.  I agree with Wiggy, it kept my mind occupied, if I stayed at home it would just send me loopy!

Wiggy – pains have eased off, everything going well (to the best of my knowledge!) don’t want to wait another month for my scan though!  Sorry, I have never used ovulation pee sticks.  One thing that I do know is that you aren’t stupid.  It isn’t your fault that these things aren’t clear.  I arranged my medicines in the fridge as well!! 

Nicksy – sending you a huge hug.  I know how nerve wracking the 12 week scan can be!  I was really worried as well.  Don’t worry, everything will be fine.  I will be thinking of you.  There is no point comparing your symptoms with everyone else, same as with 2ww, everyone’s symptoms are different, just count yourself lucky that you can keep food down!  I wasn’t sick, but I just felt queasy and tired, so sounds like we do have the same symptoms!

Lots of love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Wigggy sorry but I'm     at the Ovulation pee sticks... I have the complete opposite.. they constantly tell me i'm ovulating      & could the line be an Evap line they have never worked for me..
I understand totally what your saying about tests.. hope you get the answers your looking for xxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies xxx

Sue - Many thanks for the advice, I think I will hopefully do something like you did it makes more sense and as my job is office based its not too physical - apart from lifting the odd cup of tea now and again   .  How are you feeling today lovely xxx

Morning to everyone hope you are all well xx

Kat


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hiya girls, 

Hope you are all ok. Well we had our scan this morning and everything was ok. I have been dated even further on - 13 weeks. Due date is now Christmas Eve. It seems to be growing like mad - must be all the cakes that I am eating. I have got some fab scan pics too - on my **!

Much love to you all

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Ohhh Nicksy that is great news, thrilled for you    Have had a peek on ** and seen your scan pics too, so exciting, I bet you can't stop looking at them    Is this the first time you have 'gone public' with your news, did many know before

Hi everyone, have finished today's house work and am just going to pop out to do my errands now, will be back later xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Nicksy - that is amazing news you must be so relieved.  I have seen the pics on ** and they are fab   

Hi Wiggy - Hoe you are OK lovely xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

seen the pics Nicks, great news! confused though how can they get dates wrong on an IVF baby? always baffles me that, surely in this case science dictates exactly??


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Girls

Nicksy: Great news on your 12 (13) week scan! Christmas eve though I hope that doesn't mean you will miss out on your turkey?  

Wiggy: The pee sticks are pretty reliable for me but when i did them the month after IVF i didn't detect my surge. I think sometimes your hormones are all messed up after IVF and you don't always ovulate. Glad you got the book and are investigating further

Kat: My first cycle I took a whole week off after ET but went a bit   the second cycle I had the day off for EC, then back at work between EC and ET, then I took 3 days off after the transfer. Hope that helps hunny

Sue: Hope you are feeling better now

Clomidia: How are you hun? 

Zuri: Helloooo

Thanks for all your good wishes about my twins girls, I really hope you are all in my shoes very soon! The MS kicked in today with a venegance, feel like total poo and want to eat nothing - not that i'm complaining though of course


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Kat – watch out, lifting tea can be very strenuous work!  

Nicksy – seen your photos, I am so chuffed for you!  At my last scan my baby was a week ahead of schedule. How much ahead is yours?

Wiggy – there is some housework here if you are interested?!  

Zuri – How are you doing?

Harriet – sending you lots of happy hugs!

Not much going on here, turning into a workaholic!  Just got so much on at the moment!  My cold is a lot better today, long may it continue!

Sue


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies "Thank crunchie its Friday"

Sue -    I tell you lifting tea is hard work    how are you lovely xx

Harriet - Thanks for your advice it does really help.  I got my medication being delivered to work today - all getting a little too real.

Morning to everyone, Zuri, Nicksy, Wiggy, Clomidia and anyone who I have forgotten.

Well as of last night I am now a qualified "Sports Therapist" (and a Independent Financial Adviser by day  ) thinking of maybe looking into baby massage next!

Lots of love
Kat xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Kat, fantastic on you're new title    Will you be practising your sports therapy now, do you have anything lined up?? Baby massage sounds great too, would be lovely if they did courses like that over here but I think that they are only offered as 'one off's' to new mothers   Anyway, massive well done, are you going to be celebrating this weekend??

Hi everyone else, the weekend's almost here


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Congratulations on the getting the qualification, Kat!  That is fantastic news!  

Wiggy, I want to do a child first aid course before the baby comes, if they can do such a thing.  Baby massage also sounds great to me too!

Not much going on here, finally the end of a bad week at work!  I feel too hormonal to whinge, I am just going to sulk a bit, and we have bought some Ben and Jerry’s for later!  

Sue


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi girls, thanks so much for all your kind words. I really do appreciate your support on here    I had a bit of a meltdown on the weekend, lots of tears and frustration, but I'm sure it helped and I'm trying to pick myself up now and get on with things. 

Sue, hope you are feeling a bit better?   thanks so much for your kind words pet, you are so sweet! 

Kat - yaaay!!! That's great news about starting IVF! To answer your Q, I did about one week's work in the two weeks after IVF, the first week was Easter so that helped, the second I worked from home almost all of the time.  And big Congratulations on your qualification, too, that's brilliant!  

Harriet, yippeeee!!! TWINS!!!! (I told you it was twins!!!   ) Wooohoooooo     Fantastic news!!! 

Wiggy, thanks hun. I totally get what you're saying, and think you put it so well. I am trying to feel positive and then the next minute I'm giving myself a hard time when I'm not positive enough    At the end of the day, we wouldn't be doing it again if we didn't think there was a chance it would work, so I just need to keep reminding myself of that!  
About your pee sticks, it could be your cycle hasn't settled down after the last ivf yet, but I've also heard you should use ov tests in the evening, not in the morning with fmu. Perhaps try testing in the evening next time round (if you use them again!)? 

Nicks, delighted for you - great news about your scan! hope it all continues to go smoothly from here on in    I think of you often! 

Everyone else, big hello from me    

Well, AF arrived this week so four weeks til I start the OCP and it all begins again   There is one slight problem though; dh is away with work the weekend of 6/7 September, so absolutely cannot be here for that (and I don't want to stress him out by demanding he is either) and by my (rough) reckoning that could be around EC/ET time. I'm allowing three weeks for the pill, bringing me up to end of first week of Aug, then two weeks sniffing takes me to last week in August, then around 7-10 days for stimming, EC, ET etc... As I'm off work the whole time I really don't want to delay starting by a month (and I can't get off the following month because my funding starts then), so I guess my question is, does anyone know if I can delay the tx by a week or so? Can I take the OCP for four weeks instead of 3? Or do three weeks of sniffing instead of 2?? 
What do you all think


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday everyone   

Clom, check with your clinic but I would have thought that you would be able to control when EC will be by adjusting how long you take the ocp for. I know that all clinics are different but my tx cycle normally goes 15 days ocp, 7 days d/r and then 12/13 days stimms a drug free day and then EC. We are told to take the ocp for a min of 14 days and max of 40 so I'm sure that there is some flexibility in your cycle. I just take it for the shortest amount of time as I had it so much   
After my last bfn one of the girls from my clinic who is almost identical to me in terms of numbers of cycles and test results etc said that they will carry on as they haven't found a medical reason not to. I hadn't really considered it from that view point before but it did put things into perspective. The only issues that they have found with us can be dealt with easily, i.e. ICSI as opposed to IVF etc, those few words gave me the confidence to carry on again - at some point    

I think that I've had some tiny weeny EWCM today so not sure if I am ovulating really late this month    No wonder we haven't had any luck in over 4 years of ttc, I can't even figure out when I am ovulating     

Well everyone I am gutted this morning    I have just found out that Nadal has had to pull out of Wimbledon     I keep thinking back to that epic final last year and I so wanted to see another really gripping final between them this year - though with Federer winning this time    I can understand why he has had to withdraw though and think it is the right decision for him. 
Anyway I have spent the last few days cleaning the house from top to bottom, so the next two weeks I am going to be glued to the sofa with the tennis on, I'll try and pop on in the mornings before plays starts    

Zuri are you going to be watching?


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Wiggy - I was gutted to hear about Nadal too! Last year's final was brilliant, and the best man definitely won   
I am lying on the sofa watching Murray at the moment, although I need to take the doggie for a walk at some stage (think it's too hot for him, he's sleeping most of the day!) 

How's everyone else? V quiet here


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Doing the same as you at the mo, Clomi - lying down watching tennis!

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

me too 

and i hazzard a guess Wiggy is doing the same 

Girls I got in touch with Twinks on ** last night and she's having a really tough time of it at the moment, they are cremating their baby on Thursday   - she also said she feels a bit lost on FF at the moment and I said she needs to come back here and post as we'll all give her love and support - so come back TWINKS  if you are reading - if you come back I will too  

Anyway you know we are all thinking of you   

Girls sorry for the disappearing act of late from me, I've just been keeping a bit of a distance from FF so that I can attempt to get my life back to a little more normality before i start on the crappy IVF road again - but hopefully I'll make some more appearances from now on in as I know how important it is for us all to be there for each other with the support

So hello all, no idea where to start on personals really as it's been so quiet

Harriet how are you getting on with those two wrigglers on board? 

xxx

P.S Twinks hope you don't mind me posting your news?


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh Twinks, thinking of you and your dh hunny... such a sad time     

Zuri, when are you starting again? I can't believe I will be on the OCP in three weeks time - but I really need a kick up the bum and to lose a few lbs first or they might say no!!      Too many holidays for me lately have put paid to any healthy eating


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I hadn't forgotten Twinks and I have been thinking of her quite often.  I hope she starts posting again.  This group feels more like a bunch of friends than a group of ttc'ers.  Sending her huge hugs and lots of love for Thursday. 

Zuri - we totally understand, but it isn't the same here without you!   

Sue


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Clom i start the pill on 31st July so a bit after you - really not looking forward now to going through it all again  on an up note though I have lost a stone! 9lbs in 30 days on reductil! just want to lose another 10 now if possible then I will have lost my 10kilo that the doc advised me to try and lose if possible 

Sue - you are right we are more like a hunch of friends for sure - I think it all just got on top of me and I needed a break - i needed to find out what was important without being surrounded by IF day and night - thanks for thinking it's not the same without me - but I am sure it is  is it the fact i waffle on about rubbish so much and my amazing bicycle adventures? 

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey - your rubbish is always interesting rubbish!!!  

I know exactly what you mean, we went through exactly the same thing between a couple of IUI treatments.  It was like we had forgotten who we were and turned into ttc/fertility patients and nothing more.  We just needed a couple of months break to remember who we were.  

Congrats on the amazing weight loss!!!  

Sue


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Sue, that's a lovely expression... we are a lovely group of friends aren't we    I wonder if we should all have a get-together sometime ... maybe when we all have our babies hey?    

Zuri, that's brilliant news on the weight loss!! And listen hun, a stone is 14 pounds, so you've lost far more than 9!!! Well done you!! (I think I have put on about 5 after the last three weeks so I envy you  ) 

I know what you mean about IF taking over your life, it's so blooming hard isn't it? And it feels like we just seem to go from cycle, to planning, to another cycle... this whole IF thing is BLEUGH    But the end of July will be here in no time and we'll both be cycling again ... eeek    ... how are you feeling about it? Hmmm, maybe I should come visit you hun so we can compare symptoms!?! Purely for research purposes ... haha!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Clom yeah I have lost 14lbs since my first cycle failed in Feb but it's been slow going and i was losing gaining losing and basically from Feb till end of May when I started the tablets I had only lost 5lbs but the 30 days supply of reductil added another 9lbs to my weight loss so I am now 14lbs lighter than i was for my first IVF - If I can lose another 7lbs then i have hit my 21lbs target (10kg) but I'd like to lose another 10lbs and take it to 24lbs lost by the time we do next cycle, but if it's 7lbs only then i'll be happy, I do feel like I am cheating on the tabs although some days I wonder how much of it is psychological - my appetite has reduced though and am eating a lot less! problem is even if I lose another 10lbs i am still way into the obese category 

Not sure how I feel about starting again clom, my first cycle was off the back of my big op last year and I was still all geared up and desperate then the FET was straight after the first IVF but now i've had a break and a think I am not so sure how I feel, even questioning how much i want it all, at the moment I am not rally thinking about it top much - I am one for ignoring things until they are right on top of me then i think 'oh sh!t' anyway i will just plod along through it as usual - it's just the result that fills me with dread, the idea of going through that wait and result again fills me with dread ;( how are you feeling about it all?

Oh yes a research trip to Switzerland sounds very much in order  

x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh Zuri, don't tempt me, I would seriously be on a plane and with you before you can say "guten tag"   
Wow, you're doing a brilliant job losing the weight - I'm sure it will ALL help so much so well done you!!    

I'm sorry if I'm nosing and asking about stuff you're not ready for yet, honey, I totally understand if you don't want to talk about it.    As for me, I think I can relate to you, I guess. I fluctuate between feeling ready to go and can't wait on the one hand (not that often) - and dreading it on the other (most of the time!). I'm really scared it's not going to work, and that I'm not prepared and healthy enough. I'm not sure I can cope with another bfn as I'm still getting over the last one. I cried for hours last week at the sheer frustration of it all    But at the same time, we know time is not on our side and we've got to think about going sooner rather than later. And as I'm off work for most of Aug and Sept, it really makes sense to do it then. Oh it's never easy is it? I keep thinking of Twinks too and how she has been through so much worse... 

I am half watching Sarah Beeny here on C4 and it is like she is talking to the wall - the people never listen to her (very sensible) advice


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Girls,

sorry I have not been on much recently, I have felt fine keeping busy and not felt depressed or down but the thought of FF and IF and pregnancy and babies makes me randomly burst into tears whatever I am doing, in fact I randomly burst into tears anyway on and off but less and less so, so I have been trying to avoid things in the hope of feeling better. Sorry I havnt been any support to you all, I just couldnt face things. I will have to try and catch up with personals soon but just decided to bite the bullet and post

Pam


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All
Glad to see that you have all started to chat again, its been quiet without you all. I guess now that tennis has started you will all be chatting lots more

Zuri: Massive congrats on your weight loss that is amazing, its best to start off your next cycle as thin as possible so when you become pg you can still look hot!

Clom: Hi hun. I had days when I wasn't sure I could cope when having my 2nd cycle, I think subsequent cycles are always harder than the first regardless of how much time you leave between them. You will cope though, we are all so strong on here. Plus next time around you will have Kat and Zuri to keep you company which always helps!

Pam: So glad you posted, I have been thinking about you often. You were right about the twinnies. How is your studying going and your furbabies?

Twinks: What a tough time you are going through, its so unfair. After all we go through we shouldn't have to go through miscarriage too

Sue: How are you feeling now, are you full of the energy you are supposed to get?

Nicksy: Do you feel more confident now you have hit the milestone? Plus how was the bms?!!

Wiggy: Hi hun

Kat: How are you?

I'm not doing too badly, still worrying constantly (of course) and on knicker alert (sorry TMI) I have been told the worrying never ends! The good news is i feel very sick (have even vomited a few times) and am tired - hoorah! (Us FF are a weird lot aren't we?!)


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Clomi – a get together sounds a great idea but we are a bit geographically spread!  But we could all meet up at Zuri’s, couldn’t we?!  

Harriet – no, still waiting for the energy!  I know what you mean about being glad that you feel ill!

I think we all need a group hug here at the moment.  Sorry - I don't know what else to say.  

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi, 

Well here goes with encouragement from Zuri 

Well im not sure where to start really its been so long since i posted, not even sure where people are in terms of treatment etc. 

Im getting there slowly, its been a very long and hard time, but hoping that after the funeral tomorrow i can start to look forward about life.

Twinkle x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Yay glad you posted and came back Twinks, we are all here for you whenever you need us - will be thinking about you tomorrow xxx

Hi Sue and Harriet, sorry this is just a flying post

xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Twinkle, sending you the hugest hugs.  I will be thinking of you tomorrow.  

As Zuri said, we are here whenever you need us.

Lots of love and hugs

Sue


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies what a gorgeous day! too nice to be stuck in work   never mind nearly the weekend xx

Twinkle - Thinking of you today lovely   

Sue - Hi hun how are you? xx

Zuri - You really have done amazing on your weight lose lovely, I'm in the same boat trying to lose as much as I can xx

Harriett - You are bound to worry but the sickness and vomitting is a good sign I   that everything will be just fine for you lovely xx

Morning to Pam, Clomidia, Wiggy, Nicksy and anyone who I have forgotten - hope you are all well xx  

Well hopefully AF will turn up around the 5th July (DH birthday  ) then we can start our IVF.  Kinda excited but also concerned as this really will be the end of the road if its fail - but I can't think like that gotta give it a little PMA!

Lots of love

Kat xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello everyone   

Twinks, I've been thinking of you today and hope that it goes as well as can be in the circumstances. You and your dh are both strong brave people, I know that you will both continue to support each other and that you will both achieve your dreams in the future    

Oh, and don't go worrying about doing personals and what everyone is doing, it's you that we want to be here for and support   

Hope everyone else is fine and will try and pop back later to catch up with the rest of you properly


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Kat – sending you                  

Twinks – thinking of you.

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi 

Thanks for all your thoughts, it was very emotional service, but hopefully we can now start to look forward to the next lot of treatment. Work wanted me to go back after but went in to say that i needed to spend the day with DH, we needed to be together. 

Twinkle


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

WHAT??  They wanted you to go back afterwards?  That is just sick.

Sending you the hugest hugs.

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Sue

yep they wanted me back straight after to sit in a meeting with all the staff and a heavily pregnant lady

Twinkle


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies thank crunchie its Fri  

Twinkle - I cannot believe that your work wanted you to go back and sit in a meeting......are they real! I thought my boss was bad.  Hope you are as well as can be expected today lovely xxx

Sue- Hi lovely and thanks for sending me lots of     xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Girls

Twinks lovely to see you posting still, and am REALLY glad you didn't go back into work yesterday, your boss should be prodded with a sharp stick for expecting you too   

Kat - we might end up being cycle buddies, when do you start the pill? I start on 31st July - actually you might be a bit ahead of me if you are starting the pill from the 5th - its great news you are getting started so soon though, sorry I never got round to commenting on that news as thats when I was AWOL  x

How is everyone else?

Wig what you up to? are you thinking about going again or are you taking a break for a while?

Pam - hope you are OK  x

Sue - i saw your ** status!    to your Doc!

Nicksy how are you? I am still baffled how they get IVF baby due dates wrong? can anyone explain to an idiot like me? 

Harriet - just seen a pic of a lady on another thread who is pregnant with twins, she posted her 14 week bump pic and jesus it's like a 7 month bump! not meaning to scare you but I assume you'll be sporting a bump pretty soon 

Well not much to report here, still losing weight, 15lbs lost now since Feb, 11 pounds lost since being on these tablets! it seems to be dropping off a pound or half a pound a day!

xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Zuri - Glad you are starting treatment soon lovely, I am doing what they call the short protocol as my egg reserve is slightly low.  This mean I don't need to take the pill or down reg, basically on CD2 I go for my 1st scan (hopefully a week Mon) then i start on the injections for approx 2 week then its EC/ET so by the end of July if everything goes to plan it will be all over and hopefully we will have our BFP   

HUGE congrats on the weight lose lovely you are doing so well xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow Kat that sounds great and SHORT!! my reserve is low, wonder why i am not being put on a short protocol!? Hmmm interesting

Well Wishing you tons of luck, I bet you'll be our next BFP!!

xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

you to hun I   we get our wonderful BFP's xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

hi all 

Twinks, I'm so sorry for what you've been through    but it's so good to see you posting again, and hear you talk about going again (And i also can't believe your boss wanted you to go back to work   )

Sue, thanks for the big hug x  Saw your post on **!!! Slaps for the doctors!  

Pam, how are you doing? Glad you have posted on here, we've missed you.  

Harriet, Nicks, hope you gals are doing well and those BOBs are snuggling in 

Harriet, did you do anything differently for cycle 2? I am getting nervous about doing the same protocol, although I know our results were good, I just wondered if there was anything more I could do (apart from the usual, healthy eating, vits, exercise, acup...) 

Zuri, well done again! Phew! I will be worn out from congratulating you on your weight loss if you keep this up    I start the OCP mid-July hun, so you won't be long behind me!      I am hoping EC will be end Aug/start Sept. 

Wiggs, good to see you posting. How are you guys doing?    Thanks for getting back to me re dates, I will give the clinic and ring next week and have a proper chat with them. 

Kat, wow!    Short protocol sounds great! I have low antrals and low reserves but they are sticking with the LP with me, so count yourself lucky!    Funny how different clinics do things so differently. I know what you mean about feeling like it's the end of the road if it fails, but mine failed and I'm still here, trying again, as is Zuri, and look at Harriet's success on No 2!  And hopefully Pam, Twinkle and Wiggy will go again too. I do hope though that you only need one go. Wishing you loads and loads of luck    

Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? I'm supposed to be working a half day here at home but I've only just got around to starting now!    Guess I will have to work in front of the tennis for the afternoon instead


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Clom my EC will be around 11th September - so you'll be about ready to get your BFP result by the time I have my eggs collected  I am doing some protocol also apart from to save a bit of cost we are having all menopur instead of mixed gonal F and menopur

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Twinkle – oooh, let me at ‘em.  That is totally unbelievable.  It isn’t often I am lost for words.        

Zuri – prodding him with a sharp stick wasn’t what I had in mind!   More congrats on the amazing weight loss!  Oooh, your EC on my DH’s birthday!  

Kat – blimey – that is short!  I will have everything crossed for you!       

Clomi – all I did differently from my “normal” life was to take the multi-vit and not to do any heavy lifting.  I don’t think there is much that we can do.  Let us know how you get on with the clinic. 

We did have plans for the weekend.  We were going to see Ice Age 3, until someone realised she got the dates wrong and it is out next week!   Also when DH was at home today, without the TV on, without me nagging him, he heard dripping coming from behind a panel, we think something in the bathroom is leaking so he will have to basically rip out the bathroom at the weekend.  

Not sure if I will have a Sim weekend or a Cross stitch weekend!

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Twinkle: I am glad Thursday is over for you and that you didn't go into work, how unreasonable. Its good that you are thinking postively about treatment. 

Zuri: I have low egg reserve too - remember   but I was on the long protocol, as someone else said each clinic is different

Clomidia: The 2nd time around I was more blase about things and didn't wrap myself in cotton wool as much. What I did do though is try to get as many eggs as possible, as our embryo quality seems to be the problem. I ate lots of protein whilst stimming and even had a protein shake a day, I also used the hot water bottle. Not sure if it works but i got 19 eggs with an AMH of 2 so.....

I also had acu throughout and before and after the ET (the before and after bit was done at the zita west clinic). Which i reckon helped. Oh they also swapped drugs from menopur to gonal.

Kat: Short protocol oooh lucky you, I always envy the short protocolers

Pam/ Wiggy: I hope you two are ok and are recovering slowly

Sue: Hope you find the leak

Not much planned for this weekend, just a good old rest as work has been manic

Have fun all


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi girls thanks for your support

Need to rant and get this off my chest before i explode:-  i work out and about but needed to go into the office at lunch time to collect laptop, they are kept in the main office in a licked filing cabinet. The top boss was in, and started nicely asking how i was, shes never usually speaks to me, then started making little comments about when she miscarried (years ago) they didnt get a funeral service for the baby, it really felt like she was questioning me and didnt believe what i was saying. I went to sort some work out, the the deputy boss arrived then lady that wanted me in yesterday, asked how i felt, and said she didnt expect me in today. feel like i cant do right for doing wrong.

Sorry just needed to get it off my chest

Twinkle


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Twinks, I think you just have to do what YOU feel is right and sod the rest of them, and regards the little comments and digs, leave them to it, I can imagine how upsetting and angry it makes you feel but short of confronting and having words there probably isn't anything you can do to change their small minds, just come over here and rant and rave to us all you like and get it out of your system then take a deep breath and go back to work and smile sweetly at them all

xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Well said Zuri!  You know we are always here for you Twinks  

Sue


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't  been great at keeping in touch, haven't been in the best of spirits lately    I'll try with some personals though 

Harriet, how are you doing,  pleased to hear that some of your symptons are starting, I guess that's a comfort. Do you have another scan soon?? Hope that you are keeping well, have you announced your news yet or are you holding off??

Twinks, I can't believe that your office wanted you to go back to work on Thursday, how incredibly inconsiderate of them    I'm so pleased that you had the strength to stand up for yourself and not go in, good for you for    Do you think that your top boss who had a miscarriage might have been pleased for you that you had the opportunity to say goodbye properly and that her questions were because she didn't?? I know that I'm playing devils advocate here and I don't want to upset you but she may have just come across all wrong. I do ditto what Zuri said a day or two ago.    Hope that you have had an ok weekend and that the recovery process is starting    

Sue, how's that leak?? From ** seems like it may be more serious that previously thought 
I was thinking that the Channel Islands would be a good place for a thread meet up, we must be mid point between you girls in Europe and Nicksy and Kat further north     

Zuri, that weight loss is fantastic    I saw my yoga teacher / nutritionist the other day and have been told that i need to cut down on all sugars and up my protein as my sugar levels go from peak to slump several times during the day and that the consequences could be an overloaded immune system. She thinks that i need to eat more protein, especially for breakie such as eggs, chicken, salmon, bacon etc. I think that I'll start tomorrow......Been out on your bike much?? We've been on ours a little, have been running (an hour on Friday night   ) amd walking too. Can't do much more than that can I   

Hey Clom, how are things with you, starting to feel a little more positive about cycling again?? As Harriet said I try to eat a lot of protein, use a hot water bottle and drink plenty of water during stims. I think that I also drink milk if I think of it.

Kat, I hadn't realised that you're on the short protocol, lucky thing, it will go really quickly     

Nicksy hope all is good with you    

Having thought that I had handled our BFN incredibly well, this past week I have been on a bit of a meltdown. Generally feeling very angry and irritated by everyone, even falling out with my mum which almost never happens. Still p'd off with the in-laws but nothing new there       Thursday I spent the whole day in     Dh was away and I couldn't get hold of him which made me feel even more angry and upset. We had our follow-up on Friday and I was dreading it, I think that contributed to my downer on Thursday. 
On Friday morning Dh was stuck in Jersey, he couldn't fly home early as he was supposed to to get the flight to London with me as it was too foggy in Jersey, he had to then pay £150 to fly from Jsy which was then delayed, he ended up getting to Lister 5 mins before our apt time. Forutnately our Dr was running a little late so it gave us a chance to catch-up. Although my getting there was fairly straight forward I was getting stressed not knowing if I would be going into the apt alone and I really needed DH there to keep me strong. Anyway, all's well that ends well.

After lots of grilling from us, we have agreed with the Dr that we will have a hysteroscopy with a fresh cycle on the next cycle following. Also on the next cycle we will have IVIg but as we are not in England he agreed that we could have it done on the day of EC (afterwards) which would keep costs down. I did leaving more positive so now we just have to figure out when to do all of this. I did ask about further testing that I had read about in Dr Beer's book but he was fairly dismissive of it. 

So that's me, I'll try and keep in touch more once my bad mood has lifted   

What does everyone do when there's no tennis on?? We were going to go to the beach this afty but it's a bit cloudy


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Wiggy hun, I am so sorry to hear that you are a struggling at the moment.  You know we are always here for you.  I just wish I could give you the hugest hug.  I am glad you had a good meeting with the doc and you have a plan for the next cycle.  I have just been googling about IVIg (as I have never heard of it before!) and it sounds really interesting.  

Well, the leak itself is fixed, it was only a split nut.  But DH had constructed built in shelving in the living room underneath and it has basically warped that, plus the floor around it.  So looks like we will have to rebuild the cupboard and redo the floor in the living/dining room.  So, one small drip can cause a lot of trouble and cost a lot of money!

Sending lots of love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi girls

Thanks for your comments its good to be back, i know that my boss was being funny because they wanted me to attend the meeting on the thursday as they needed as any of us assessor there as they could. i have also asked not to go into a setting as one of my learners is heavily pregnant but only got pregnant as her husband wants a boy, and i cant deal with it at the minute but they wont change assessor i have to still go in    

Oh well i have a week off now, we go away tomorrow for 5 days, much needed break away. 

Twinkle x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Have a great time away Twinkle.  

They are a bunch of stupid insensitive morons with absolutely no compassion  

Sue


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi gals... 

Sue, so sorry to hear about your leak - hopefully your insurance will cover it, won't it? 

Twinkle, I've probably missed you but I hope you and your dh have a lovely break away. You certainly deserve it. I totally agree with the other girls here, about how your colleagues/bosses are treating you at work, and my only advice would be to perhaps keep a record of the comments/pressure to work, just in case you have any problems with them at appraisal/renewal time. I've heard of so many women being treated unfairly by their employers when pg/with babies, I'm sure the same can be said in your situation. I hope they will behave better in future, but do look after yourself.  

Harriet, thanks hunny. Glad you're feeling ok (ish!) and hope you had a relaxing weekend. Thanks for the reply about your 2nd cycle. I didn't wrap myself in cotton wool first time round, I tried to just eat healthy, exercise, and I've always had acup so I kept that up. I kept working, seeing friends, etc, so I'm not sure how I can differ much next time really. Must keep up the exercise for sure, because I've managed to gain 6lbs in the last couple of months (aggghhh!!!) so I'm trying to get that off as quickly as it came on!    There's always something, isn't there!? 
I didn't eat any more protein than normal first cycle, so perhaps I can increase that, and our doc has suggested menopur, but we're going to stick with gonal F as it seemed to work fine first time round - considering my antral count was 7 before we started, 6 eggs was pretty much on the button. Oh well... we'll see what happens! I'm a year older of course now   so hope things aren't any worse! 

Zuri, what's all this on ** about being tipsy   I overdid it myself on Friday night, we were enjoying the tennis til half 9 at night (very late match!) and had a bottle of wine with it, then started bowling on the Wii, then ended up playing mixed doubles tennis (together, far more harmonious when we're on the same team!) and ended up with another bottle of wine. The upshot of it was I had a ditzy head yesterday and have ended up with feckin tennis elbow/shoulder all weekend since!!    Still, at least I burnt off a few calories (although I replaced them with the red wine I'm sure!   )

Wiggy, it's so good to hear from you. I'm so sorry to hear you're not feeling great right now, but I hope that it eases for you. I can't imagine what you must be feeling but please know you can come on here and vent if you need to - we're all here for you   I'm glad your dh made it to the appointment Friday, and that you have a plan    I'm afraid I don't know a lot about hysteroscopies - why do they feel you need one? (if you don't mind me asking?)  Have you any ideas about when you will go again?  I'm not sure I'm feeling any more positive about going again, Wiggs, I guess I'm just trying to keep myself busy with preparation and avoiding thinking about the realities of it all...   I do drink a lot of water but I'll increase the wheat bag use next time round. Thanks so much for all the tips! I know what you mean about the tennis - I missed it today! We went for a long drive, then a walk in the copse nearby with the doggie, and a pitstop at a pub nearby. All very nice  (but I miss the tennis!   ) Yes, I'm definitely up for a "reunion" trip to the Channel Isles, of course!    

Goodness, this heat is sweltering here at the moment. It is just really muggy and stifling here in London, think we could do with another thunderstorm to break the mugginess right now. I'm not grumbling though, honest, I love the sunshine and it's been a long time since we had a nice hot summer! So, no cooking for me, it's too hot in our teeny kitchen so we had a bbq tonight and am sipping a nice glass of cider now in front of the telly with a fan right next to me


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, long time no speak    life returns to normal tomorrow so I'll be around a bit more then   

I'm guessing that we're going to have a few ladies cycling very soon, Kat have you already started    Hope all is going well if you have   

We're going to book a trip trekking on Mont Blanc in Sept which means delaying our tx for a bit but I decided that we needed to stop delaying our lives and get on and do things, there was loads I wanted to do this year and so far I haven't really accomplished much  so the trek is a start. I'll have my hysteroscopy early Sept and then we do our trek, if I haven't started the OCP I will be just about to with EC early Nov - providing AF behaves herself that is!!

Feeling better that we have a plan now, and we have also decided that we might go away for Christmas this year. Even if our tx does work it will be very early days and I'm not sure I want a family christmas with 3 new babies. It's not the babies that bother me, they will be fine, it's more other peoples looks and the things that they don't say, especially if I am having a cuddle with the little ones. Speaking of the babies, my good friend had hers last week and my bf is due in 4 weeks and my 3 neices/nephews are due anytime within the next 6 weeks. Looks like I'm going to have fix that smile firmly on my face for a while    

Happy mens final day everyone, GO ON THE FED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning all hope you are well  

Hi Wiggy - Your trip sounds amazing and I think it will do you good.  Where are you thinking of going for Christmas? we were thinking of going away this year but it will all depend on the treatment.

Well I rang the hospital this morning and I got my CD3 scan at 11.45 today - I am definitely getting a little nervous now I just   that this time it will work.

Any advice is greatly appreciated!

Hope everyone is OK

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sorry I've not been around, been juggling work, tennis and exercise  I now have more time because i can drop the tennis  Guttd fior Roddick, wanted him to win yesterday, he deserved it more than Federer IMO

Wiggs your plan sounds fab and the trecking amazing! no lying on a beach in the sun relaxing for you?  

Twinks hope you are having a nice time away

Kat wow this has come around so fast! can't believe you have started already!

How is everyone else? Clom, Sue, Nicks (not heard from you in a while Nicks?) and Harriet where are you?

ell girls I think I am going to postpone my treatment too, going to email my doc today to see what he says and if I can or not seeing as I was booked in for his September cycle, I only want to postpone till his November one, decided I want to enjoy the summer a bit longer plus I am really into my diet and exercise at the moment and feel time is running out as start the pill end of this month, decided I want to lose more weight and have a few more months to do it before starting again - but am a bit worried really about why i am thinking like this, If I am honest I just don;t feel in the zone anymore to try for a baby, feel like we have been there done that and it didn't work and it feels odd now after a break to start back up again with it all, is this normal? Wiggs do you feel the same? I went through a year of desperation during all my ops and the 2 IVF's and now I just can't be bothered anymore and feel like maybe I have accepted its not to be for us.... Hmmmm not sure what my mind is thinking really.

Anyway i'll let you know what doc says when i get a reply

x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh, Kat, it's all go now for you isn't it    Hope the scan went well today, was that just to check that your lining and ovaries are as they should be so that you can start with the stimms?? Do you down reg with the stimms on the short protocol?? Keep us up to date with what you are up to and how it's going and we'll try to help and support as much as we can   

Zuri, I'm feeling mixed, I really enjoy not doing the drugs etc and getting into a routine of exercise and being healthy like you are now, and I know that once you start on tx all that goes out of the window    But, having said that, I miss that excitement of tx and those feelings that we might just be weeks/days away from acheiving out dream and I am gutted that we are waiting an extra month than I had planned. I'm not sure if it is just the time of year, I'm not a winter person so I'm not sure how my spirits will be in November    maybe it will be what I need   

Yep, am gutted for Roddick too, but did still want Federer to win. I suppose that I didn't want either of them to lose, they played so well and for so long that it's a shame that one of them had to lose. In the end it was a game of stamina and I guess that Fed just edged it as he had had less time on court in his earlier rounds. I would have been gutted for Fed if he had lost, to have lost too such close matches two years running. Now at least he has a chance to get the US & Aus grand slams, not the real grand slam but a massive achievement none the less. Last thing, as I'm seriously off thread    didn't agree with Sampras arriving late, must have been disruptive for the players.   Right that's me done now


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon ladies  

Well scan went well and lining was good.  I had my 1st suprefact there and will start on the gonal F and prednisolone tomorrow and return back to the hosp next Mon for another scan.  So I am just   now that my little follies grow big and healthy.

Zuri - I don't blame you about taking some time out and you really are doing so well on you diet/exercising I wish I had lost a few more pounds before starting treatment but hey we are never happy are we!!

Wiggy - Hope you are OK hun xx  and in answer to your question, no I don't need to down reg on the short protocol, hopefully all being well it should only last for 2/3 weeks.

Love Kat xx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

All sounding good Kat    Can I ask another question    what are you taking prednisolone for I took it on my last cycle and had some strange side effects, lots of dizziness and generally light headed, I was taking it to reduce my nk cells, just wondering if yours is for the same reason


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Wiggy - Apparently the nurse said I am taking it to help me be more susceptible to the treatment as I have slightly low egg reserve - I am a little scared about the  side effects I have tried not to read the leaflet about stating them all as I know I will just go


----------



## Harriet_LF (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All

Sorry I have awol for a while, work has been really busy and by the evening I am too knackered to do anything!

Wiggy: I think it’s a good thing for you to postpone treatment for a while, especially if it means that you can go on holiday, plus that extra month will fly by and it will give you something to do in the winter!! Your trek sounds lovely, we did a similar thing last year, to have a break from treatment – lied on a beach in the Maldives!! So nothing like you are doing!!! We are thinking of going to Sicily in September.

Zuri; Same goes for you, hopefully the doctor will let you postpone treatment until you are ready. I really think its important to be in the correct state of mind before proceeding. Personally I couldn’t wait to get all the cycles out of the way so I could get my life back (one way or the other) so was quite happy to do back to back treatment. We did delay starting initially though

Clomidia: How are you? I guess you will be starting again soon?

Kat: Great news about your 3 d scan. Its funny they are giving you prednisolone, I was desperate for it as I was convinced there was something dodgy about my immune system (hope I am wrong!) but the doctor wouldn’t prescribe it unless I had a diagnosis. I guess this shows how different doctors have different opinions

Twinkle: How are you doing hun? I hope they are cutting you a bit more slack at work

Sue: Did you find your leak?

Nicksy: How are you? Enjoying being 12 + weeks or still worrying?

Pam: How are you hun?

I am doing ok, still vomiting, still starving, still exhausted! I had my 9 week scan last Thursday and both babies are doing well, also both the same size at 22 mm. So that’s it for the Lister I have been released into the big bad world of the NHS! I’m now just waiting for my 12 week scan appointment to come through, God knows when that will arrive. I booked to have the nuchal fold scan done privately in 2 weeks time because I would only worry otherwise (like I won’t anyway), so I am really just counting down the days until 12 weeks when (maybe) I will start to relax a bit more and believe this pregnancy is going to work.

By the way does anyone remember Zarzar? I saw that she is pg now, when I last heard from her she was in the early days about 6 weeks. 

Speak to you all soon


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

wow that's fantastic news about zarzar, I remember her and also remembered watching her tv programme online - I am made up she is pregnant, was it via IVF? 

Great to hear all is well Harriet x


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Harriet, great to hear from you and that all was well at your 9 week scan. Can't believe that you're waiting for your 12 wk scan now, where does the time go??   Yes I remember Zarzar, in fact she used to come on this thread too, quite a while ago though. Hadn't realised that she was now pg that's fantastic news. If you 'speak' to her pass on our best wishes.

Agreed re the pred, my local consultant didn't like the fact that I was taking it even though I had a dx that supported it. Some dr's are proactive and some aren't, great that Kat's is taking every precaution early on.

Nicksy how are things with you, we haven't heard from you in a while. Did you go away with your mum on hols??


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Girls,

how is everyone tonight?

I am busy watching BB- much more important than the tennis    I didnt watch any tennis at all  . I thought i was going to have to drop out of my course but I finally got my essay done on saturday... when BB finishes tonight I will print it up and its ready to go  I have an extension on my other course but once that work is done its time to have a summer off yeeha. A few weeks ago we took our house off the market after a year because we lost the house we wanted so we decided to spend the money on the house we have and today we went out and spent £7000    ............ on a hot tub   I am so excited I have always wanted one and just cannot wait to sink into it I am so excited!!.

Well you know how quiet my life normally is   We are now planning a loft conversion, changing the rooms downstairs, having the back garden terraced, the front garden converted to parking, new flooring throughout, a new shower unit..... I have a plan for every single room and kevin is just rolling his eyes and wondering where the money is coming from but have decided to extend our mortgage a bit so should still have some IVF money.

I see that Zuri and Wiggy are putting their treatment back, I am also putting off treatment in September and am going on holiday for 2 weeks. We cant decide out of the maldives or a cruise   its been 2 years since we had a holiday as life has revolved around IF.

Well anyway.. sorry for the me me me..

*Wiggs* your holiday and xmas plans sound great. Its good to have a plan, I think I need one now and feel ready to book my follow up now and see what the next step is. I still have never bled and did a pregnancy test today as have been feeling and being sick for the last few weeks, funnily enough it was a BFN but think I needed to see that really. Time to move onwards and upwards. Is there any news on the job front? its ages since we chatted 

*Kathryn* Ooo its so exciting that you are properly under way now with your treatment, thats so good and wish you lots of luck 

*Zuri* I am glad that the weight loss and fitness is going well, you obviously have the bug.. can you pass it my way I have put on 2 stone  . I know you are on Reductil and I had some px 3 years ago, I found 2 weeks worth left over the other day and they were out of date 2 months ago but thought what the hell and started taking them.. they are not working  

*Harriet* I am so pleased that everything is going well, seeing your twins on the 9 weeks scan must have been magical  hope you can start to relax soon 

Hi everyone else  hope everything is going well with the pregnancies Sue and Nicksy

Well today I brought 10 limes, a packet of mint and a bottle of bacardi........... a girls got to do what a girls got to do, mojitos in the hot tub  

Pam


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello girlies, 

Long time, no speak! I am so sorry, I have been catching up with all of your news but just haven't had time to post. I had a lovely break away with my Mum and Dad (who basically looked after me totally for a full week   ) and then I have been so bloomin busy since I got back, catching up on all my work. 

How are you all? 

Kat - I can't believe that you are already underway with your treatment.   for you honey xx

Zuri - lovely to see you back posting on here. I agree I think it is good to postpone until you feel ready to go ahead with your next cycle. Have you got any holidays booked hun? 

Wiggy- A fab holiday sounds just about right for you. Is there anywhere that you fancy going? Where are you up to with tests and everything now hun? 

Harriet - 9 weeks already - wow that has gone really quickly. I am so glad that everything is going well for you honey. Amazing news! xx

Pam - OH, go to the Maldives, you will absolutely love it. It is probably just what you need to relax and stop thinking about if and treatment (at least for a few weeks). 

Sue - Hi hun, how are you? How many weeks are you now sweetie? 

Twinkle - Hi hun, how are you? I am thinking about you and  I really hope that you are having a lovely break away. 

Have I missed anyone?  

Well no real news from me. I am 16 weeks on Thursday and have a midwife appointment then. I must admit that I have calmed down a little bit since having the scan at 13 weeks and seeing that everything was ok. Thats not to say that I don't still worry because I do and I know that I will be a bundle of nerves on Thursday. DH and I have started having a little look around the shops now at the nursery stuff and baby clothes and it still feels so surreal to be honest, but I absolutely love it. I am looking a right little fatty now so I have to wear leggings or elasticated waists!! I got a fab pair from Miss Selfridge, which aren't maternity but still fit me (hooray!!)

Anyways, much love to you all - I have missed you  

xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi ladies  

Great to see a few posts on here! 

Nicks, glad all is going well - 16 weeks, wow! That has flown by. I think that our ivf was so long ago now, to imagine I could also have been 16 weeks is a bit surreal. Glad you had a good holiday. How's your business at the moment? Hope it's going ok. 

Twinkle, thinking of you.  

Pam, a hottub! Get you! wow! I'm amazed at all the plans you have, and ooh-er decisions, decisions, re holidays! A cruise OR the maldives... good luck trying to choose which one   I'm so glad to hear you have decided to go again in September, I really wish you all the best and have been thinking of you.  Are you saying you haven't had an AF since the ivf? That's an awfully long time hunny, hope everything is ok.  

Harriet, so delighted to hear both your bubs are doing well! The weeks have FLOWN by!!! Chuffed for you hun. Yes, we're starting again shortly - I start the OCP next week, so lots of thumb-twiddling for 3 weeks while waiting to start down-reg, and then more thumb-twiddling for 2 weeks waiting to start stimming - and then it's all systems go! Hoping for EC around bank holiday time. 

Wiggy, delighted to hear about your holiday plans. They sound great!    Any ideas for Christmas just yet? All those babies arriving at the same time, wow, your family will be busy. Sounds like a good idea to get away on your own together. I was gutted about Fed winning on Sunday, I wanted Roddick to win, and it was so sad watching him, physically exhausted, still trying to hold out ... bless!! Must get our tickets sorted for the o2 in November!! 

Zuri, I know we've already chatted on ** but I'm so glad you have decided to postpone tx and hopefully will be in the right frame of mind once Oct/Nov comes along. I think it's great that you are losing so much weight, and I really am hoping and praying this next one is lucky number three for you  

Sue, how are things with you? Any news? 

Kat, it is so exciting that you are stimming already!! wow!  Good luck for your scan on Monday, and make sure you keep drinking lots of water. We are all here for you, so grow follies grow!!    

Hope I haven't missed anyone  

No news here really; think I have swine flu    But think I will go back to work tomorrow and spread my germs anyway, after all it might be just a summer cold     

Other than that, I spoke to my clinic nurse yesterday and it's all systems go for next week.  

Clomi xx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry Clom, I missed you out   thats the trouble with not posting in ages!! I am so glad that you are getting going with treatment again hun. It does seem like lots of thumb twiddling until you start but it will all be worth it when you get your much deserved BFP!

Loads of love

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Nicksy, OMG, nearly 16 weeks already, doesn't seem 5 mins ago you were nervously awaiting your 12 wks    How exciting browsing the baby shops for everything, oh I can't wait until I can do that    Have you been deciding which car seat, pushchair, pram etc to go for, so much choice! Hope all is well with the midwife tomorrow    and pleased that you were pampered by your mum and dad so much whilst you were away   

Pam, you're right it's been ages. Good to hear that you have got stuck into your studying and that you are able to relax this week with your hubby, are you going to be tearing around the island on the Harley then     
Pleased that you're now ready to book your follow-up and begin to look forward - and there's plenty to look forward to, hot tub, fab holiday, practically a new house..........

Spooks, am so sorry you posted a while back and I'm not sure if I replied    Hope all is well with mummy, daddy and baby spooks and that you're enjoying your new role    

Clom   for next week  

Hi everyone else  

Well I haven't been doing much, we have friends arriving tomorrow so been trying to get the house all clean and tidy, knowing full well that I'll be doing it all over again on Monday when they leave    Looking forward to doing a few things with them this weekend, hopefully the weather will hold out, if so then we'll go to a small island called Herm for the day. You may know of it, there are no cars or bikes, you basically walk everywhere it has a hotel, bar / cafe, couple of campsites and lots of beaches. It's only 20 mins on the boat so whilst it's close and easy to get to we don't go that often so I'm looking forward to that.
Dh and I have been playing a bit of tennis, badly, but it's good to enjoy doing something together


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies  

Wiggy - Morning lovely how are you?  you sounds just like me cleaning, cleaning, cleaning my DH thinks I have mild OCD.  Your weekend sounds great hope you have a lovely time  

Nicksy - Morning hun, 16 weeks   OMG that has gone quick, glad to hear you are starting to relax and enjoy a little xx

Clomidia - I hope you feel better today lovely xx

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well   

Well I am not too bad my tummy is a little sore from the injections, but I am not complaining!  I am trying to keep busy in the evenings to try and keep my mind off things so off to the cinema tonight - haven't been in ages.  DH is being an angel through all this he keeps sending me little texts every now and again earlier this morning he sent "i cowingloves you" I think hes been taking my steroids


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Kat, your Dh sounds very sweet    Which film are you going to see?


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Not too sure yet I kinda wanna watch the new one with Cameron Diaz but not too sure I can handle the tears at the moment.  Have you got any nice plans thsi week xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Clom book what at the 02 in Nov? Tennis related?

Pam have you won the lottery!! blimey! if you have can you send some my way so I can go on holiday!

Nicks lovely to hear from you, wow 16 weeks already

Kat enjoy the cinema

Wiggs - Oooh playing tennis sounds lovely, i;d love to be able to play but i have zero hand eye coordination 

Twinks are you still away?

Harriet glad all is going well xx

To whoever asked about a holiday?! no chance i am afraid with IVF to pay for! holidays are off the cards completely until we get a BFP and then even then probably a while off as the IVF is clearing us out  all you girls are so lucky to afford IVF and a holiday! I am very very jealous


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Zuri, the end of season Masters ATP event is being played at the O2, it will be the top 8 ranked tennis players and takes place over a week. I went online to get tickets the other night and thought I better mention it to DH before I spend his money, by the time I went to book them the next day they were gone    I was really p'd off and Clom managed to catch me on ** and was on the receiving end of my rant - poor thing. We may be able to get tickets for during the week but DH doesn't really have the holiday to take from work as I'd prefer he be with me when we go over for tx. Apparently it's at the O2 for a few years so next year I will be there, unless of course I'm at home with my baby, in which case I won't mind   

Kat, I'd like to watch that film too, is it My Sister's Keeper?? I've read a few Jodi Picoult books and they are always really thought provoking and sometimes quite dark and I'm not really sure I'm in the right frame of mind to watch something like that at the moment   Maybe when it's out on DVD. Not sure what else is out at the moment   

I've done bu??er all since my last post    Find it so hard to get motivated some days.


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

wiggy - thats the film, hopefully it will be good but I think I will take some tissues just in case.  Going to go for a pub meal before hand so not a bad little evening really.  Totally know how you feel I haven't done too much this afternoon and I have loads to get done - never mind guess I'll have one hell of a busy day tomorrow.  Hope you have a good evening lovely


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Girls,

*Nicksy* Good luck with your midwives appointment tommorow, glad that you are more relaxed and begining to enjoy things slighlty now 

*Clomi* glad that you are off again next week, sending you lots of    . No havnt had AF for 14 weeks was meant to have one when d/reg but I didnt, then like Harriet who tested the day after me I would have been 10 weeks pregnant this friday.. so quite a while, I never even had my m/c which I found quite difficult cos felt it would be closure if you know what I mean  anyway....

*Harriet* I am fine thanks, just plodding on with the normal fun of work work work assignment assignment assignment, have been keeping myself too busy to think and feel better for it. Glad that everything is going well for you- miss your texts 

*Wiggs* It was nice chatting to you today, sorry I had to go  . When are you going to herm? I have never been, not to any of the islands  most of the rest of the world, but not my neighbouring islands  one day ...
Sounds like you are doing well getting fit, i want to spend the summer doing that, not to your extent but just fitter than now 

*Kat* glad that everything is going well for you with the injections, your dh sounds so sweet, its good to know you have his support 

*Zuri* No lottery unfortunately, the last 2 IVFs have been on the credit card with not a penny to spare and I only just paid it off. Dh has 2 children s 16 and 18, they have both left college this week and both looking for a job which means for the first time since we met DH will have an extra 500 quid a month, my plan was July-October is 2 grand and enough for a holiday but I do go in a cold sweat that it should be IVF money and how will I pay for the IVF but at the same time know after 3 failed cycles and no holidays for 2 years we really need this. We were meant to be moving and DH settled with his ex wife over their house so we are extending our mortgage and got the hot tub cos we not moving now so used the lawyer money . 6 months down the line the house will be mortgaged to the hilt and we will be broke again   I feel like i want to squirrel all the money away for IVF but am trying trying trying to just lead a normal life not revolving around IVF . You have done so well with the WL, thats how much I have put on since starting my last cycle 14 weeks ago   now its got to go again plus more..

well no news from me, feel a fraud posting as have nothing to say really. Not booked my follow-up yet or any real plans.. will have to start getting a grip 

Pam


----------



## Lilly123 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi girls 

I am back.. sorry i have been AWOL.. Zuri has given me a spanking and i am back  

So I had EC on Wed and have ET tomorrow at 1pm.. quite nervous.. waiting to hear about fertilization tonite at 8pm so feeling quite stressed.. hoping some have fertilized.

had 9 eggs in total and having ICSI.. not feeling any pain today so FX all keeps going well

Hope you are all well and I am so sorry for those that had IVF and were not successful   and congrats to those that are!

Good luck Kat and Zuri for your treatments and good luck to the rest of u on your journeys 

I will update tomorrow on my news

xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

that's a girl  

Keeping all crossed for tonight's news and tomorrow! you are lucky they are doing your transfer at 1pm! Mine were always early early morning so had a nightmare trying to have a half full bladder, first time i had to be there for 7.30 so early morning pee then a trying to refill my bladder in time, the second time i asked for a bit later and I think I got 8.30, I was busting for the loo when they were transferring the embies i was terrified I was going to wee all over him!! eek!!

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning all YYYIIIPPPPEEEEEEEE its Fri   

Lilly - All the very best for today I   that is all goes to plan and your will get your BFP soon  

Zuri - Morning lovely how are you? xx

Morning to Nicksy, Pam, Harriet, Wiggy, Clomidia, and anyone who I have forgotten hope you are all well.

Well I have my scan booked for 8.30 Monday to see how my little follies are doing, I   that they are OK.
Anyone got any nice plans this weekend?

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

OOoh Kat lots of luck for Monday - so how have you found everything so far? I suppose the short protocol must be a breeze! I wonder why i can't do a short one? hmmm might ask about it - so are you stimming now? and you didn't down reg did you? hope you have lots of nice follies on Monday

Lilly lots of luck for today and great news last night re your embies 

Pam - I like your style, spending the extra cash already  and don't be silly why are you a fraud? I'm not having treatment yet still posting, it's not all about just having treatment we still need and can give support during non treatment times

Hi Clom, Wiggs, Harriet, Nicksy, Sue and anyone else I have missed? hope I haven't

Hope you are all well
x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Zuri - Thats right lovely I didn't have to down reg, I think they tend to do the short protocol for ladies who have things such as  low egg reserve, fairly high FSH etc but its defiantly worth asking about.  I have not found it too bad my tummy is a little sore now but apart from that I'm OK if anything the steroids are kinda supressing my appetite which is good for the old diet


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oooh you're on steroids? why are you on those? sounds interesting, sounds like you have a more radical clinic than others? mine in particular  x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

I believe they have given me the steroids to help with my lining and make me more susceptible to the treatment - they do make you a little hyper though


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

well it sounds like you have very forward thinking consultants, never heard of anyone else being given those, lets hope they do the trick! I reckon this will be another first time lucky IVF on this thread  x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

oh I do hope so    Monday I will know more.  Got any nice plans this weekend? xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Well my mum is coming over on Sunday for 2 weeks and I CAN NOT WAIT!! it will be the first time i have had her to myself in 3 and a half years! she normally cokes with my grumpy dad 

Apart from that nothing special just cleaning and getting everywhere **** and span for her arrival 

What about you?


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

well tomorrow me, my sister and mum are going to collect my sisters wedding dress she is getting married in Florida eng of Aug.  Then in the afternoon there is a festival going on at our local beach front so if the weather hold out we will pop over there.  Then Sunday I plan to do nothing    Hope you have a great time with your mum xx


----------



## Lilly123 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all

Good luck Kathryn for Monday scan.. I   this works first time fir u  

Zuri.. how are you my wonderful rock? 

Hope everyone else is well 

I had ET yesterday - they transferedd 3 embies, 1 Grade A which is best and 2 not so high quality so lets see what happens...

I was a bit confused that FS did not use ultrasound to place embryos.. she just put them in with embryologist...

I must say tho, my FS is fab.. I emailed her last nite about the grades of my embies and she responded at like 10.30pm... she is really super and goes out of her way!

So now it is the dreaded 2WW.. do I test early or wait for blood tests  is the question  

Oh well.. we will see.. I can already see this 2WW is going to be tough as I already have my mind racing 

Take care all

xxxx


----------



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone   

We have friends staying so I got up early to catch up with you all - ok, I needed to get up to have a drink and a pee, and sort out the cat, but you were next on my list of priorities   

Lilly, great to hear from you, are you in Switzerland too?? Great news on the number of eggs and that transfer went well. Do you mind me asking why you had 3 embies transferred?? Is it because you are over a 'certain age'    or are they just allowed to transfer 3 in your area? Wishing you the best of luck and hoping that you don't lose your sanity over the next 2 weeks!     

Zuri, hi hun, hope that you have a lovely fortnight with your mum. Have you got anything planned?? Will we still hear from you     

Kat, thinking of you, it can be nerve wracking waiting for that first scan to see how you've responded    will check on Monday to see how you got on, in the meantime lots of       

Hi everyone else hope you're all having lovely weekends and will catch up more next week,


----------



## Lilly123 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Wiggy

They transferred 3 because 1 was good quality and the other two were not good quality so they put back all 3. I am 34 so not due to age.. just due to some poor quality embryos  

I am also in Switzerland and they transfer max 3 here


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

new home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=199942.0

Em


----------

